# Bulb/periphery tabs?



## gaunten

so, I've been learning "icarus lives" by bulb lately, and now when it sits really tight, it's a fucking blast to play. I found the tab somewhere on SS.org, but I can't find any other tabs of bulb/periphery songs on the net. (tried making a search here as well, to no avail)
does anyone know if there are any tabs around? (I suck at learning advanced stuff by ear) either GP or just "regular".
Or maybe someone could make some tabs for us all?
the songs I'd really like to learn are zyglrox, totla mad and insomnia, among others but mostly them.

so misha, get around to making some tabs already, so I can:


----------



## Randy

SS.org alumni, kirkpetrucci, tabbed a bunch of them and put them up here:

Official Periphery Tab Thread - SMNnews Forums

However, I don't think Zyglrox and Totla Mad aren't on there.


----------



## gaunten

thanks a bunch mang! the songs I were after aren't there, but maybe they'll come up sooner or later


----------



## theshred201

Dang it, the attachment didn't work..I shall try again.

Edit: All Fixed. There's 3/4 of the songs you mentioned.


----------



## gaunten

thanks Mang!! zyglrox FTW, but AGCFAD? isn't it played on a 7 string with A(D)GCFAD
I might of course be wrong..


----------



## -Nolly-

gaunten said:


> thanks Mang!! zyglrox FTW, but AGCFAD? isn't it played on a 7 string with A(D)GCFAD
> I might of course be wrong..



Nah, it's on a 6


----------



## gaunten

yea, I checked the video with teh balb, and it's a 6er, but that tab does have a lot of flaws though.


----------



## DedXyl

Can someone please tab up an accurate version of Zyglrox please, getting annoyin not findin any tabs that are good, feel like this guy >  wen actually it should be >


----------



## theshred201

Yeah, that's just the one I found on UG and it's a bit off. I've been going through and making corrections but it'll take a while as I'm focusing a bit more on tabbing Buttersnips (yeah, yeah, I didn't hear about the whole convertible band thing until last saturday, w/e).


----------



## Fler

I wouldnt mind a transcription for Heliovice. Lovely intro to that one.


----------



## Fred

I tabbed out a very rough version of "Totla Mad" when I did my YouTube video, have also tabbed "Icarus Lives!", and a dude I know from the Powertab forums tabbed out a pretty sweet version of "Inertia":

www.fredbaty.homechoice.co.uk/totlamad.ptb
www.fredbaty.homechoice.co.uk/icaruslives.ptb
www.fredbaty.homechoice.co.uk/inertia.ptb

Icarus Lives! I'm fairly certain is correct apart from one bar, Totla Mad I'm pretty much 100&#37; on the rhythm part, but it's fair to say you can completely ignore the dissonant tapped part! Inertia sounds great but I can't vouch for any of it obviously.

(And I hate Guitar Pro, hence they're all Powertab)


----------



## neon_black88

the zylgrox tab sounds so wrong because it has the swing rhythm feature ticket for some reason , untick it in the info section. I mean its still not right, but that swing makes it sound completely off.


----------



## dima qb

have anyone "Insomnia" tab ?


----------



## henrebotha

Man, I wish someone had me a tab for some of Bulb's sketches... like F&#252;f.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Super bump! 

I'm really trying very hard to find Insomnia tab. I can't find it anywhere but I am making good headway with learning Totla Mad.

Has ANYONE got any Insomnia tab? Bulb? Care to tab it out for little ole me?


----------



## vontetzianos

ZeroSignal said:


> Super bump!
> 
> I'm really trying very hard to find Insomnia tab. I can't find it anywhere but I am making good headway with learning Totla Mad.
> 
> Has ANYONE got any Insomnia tab? Bulb? Care to tab it out for little ole me?


 
I'm also looking for an Insomnia tab. I PM'd a few people of youtube who covered it, but no luck. Some people say they had a tab but lost it, and some learned it by ear but havn't made tabs

Here's a Totla Mad tab for those who want it:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-the-tab-for-bulbs-totla-mad.html#post1445078


----------



## ZeroSignal

vontetzianos said:


> I'm also looking for an Insomnia tab. I PM'd a few people of youtube who covered it, but no luck. Some people say they had a tab but lost it, and some learned it by ear but havn't made tabs
> 
> Here's a Totla Mad tab for those who want it:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-the-tab-for-bulbs-totla-mad.html#post1445078



Yeah, I guess we just have to keep pestering people about it until somebody coughs up. 

And that .ZIP file further up has a Totla Mad tab for Guitar Pro. I'm using that one and it seems pretty good.


----------



## Cadavuh

I think there was an insomnia tab on the periphery forum


----------



## ZeroSignal

Cadavuh said:


> I think there was an insomnia tab on the periphery forum



There was but the links to download it are all dead.


----------



## lobee

Not to put him on the spot, but I remember Nolly saying he was working on an Insomnia tab at one point in his youtube comments.


----------



## bulb

hey guys, sorry i suck at tabbing and therefore hate it with a fiery passion and never do it, but i just cant stand doing it it takes 29 years for me to get that shit right, thats why i did the videos, so that someone like nolly (who i WILL put on the spot!) can be a genius like he is and tab it out for everyone haha!


----------



## lobee

bulb said:


> so that someone like nolly (who i WILL put on the spot!) can be a genius like he is and tab it out for everyone haha!


----------



## ultranoob

i thought programming drums and synth stuff would be similar to doing tabs :shrugz:


----------



## vontetzianos

^ If anything, I find drum programming harder.


----------



## -Nolly-

Okay okay, I've tabbed out a little bit of Insomnia. It's just one of the guitar parts, but you should be able to work the rest out yourselves!
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery&#37;20- Insomnia.gp5


----------



## AySay

-Nolly- said:


> Okay okay, I've tabbed out a little bit of Insomnia. It's just one of the guitar parts, but you should be able to work the rest out yourselves!
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5



AHHHHHH
You stopped right at the riff I like the most!!!
But thanks for the tabs!!


----------



## -Nolly-

AySay said:


> AHHHHHH
> You stopped right at the riff I like the most!!!
> But thanks for the tabs!!



Fiiiine, here's an updated one with that riff:

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5


----------



## lobee

-Nolly- said:


> Fiiiine, here's an updated one with that riff:
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5



Great!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

-Nolly- said:


> Fiiiine, here's an updated one with that riff:
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5



Nolly, thou art a God of Awesomeness, and ya just keep gettin better. First I saw your awesome Youtube videos, then your awesome Bulb'n Nolly music, and now this.

Ok, I've sucked up enough. Do more tabs. 

... or make more music. That's also acceptable. 

On another Periphery tabs note, I've said twice in the comments of the Youtube vid that I'm gonna put up a tab for All New Matierals, but I've yet to make good on that (I'm sooo fucking lazy sometimes.). Perhaps in the next day or two I'll stop being a master procrastinator and do it (I also may not.).


----------



## vontetzianos

-Nolly- said:


> Fiiiine, here's an updated one with that riff:
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5


 


Thank you Nolly. Finally there's a tab of Insomnia which is actually accurate. I was almost giving up on one existing. Good work.


----------



## -Nolly-

Glad you guys appreciate it. Word of warning, it was done in the wee hours and I didn't have a guitar on me, so I won't take responsibility for inaccuracies/inconsistencies!


----------



## DaveCarter

Cheers for doing that!!!!!!!!!!! Muchly appreciated over here   

Anyone had a go at tabbing Inertia?? Still my fave track next to Icarus Lives.


----------



## toolsound

Someone needs to tab All New Materials. It looks like a really fun song to play. I figured out the first 3 chords, but I'm pretty stumped after that.


----------



## Fred

chavhunter said:


> Anyone had a go at tabbing Inertia?? Still my fave track next to Icarus Lives.



I posted a link back on page 2, but seeing as that hosting company doesn't exist any more here's a new one!

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ondhw4mezto/periphery-inertia.ptb

And here's a link to my Icarus Lives! tab again:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mymvdjnm43t/periphery-icarus_lives.ptb

Might try All New Materials if I get a chance, haven't done some tabbing in a while.


----------



## vontetzianos

Fred said:


> I posted a link back on page 2, but seeing as that hosting company doesn't exist any more here's a new one!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ondhw4mezto/periphery-inertia.ptb
> 
> And here's a link to my Icarus Lives! tab again:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mymvdjnm43t/periphery-icarus_lives.ptb
> 
> Might try All New Materials if I get a chance, haven't done some tabbing in a while.


 
Please do try All New Materials. I've also worked out the first few passages but after that a tab is more useful.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Dodgammit can someone please tab Insomnia already?


----------



## vontetzianos

ZeroSignal said:


> Dodgammit can someone please tab Insomnia already?


 
Uh... page 3? Nolly was kind enough to tab out most of it.


----------



## splinter8451

Here is a GP tab of the beginning of All New Materials if someone wants to take it and finish/fix it 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yjdjkokzjzm


----------



## -Nolly-

splinter8451 said:


> Here is a GP tab of the beginning of All New Materials if someone wants to take it and finish/fix it
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yjdjkokzjzm



I'm sorry dude, but that's not too close to how it's played.

These are the basic chord shapes for the intro:






















Watch the videos of Misha and Jake playing it to get the rhythms and picking patterns down.


----------



## vontetzianos

Nolly, can you tell me if the notes below for the Tempting Time tapping interlude are correct. I think just ignore the time sig.


----------



## splinter8451

-Nolly- said:


> I'm sorry dude, but that's not too close to how it's played.
> 
> These are the basic chord shapes for the intro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the videos of Misha and Jake playing it to get the rhythms and picking patterns down.



Haha thanks dude. I actually had the first few chords figured out on my own then I went searching for tabs and found that one and was like well hmmmm 

Thanks for the chord charts Ill be working on it! Prob not gonna tab it out though haha.


----------



## Shinto

-Nolly- said:


>


What's the fingering for this? I guess 1 is for the G and 4 is for the C#, but I can't figure out the rest, all positions I've tried seem really weird.


----------



## DaveCarter

Fred said:


> I posted a link back on page 2, but seeing as that hosting company doesn't exist any more here's a new one!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ondhw4mezto/periphery-inertia.ptb
> 
> And here's a link to my Icarus Lives! tab again:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/mymvdjnm43t/periphery-icarus_lives.ptb
> 
> Might try All New Materials if I get a chance, haven't done some tabbing in a while.




Just spotted this, thanks!!!!!!!  Out of interest, do you have any theory training or do you go totally by ear using fret numbers?





Shinto said:


> What's the fingering for this? I guess 1 is for the G and 4 is for the C#, but I can't figure out the rest, all positions I've tried seem really weird.



Flatten your third finger over the bottom strings to half-bar. Or you could try bringing your thumb over for the low E, but Misha does it the previous way


----------



## -Nolly-

vontetzianos said:


> Nolly, can you tell me if the notes below for the Tempting Time tapping interlude are correct. I think just ignore the time sig.



Nope, not too close there matey. A hint: the lick starts with two right hand hammers. The timing is grouped into 4 bars of 11/16, followed by one of 5/16.



Shinto said:


> What's the fingering for this? I guess 1 is for the G and 4 is for the C#, but I can't figure out the rest, all positions I've tried seem really weird.



As SplinteredDave says, you barre across the bottom three strings with your ring finger. You can get away with just barre-ing the lowest two if you find that difficult.


----------



## vontetzianos

-Nolly- said:


> Nope, not too close there matey. A hint: the lick starts with two right hand hammers. The timing is grouped into 4 bars of 11/16, followed by one of 5/16.


 




This one came from someone on the Tabit forum and most of it is not too accurate so I think I'll slow that section down I tab it out myself. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Shinto

Am I stupid for not being able to name most chords and analyze the progression? Can anyone help me?
Here's my guess:
The first chord is a G7 major, the second is a B7 minor (with an E), the third is a B triad (with a C and a E), the fourth is a G triad (with an A), the fifth is a E7 half dim. (with a C#) and finally a B7 minor again.

All the notes that seem a bit out of place (in theory, it sounds awesome nonetheless) are non chord tones right?


----------



## -Nolly-

Shinto said:


> Am I stupid for not being able to name most chords and analyze the progression? Can anyone help me?
> Here's my guess:
> The first chord is a G7 major, the second is a B7 minor (with an E), the third is a B triad (with a C and a E), the fourth is a G triad (with an A), the fifth is a E7 half dim. (with a C#) and finally a B7 minor again.
> 
> All the notes that seem a bit out of place (in theory, it sounds awesome nonetheless) are non chord tones right?



You're close, though your notation isn't quite right. Beware that writing "G7" or similar denotes a dominant 7 chord. All the notes in the chord progression belong to the G lydian scale.

G major 7 add 11; E minor 11 (no 3rd); B minor add 9 add 11; G major add 9; E minor 7 #6; B minor 7



vontetzianos said:


> This one came from someone on the Tabit forum and most of it is not too accurate so I think I'll slow that section down I tab it out myself. Anyway, thanks.



In case you didn't realise, that tab is also in the wrong tuning. The correct tuning is (high to low): E B G D A D B


----------



## Shinto

-Nolly- said:


> You're close, though your notation isn't quite right. Beware that writing "G7" or similar denotes a dominant 7 chord. All the notes in the chord progression belong to the G lydian scale.
> 
> G major 7 add 11; E minor 11 (no 3rd); B minor add 9 add 11; G major add 9; E minor 7 #6; B minor 7


Thanks for pointing that out. I always forget to add Ms and ms and whatever else is needed to properly notate a 7th chord.

I'm not very familiar with add chords, or other types of chords like sus or 9s/11s/13s... I think the theory course I'm taking focuses too much on 16th-Century contrapuntal music.


----------



## DaveCarter

Its not as difficult as it sounds:

9, 7, 11, 13 etc is just degrees of the scale. So F#add11 would be an F# chord with the added 11th note of the F# scale (B). Similarly Dmadd9 would be a D minor chord with added 9th note of the D minor scale (E).

If you dont say 'add' then you have to include all the extra degree up until the last number i.e. a 9 chord has to have the 7 and the 9. A 13 chord has to have the 7, 9, 11, and 13. If you skip a degree you use 'add', so C, E, G, D is Cadd9 (cos youve skipped the 7th - B), and G, B, D, F, C is G7add11, since you've skipped the 9th (A).

Sus just means you have the 4th degree of the scale instead of the third so a Csus chord goes C, F, G, instead of the usual C, E, G. If its a sus2 chord then you change the third note for the second note, so Csus2 goes C, D, G.

As for 7ths:

C7 = C, E, G, Bb (major third, minor 7th)
Cm7 = C, Eb, G Bb
Cmaj7 = C, E, G, B

Hope that helps


----------



## Shinto

SplinteredDave said:


> Its not as difficult as it sounds:
> 
> 9, 7, 11, 13 etc is just degrees of the scale. So F#add11 would be an F# chord with the added 11th note of the F# scale (B). Similarly Dmadd9 would be a D minor chord with added 9th note of the D minor scale (E).
> 
> If you dont say 'add' then you have to include all the extra degree up until the last number i.e. a 9 chord has to have the 7 and the 9. A 13 chord has to have the 7, 9, 11, and 13. If you skip a degree you use 'add', so C, E, G, D is Cadd9 (cos youve skipped the 7th - B), and G, B, D, F, C is G7add11, since you've skipped the 9th (A).
> 
> Sus just means you have the 4th degree of the scale instead of the third so a Csus chord goes C, F, G, instead of the usual C, E, G. If its a sus2 chord then you change the third note for the second note, so Csus2 goes C, D, G.
> 
> As for 7ths:
> 
> C7 = C, E, G, Bb (major third, minor 7th)
> Cm7 = C, Eb, G Bb
> Cmaj7 = C, E, G, B
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for clarifying. I already knew how to build 7th chords but thanks for the reminder.

EDIT: wait, so you would still call triads and 7th chords by their proper name if the 5th is omitted, right (as long as you double the root, I mean)?

Contrapuntal part-writing rules have brain washed me lol.


----------



## DaveCarter

> wait, so you would still call triads and 7th chords by their proper name if the 5th is omitted, right (as long as you double the root, I mean)



Yup, generally in jazz guitar you use three-note voicings which omit the fifth. the fifth is always neutral (not major or minor) so if you have to miss out a note, its always the fifth. so a usual jazz voicing of a Cmaj7 would be C, B, E

(like this)

e-----
b--5--
g--4--
d-----
a--3--
e-----


----------



## Shinto

SplinteredDave said:


> Yup, generally in jazz guitar you use three-note voicings which omit the fifth. the fifth is always neutral (not major or minor) so if you have to miss out a note, its always the fifth. so a usual jazz voicing of a Cmaj7 would be C, B, E
> 
> (like this)
> 
> e-----
> b--5--
> g--4--
> d-----
> a--3--
> e-----


Thanks for the help!


----------



## DaveCarter

No problem! If there's anything else you're not sure about then just ask, or drop me a PM. I love theory so Im always happy to help people out


----------



## ubarhax

UnleashThePwnies!.gp5

Someone on another forum did this


----------



## darbdavys

anybody have that entry solo of Tempting Time tabs? haven't got time to tab it out :/


----------



## splinter8451

I have a tabit tab that has most of that solo in it.

Hope this works for you dude.


----------



## splinter8451

Bump on this thread.

Anyone found or been workin on an All New Materials tab?


----------



## Fred

SplinteredDave said:


> Just spotted this, thanks!!!!!!!  Out of interest, do you have any theory training or do you go totally by ear using fret numbers?



Whoa, way late on this one, haha. Nah, I have next to no theory at all, just go by ear. Hence Nolly's tabs are generally far superior to mine, haha. I generally spend ages listening over and over to certain sections, have a look around for live videos on YouTube, and then it's just a bit of trial and error mixed with common sense. Looking for patterns and knowing the particular guitarist's style of playing helps a hell of a lot, too.

Anyway, seeing as people seem keen on it and Nolly's kindly put some chord shapes up I'll have a look at tabbing All New Materials. No promises, but I feel like a challenge!


----------



## splinter8451

haha thanks very much Fred. I have theory knowledge but lack immensely in the listening by ear department, definitely have been failing a lot of those tests in my college theory courses XD Im gettin better though!


----------



## Fred

I've been tabbing for 6 or 7 years now, and looking back at some of my first attempts they were pretty shocking! I still have a bit of trouble with ridiculously fast runs here and there, and I think some theory might actually help that - if I knew what scales/modes were being played I'd have some idea of the kind of notes that are going to be in the runs, yadda yadda.

Iunno, I quite like being ignorant for the timebeing. Adds a certain sense of mystery to things, haha.

Anyway, I've got the clean intro down and most of the heavy intro bit, will post up whatever I've got done by the end of the night then add to it as and when I have time.

EDIT: There we go, what did I say about ridiculously fast runs? Haha, that fucker that comes first time around 1m15s is giving me no end of grief. Completely with everything up to that point... I've asked Nolly for some assistance. Anyway, what I've got so far:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/fredbaty/allnewmaterials.ptb
or...
http://www.mediafire.com/?5zk1jnwgg5y


----------



## splinter8451

Dang man it is good so far! Haha way farther then I have gotten. I barely could get the intro. Nice man I am looking forward to some more!


----------



## Fred

Ey, finished! That was much easier than I thought once Nolly had helped me out with that one run. Bits of it sound fairly weird in MIDI, but I'm pretty much 100% on everything I've got down - there might be the odd wonky rhythm, but hopefully everything else should be there!

Final tab:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/fredbaty/allnewmaterials.ptb (same link as before)
or
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mjlmyyyzhjm/allnewmaterials.ptb

I'll work on making it sound good in Guitar Pro, then post that up here too. Enjoy!

EDIT: God I hate GP. Managed to make it sound semi-decent, though. Links are...

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/fredbaty/allnewmaterials.gp5
or
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5m3tizni2tf/allnewmaterials.gp5


----------



## splinter8451

Wow good job man 

Big big thanks. Best tab I have seen in years mmhmmm.


----------



## Shinto

Thanks a lot Fred and Nolly!


----------



## Fred

Thanks guys, glad you liked it! Was playing this pretty much non-stop before I came to Portugal, haha. So much fun to play, must do a YouTube video at some point...


----------



## -Nolly-

To be fair, this is 98% Fred's work. I just supplied the chord boxes, and confirmed what he had for a < 1 sec run.


----------



## ddtonfire

Fred, your All New Materials tab is outstanding (I'll say it again here haha)

I can take Periphery tab requests for 7-string songs. It'll get me back into transcribing!


----------



## Fred

Haha, thanks dude! I posted your tab of Inertia back on p2, then updated the link on p4, hope thasss'cool.


----------



## ddtonfire

Yeah, no prob! Happy to see it spread around.


----------



## crustys

Has anyone done a buttersnips tab? please send me one if you have one


----------



## theshred201

Started actually working on buttersnips today. Meant to a while ago but never got around to it. It's going pretty well though.


----------



## -Nolly-

Here's a Buttersnips tab I did a while ago. It's incomplete and just one guitar part:

http://files.getdropbox.com/u/790683/buttersnips.gp5

Misha plays the tapping section from bar 20-26 slightly differently - all the taps are done on the G-string rather than the D, but I prefer playing it the way I've tabbed it.


----------



## theshred201

Just had to go and ruin all my fun by having tabbed it already, didn't you. 

I'm just kidding. Pretty cool though. The only differences I had so far were: ---During the very first lick (Measure 2) and the various small repetitions of it, I had the 5th note of each shape as a higher string instead of a slide
--In Measure 3, I had the first note on the D string as being the 12th fret, not the open string.
--I hadn't yet tabbed Measures 7-9.
--In Measure 10 I had the second note as a dead note instead of the open string, and directly after that I simply had the open strings instead of a slide down from the 12th fret. Also, for the tapping phrase, I had it all on the G string.
--Hadn't actually tabbed measures 11-19 yet, but had them partially figured out and it looks just about the same as what I had thus far.
--Hadn't done the 20-34 section.
--at measure 35 I was quite a bit different (no tapping), but the notes are the same, just played differently.
--My tab continues a bit, because I added the part where he revisits the intro riff, and I have the clean tapping section that I found a tab for. Also, I have drums during parts of mine. Eventually it will all have drums but I haven't gotten there yet

So I've been pretty close thus far. Some of the differences would have probably been changed after I went through and completely checked over the tab at the end. Also, I suspect some arose from the fact that all I had to work with was the song on myspace, where as you can say things like:


> Misha plays the tapping section from bar 20-26 slightly differently - all the taps are done on the G-string rather than the D, but I prefer playing it the way I've tabbed it.



So, thanks for the tab


----------



## -Nolly-




----------



## theshred201

Hahaha. Nice. I had pretty much assumed you were right anyways, but I'll take that as conformation.


----------



## splinter8451

Anyone wanna take on Not Enough Mana? haha since the Buttersnips thing is settled.


----------



## theshred201

Depending on how buttersnips goes, I may do it. It doesn't seem that difficult in comparison to buttersnips, zyglrox, unleash the pwnies, and such.


----------



## splinter8451

Alright cool man I hope you can do it!


----------



## ykcirj

Could someone tab helio vice? thats one of my favoite intros ever.


----------



## theb1988

hey dudes, there is a insomnia tab on tabit.net, you have to have tabit but its worth it, theres also a all new materials, tolta mad, inertia, and a buttersnipes, so get your self tabit and go to tabit.net, tabluture area, and type in periphery, hope that helps


----------



## theshred201

Or someone who has tabit could convert them to guitar pro....

I really don't feel like downloading it seeing as I already have tabs for All New Materials, Totla Mad, and Half of Buttersnips. I believe I used to have one of Insomnia, but I can't find it. For now, I shall continue to tab Buttersnips and In A Forest.


----------



## KingTriton

Not enough mana sooooo needs to get tabbed!


----------



## HarveyDjent

I started tabbing out Not Enough Mana about 30 minutes ago, and it's not much, but I thought I'd let you guys see what I had of it so far.

Not Enough Mana.gp5


----------



## splinter8451

Great job so far man!

That is really good for only 30 minutes of work XD 

I am lookin forward to more.


----------



## theshred201

I did a short bit of work on Not Enough Mana this evening using Harvy Djent's tab as a base. Here you go. More to come, along with other songs.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

theshred201 said:


> I did a short bit of work on Not Enough Mana this evening using Harvy Djent's tab as a base. Here you go. More to come, along with other songs.





I requires mawww!


----------



## theshred201

Hmm. Tomorrow I'm quite busy, so expect updates on Not Enough Mana, and I'll post some, or perhaps all of In A Forest on Sunday.

If anyone has any requests, I'll work on them, but no guarantee of how long they'll take.


----------



## KingTriton

Definitly keep working on not enough mana, looking great so far! thumbs up


----------



## theshred201

Adding some works in progress as we speak. Here's the start of Heliovoice. After I do some of the drums, I'll throw up the start of In a Forest. Then I'll do some more work on Not Enough Mana. I may not put up any work on that tonight, and depending on how I feel I may start one or two other songs. (As I said, I'm open for requests...)

Edit: Not putting up In a Forest Tonight. While the General Ideas are right, imo it's off in some of the minor details and I don't feel like putting it up yet because of that.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Any Insomnia?


----------



## vontetzianos

ZeroSignal said:


> Any Insomnia?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...d-techniques/69157-bulb-periphery-tabs-3.html

fourth reply from the bottom


----------



## ZeroSignal

vontetzianos said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...d-techniques/69157-bulb-periphery-tabs-3.html
> 
> fourth reply from the bottom







splinter8451 said:


> Bump on this thread.
> 
> Anyone found or been workin on an All New Materials tab?


----------



## vontetzianos

ZeroSignal said:


>


 
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5


----------



## HarveyDjent

theshred201 said:


> I did a short bit of work on Not Enough Mana this evening using Harvy Djent's tab as a base. Here you go. More to come, along with other songs.




Good job on the clean part. Sounds right to me. The only problem with your tab imo is the tapping riff. In the newest Periphery studio update video it shows Misha playing it, and from what I can see, he's playing it the way I tabbed it. Not 100% sure though, just saying.


----------



## ZeroSignal

vontetzianos said:


> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/790683/Periphery - Insomnia.gp5



Crap. My GP can't play it. Can anyone convert it to GP4, Power Tab or PDF, please? I've been wanting to learn this song since I joined this forum...


----------



## theshred201

The only changes i made to the tapping parts were the initial chords and the end of each tapping phrase I believe. The chords i pretty much just did for fun, and was going to actually look at better later. The tapping is how I heard it on the version on Bulb's soundclick. Do you happen to have a link to the video?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

theshred201 said:


> The only changes i made to the tapping parts were the initial chords and the end of each tapping phrase I believe. The chords i pretty much just did for fun, and was going to actually look at better later. The tapping is how I heard it on the version on Bulb's soundclick. Do you happen to have a link to the video?



OMNOM NOW!


----------



## HarveyDjent

theshred201 said:


> The only changes i made to the tapping parts were the initial chords and the end of each tapping phrase I believe. The chords i pretty much just did for fun, and was going to actually look at better later. The tapping is how I heard it on the version on Bulb's soundclick. Do you happen to have a link to the video?


 
 

He plays it around 2 minutes. Watching it now I don't think either of us got it exactly right.


----------



## splinter8451

HarveyDjent from what I see and hear I think your version is closer to what is actually played it might even be right. 

We need Nolly up in this bitch right now! Or the last djentlemen himself. Haha


----------



## HarveyDjent

splinter8451 said:


> HarveyDjent from what I see and hear I think your version is closer to what is actually played it might even be right.
> 
> We need Nolly up in this bitch right now! Or the last djentlemen himself. Haha




Haha! Agreed. I'll ask Jake or Misha to look over my version next time they're on aim. Also, I've figured out the riff after that part, but I haven't tabbed it yet.


----------



## splinter8451

Good to hear man good to hear. 

Keep us updated. And thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## KingTriton

Yeah, pls post updates on Not enough mana!


----------



## HarveyDjent

Here is a small update on NEM. Anyone feel free to add to this or fix anything.


----------



## splinter8451

Still looking good man I can't wait for more updates.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Crap. My GP can't play it. Can anyone convert it to GP4, Power Tab or PDF, please? I've been wanting to learn this song since I joined this forum...



Anyone? I know it's a lot to ask but Insomnia is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## splinter8451

ZeroSignal said:


> Anyone? I know it's a lot to ask but Insomnia is one of my favourite songs.



Here it is, it should be GP4 now.


----------



## KingTriton

any updates on not enough mana?


----------



## HarveyDjent

I haven't been able work on Not Enough Mana. I've been very busy with college stuff and my own music. Idk when I'll be able to work on it again, but whenever I do I'll be sure to post any updates on it.


----------



## KingTriton

zupzup updates?


----------



## splinter8451

Haha I just came to this forum to bump this thread and what do ya know someone else already did. 

I feel like a lazy person for just sitting and waiting for other people to transcribe for me. Maybe I will take a sit down and have a go at some of NEM.... just maybe. No promises.


----------



## ZeroSignal

splinter8451 said:


> Here it is, it should be GP4 now.



Whoa! I can't believe I only saw this one now! That is amazing! I owe you a big one, broseph.


----------



## splinter8451

Haha no problem dude.


----------



## InCasinoOut

theb1988 said:


> hey dudes, there is a insomnia tab on tabit.net, you have to have tabit but its worth it, theres also a all new materials, tolta mad, inertia, and a buttersnipes, so get your self tabit and go to tabit.net, tabluture area, and type in periphery, hope that helps


 Haha! I did the Totla Mad and Buttersnips tabs. A ton of the fingerings on by Buttersnips tabs are super wrong since Bulb hasn't made a video like he said he would. 

I also did all the Fellsilent tabs there too by the way.


----------



## theshred201

Sorry for no updates lately, I just got back from a 2 week trip to Sweden for Freak Guitar camp, so no tabbing. I'll resume work tomorrow probably though.


----------



## splinter8451

Good to hear man. Hope you had fun.


----------



## InCasinoOut

If you're tabbing Buttersnips in GuitarPro, I can export a MIDI file of the drums I did for my TabIt Buttersnips tab for you to import in GP if you want. They're pretty damn accurate if i say so myself.


----------



## splinter8451

Can you upload that Tabit Buttersnips tab perhaps??? haha


----------



## InCasinoOut

splinter8451 said:


> Can you upload that Tabit Buttersnips tab perhaps??? haha


 well, if you have the full version of TabIt, it's right here.

Tablature Area

i'm updating it though with the proper fingerings from Nolly's tab.


----------



## splinter8451

Ah I see man. 

Well in the meantime Ill check it out to work on the parts after Nolly's tab ends!

 And I have acquired the full version of Tabit in my intertron exploration.


----------



## InCasinoOut

splinter8451 said:


> Ah I see man.
> 
> Well in the meantime Ill check it out to work on the parts after Nolly's tab ends!
> 
> And I have acquired the full version of Tabit in my intertron exploration.


 Nice.  I'll upload my new fixes soon to replace the version thats up now.


----------



## theshred201

Any chance anyone could convert it to Text, Midi, Powertab, Guitar Pro, etc...?


----------



## InCasinoOut

theshred201 said:


> Any chance anyone could convert it to Text, Midi, Powertab, Guitar Pro, etc...?


 I haven't tried converting TabIt to Powertab or Guitar Pro yet, but i'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## splinter8451

I have tried converting Tabit to GP and it never works right :/ the fingerings get all fucked up.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Yeah, i figured that's what would happen. TabIt works differently from PT and GP, especially in the way that you can change instruments in a single track, which I do alot in my Periphery tabs.


----------



## splinter8451

You can change instruments in a single track on GP, a lot of people don't know it though apparently, since most tabs have separate tracks for clean and distorted guitars even if they never play simultaneously 

It is a weird button towards the bottom that looks like a slider on a mixer, it is red on the right side and green on the left, located to the right of the chord and TXT buttons. Click it and you can change whatever you want at the current point in the tab... instrument, temp, etc.


----------



## InCasinoOut

splinter8451 said:


> You can change instruments in a single track on GP, a lot of people don't know it though apparently, since most tabs have separate tracks for clean and distorted guitars even if they never play simultaneously
> 
> It is a weird button towards the bottom that looks like a slider on a mixer, it is red on the right side and green on the left, located to the right of the chord and TXT buttons. Click it and you can change whatever you want at the current point in the tab... instrument, temp, etc.


 Ahh, I never knew that. I use TabIt for learning, writing, and transcribing. I just use GP and PT for learning.


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I can see where tabit would be much easier to just enter things in and go with it for learning songs, I might start using it more haha. 

I really have to sit and think when I am transcribing my songs into GP and I get frustrated a lot when I put in a wrong rhythm and have to keep trying to get the right value to make it perfect. 

But yes back to Periphery tabs haha anything new from anyone??


----------



## theshred201

Back on the changing instruments in a guitar pro track, the other way to access that menu is to right click and go to mix table.

Unfortunately, I haven't done any Periphery stuff as of late--in the last couple days, I was somewhat focused on Kiko Loureiro stuff and Riders by Outworld which is ALMOST done (Unless I decide to tab the keyboard solo too, which would take a while.....)


----------



## splinter8451

Yes this man speaks the truth about getting to the mix table. 

And it is cool man, I cannot complain I am just glad people are willing to make tabs for us people who have horrible ears for that kinda thing


----------



## theshred201

Haha....I enjoy transcribing, i just always screw myself by working on way too many songs at once which makes it hard to finish any of them.....I was ABOUT to start Botnus, by Buckethead, since it's on a 7 string and is a kick ass song, but I'm refraining from doing so until something else is done...


----------



## splinter8451

Haha fucking BUTTERSNIPS man!! NOT ENOUGH MANA! You know you wanna. Deep down. You wanna.


----------



## theshred201

haha
Yes, I do, but I also want to tab lot's of other stuff. Believe me when I say that the number of half to 3/4 finished tabs I have is somewhat stunning....


----------



## splinter8451

Well man I will be patiently waiting haha get crackin.


----------



## theb1988

ok guys i have all the intro to racecar for tabit, problem is i never posted something like this before lol, so i dont know how to make it so you guys can download it, so if you tell me i will, let me know lol


----------



## splinter8451

You can upload it to a site like mediafire.com and post the link to it here, or you can compress it into a zip file and attach it to a post here. 

Hope that helps! hah


----------



## theb1988

here is the link to what i have for racecar,http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e35efa139c7a1ca50c814df2efeadc50e04e75f6e8ebb871, thanks splinter lol, ok if you guys know anymore of the song please add on, enjoy


----------



## InCasinoOut

theb1988 said:


> here is the link to what i have for racecar,Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire, thanks splinter lol, ok if you guys know anymore of the song please add on, enjoy


Nice one dude! since you have tabit, check out the Periphery thread on the boards here: TabIt Forums - Periphery?

Also, Bulb said this song is tuned:

Eb
Bb
Gb
Db
Ab
Db
Bb


----------



## ykcirj

Anyone have the tab for Helio vice?


----------



## splinter8451

Here is all I have found for Heliovoice.


----------



## ykcirj

splinter8451 said:


> Here is all I have found for Heliovoice.


 

thankyou


----------



## darbdavys

What about Epic Fail and/or Luck As A Constant and/or Füf?


----------



## splinter8451

Sorry man I can't help you with any of those at the moment. 

I really wanna learn Epic Fail too though.

I went to GC today expecting Elliot from OMNOM to be workin and I was gonna ask him how to play a few riffs from Epic Fail and Snow Angel, but sadly he was not there and the employees there were bein dicks so I left after a few minutes


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

splinter8451 said:


> Sorry man I can't help you with any of those at the moment.
> 
> I really wanna learn Epic Fail too though.
> 
> I went to GC today expecting Elliot from OMNOM to be workin and I was gonna ask him how to play a few riffs from Epic Fail and Snow Angel, but sadly he was not there and the employees there were bein dicks so I left after a few minutes



I'm off sundays and mondays, but you can always find me Tuesday through Saturday. Please excuse my asshole coworkers.


----------



## splinter8451

ElliotOMNOM said:


> I'm off sundays and mondays, but you can always find me Tuesday through Saturday. Please excuse my asshole coworkers.



Ah I see man. Well next time I go I will make sure it is a day you are there 

It is just those 2 guys in there who are constantly dicks. I don't know their names haha.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

splinter8451 said:


> Ah I see man. Well next time I go I will make sure it is a day you are there
> 
> It is just those 2 guys in there who are constantly dicks. I don't know their names haha.



Does one of them have long curly blond hair?


----------



## splinter8451

ElliotOMNOM said:


> Does one of them have long curly blond hair?



Well that guy can be a lame-o too but not him. 

I was referring to tall guy with mutton chops who seems like he never wants to be there and... dark skinned short black haired guy who treats me like I am some stupid 13 year old kid or something haha. 

I am pretty sure you are the only person who ever treats me and my friends like normal dudes when we go in  besides that dude Tom who used to be the manager (might still be?) he was cool but I have not seen him in a few years.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM

splinter8451 said:


> Well that guy can be a lame-o too but not him.
> 
> I was referring to tall guy with mutton chops who seems like he never wants to be there and... dark skinned short black haired guy who treats me like I am some stupid 13 year old kid or something haha.
> 
> I am pretty sure you are the only person who ever treats me and my friends like normal dudes when we go in  besides that dude Tom who used to be the manager (might still be?) he was cool but I have not seen him in a few years.



haha they're cranky but cool. I'll be honest you don't really look familiar to me, but I'm sure its because I see a hundred kids a day there so please forgive me.


----------



## splinter8451

ElliotOMNOM said:


> haha they're cranky but cool. I'll be honest you don't really look familiar to me, but I'm sure its because I see a hundred kids a day there so please forgive me.



I came in a lot last year but this past week was the first time I have been in all summer, I always play all the JP6's then never buy anything. I prob only talked to you twice or so, so it is cool man haha.


----------



## The Beard

Would anyone mind making/finding a Guitar Pro tab for Frak The Gods? 

EDIT: Oh and I would also KILL for a tab of Bulb's new song "B Equals D"


----------



## tr0n

FYI, I'm working on Ow My Feelings, as I haven't seen one anywhere else. Making good progress.


----------



## darbdavys

I'd try tabbing out Epic fail, but I don't know what tuning it is in :/


----------



## splinter8451

Well since Bulb wrote it, it is prob in drop C. Unless it is on a 7 but I think it is prob on a 6. 

Hope that helps


----------



## dima qb

Have any Frak The Gods tab ?


----------



## splinter8451

As far as I know no one has transcribed any of that song man.


----------



## dima qb

damn, It is necessary to transcribe myself 

ps. home made video


----------



## splinter8451

haha dang that video is a little creepy. 

Good job man.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

I have a tab for Icarus Lives! It is the best tab I have ever found it is so spot on. I am asking the person I got it from if I can share it. It has Drums, Guitar, and Bass with all the different layers and the drums even have the ghost notes.


----------



## Fred

I posted a tab for that quite a while back which Misha (admittedly briefly) looked over, haha. Probably due to its relative simplicity, I think Icarus Lives is one of the most frequently tabbed Periphery songs... I do actually have a drum MIDI kicking around somewhere from back when I was planning on doing a full song YouTube cover of it but never got round to it... Should dig that out one day.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Fred said:


> I posted a tab for that quite a while back which Misha (admittedly briefly) looked over, haha. Probably due to its relative simplicity, I think Icarus Lives is one of the most frequently tabbed Periphery songs... I do actually have a drum MIDI kicking around somewhere from back when I was planning on doing a full song YouTube cover of it but never got round to it... Should dig that out one day.



Yeah I know but, this one has everything with all the layers so I figured I would upload it. He said yes so here it is! MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Hollowway

dima qb said:


> damn, It is necessary to transcribe myself
> 
> ps. home made video





 Nice work on that video. Very disturbing (in a good way).


----------



## splinter8451

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Yeah I know but, this one has everything with all the layers so I figured I would upload it. He said yes so here it is! MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



Too bad the actual song is on a 7 string not a 6. The tab still sounds perfect though so all is well


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

splinter8451 said:


> Too bad the actual song is on a 7 string not a 6. The tab still sounds perfect though so all is well


Yeah but, it can be played on a six as shown. It is the same tuning just missing that high Eb(I think)


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I think the only time the high string is used is at the end of the solo with the tapping riff.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Hey any one got a GP version of "Racecar"??


----------



## Krissægrim

What about "Next Please," or "Serious Business?" I really must have those tabs...

...Or "Year Long Car Alarm" would be good too.


----------



## splinter8451

Those are some obscure songs man haha I doubt anyone has any of those.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

I really got a hankerin to learn Racecar.. Guitar pro tabs would be bodacious.


----------



## Krissægrim

Really? I would have thought they were a little more straight forward than Buttersnips or Zyglrox. Well if anyone is up to the challenge of tabbing one of those songs, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

I think he meant obscure in the sense that those titles are not so prominently requested. But I agree. They should be tabbed.


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I meant as in those are not the really popular Periphery songs haha like the 2 you just mentioned are.


----------



## Krissægrim

Well someones got to be up to it. For the most part they don't sound THAT complicated. I'm just kind of an amateur and therefore slightly tone deaf. I'm a drummer at heart I guess...


----------



## splinter8451

Anyone check into Breeze or b=d yet?


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Has anyone embarked on a Coldmark tab yet? If so that would be right nice if I could get a look at it!


----------



## KingTriton

How's it going with the Not enough mana tab? I would really like to get 5:25 down, someone could help me out with that part? plssss


----------



## Colton165

HOLY SHIT. i just downloaded breeze and Füf.

I have to play these.

EDIT: also just the slidey part near 1:30 in Buttersnips would be highly appreciated. lol


----------



## rasse

Colton165 said:


> HOLY SHIT. i just downloaded breeze and Füf.
> 
> I have to play these.
> 
> EDIT: also just the slidey part near 1:30 in Buttersnips would be highly appreciated. lol



Please tab breeze out of you can! imo it's one of bulb's best songs


----------



## splinter8451

Epic Buttersnips section is delivered. Thanks goes to Nolly for the full tab.


----------



## darbdavys

anyone is trying to get Füf down? I'm craving to play that song


----------



## lobee

darbdavys said:


> anyone is trying to get Füf down? I'm craving to play that song


+1

I always hated when the solo cuts out at the end of the file I have. Youtube has the full song, though.


----------



## Spratcho

Breeze would be FUCKING awsome, I can say thats the best song he's done! Plz tab breeze if anyone can.


----------



## -Nolly-

Thought you guys might be interested in a little bit of B=D:


----------



## splinter8451

Sweet Nolly. You worked out any of Breeze?


----------



## -Nolly-

I can't say I have I'm afraid!


----------



## turd85

Breeze would be tits!


----------



## splinter8451

Dang Nolly. You lead the way for the transcription of All New Materials you gotta at least supply me with the main chord shapes of Breeze so my feeble mind can maybe work out some other parts... I bow to your well trained ear


----------



## -Nolly-

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Breeze.gp4


----------



## splinter8451

WOooooo 

Time to get to work. Thanks dude


----------



## -Nolly-

No worries, glad you appreciate it.
As you probably realise, there's an extra layer of octave chords being played on top of that, and one of the guitar parts plays the same chord as in bar 3 during the last two bars.

Also, this the tapping section that starts the solo:






EDIT: Change the very last tap at the 21st fret on the high D string to a tap at the 17th fret instead.


----------



## rasse

-Nolly- said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Breeze.gp4



I love you


----------



## splinter8451

I got a little more figured out. Rhythm is wrong but the notes are right 

Breeze.gp5


----------



## -Nolly-

rasse said:


> I love you



The feeling is mutual



splinter8451 said:


> I got a little more figured out. Rhythm is wrong but the notes are right
> 
> Breeze.gp5



I think you made an inadvertent mistake on the first chord, it should be a regular D major, not a D minor major 7 
Also, last note - open top string instead?


----------



## splinter8451

-Nolly- said:


> I think you made an inadvertent mistake on the first chord, it should be a regular D major, not a D minor major 7
> Also, last note - open top string instead?



Yeah you are right  I entered it in wrong on GP, good catch!

And yeah it does not matter on that last note, open D or 5th fret. 5th fret felt easier for me haha.


----------



## -Nolly-

splinter8451 said:


> And yeah it does not matter on that last note, open D or 5th fret. 5th fret felt easier for me haha.



I found it easier to shift the two preceding notes up a string, and use the open high D to make it easy to get straight to the D major that follows immediately. Of course, you can play it however you like.


----------



## splinter8451

-Nolly- said:


> I found it easier to shift the two preceding notes up a string, and use the open high D to make it easy to get straight to the D major that follows immediately. Of course, you can play it however you like.



Well you are a guitar master so I should prob take your advice and do it your way  I based my tabs off of Misha's fingerings in the clips of him playing Breeze on youtube. Its towards the end of this video. I know you and Misha had that disagreement over how you play the one tapping part in Buttersnips so maybe I have the right fingerings according to him just not the easiest 



EDIT: Now that I think about it your way is definitely easier in the context of the song. I think Ill be using your way.


----------



## -Nolly-

splinter8451 said:


> Well you are a guitar master so I should prob take your advice and do it your way  I based my tabs off of Misha's fingerings in the clips of him playing Breeze on youtube. Its towards the end of this video. I know you and Misha had that disagreement over how you play the one tapping part in Buttersnips so maybe I have the right fingerings according to him just not the easiest




Heh, well it would seem you're correct!


----------



## splinter8451

-Nolly- said:


> Heh, well it would seem you're correct!



I believe Misha's way looks cooler but your way is more practical 

Welp I believe that is the only part of this song I will be able to figure out now it is up to others to get workin' on that solo


----------



## HighGain510

That's my video, my guitar and my rig! Get outta my house, Misha!   Yeah I had him play it in both videos (there's one with my Parker too, but that was transposed in D) since he didn't have any official ones up yet. 


Thanks for tabbing that out Nolly!


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I know that was all on your gear haha thanks so much for making him play it on video!!


----------



## Miek

dima qb said:


> damn, It is necessary to transcribe myself
> 
> ps. home made video




Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Hollowway

Hey where are you guys downloading the Bulb tunes? All from his soundclick page? i.e. does he have a site to download the tunes from the albums?


----------



## Miek

Everything I have is from Soundclick. I think his Soundclick has everything.


----------



## Spratcho

Can anyone plz make the first riff in the song breeze (when its only guitar and drums 0:03 - 0:13)


----------



## splinter8451

Hmmm just sittin here for a quick minute I think it is something along the lines of this. Again do not follow my rhythm just listen to the song and play it haha. I hope this is right. Sounds pretty close. Mayb Nolly can fix it.

EDIT: First part is supposed to be 11/12 (11 slide to 12) sorry I was just putting it in quick while I am taking a break from shitloads of research papers


----------



## -Nolly-

I hear it very differently Derek, more like this:
hammering between




and





then




to


----------



## splinter8451

Haha well _maybe _what I heard was a layer or something  

I definitely do not have very good ears for this stuff. I may give up on this tabbing business 

Thanks for clearing it up Nolly


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Well You guys certainly are better at than me.. I tried and failed miserably.. I'll just continue to learn til I'm no longer inadequate to tab.


----------



## lobee

So, I've started tabbing out Füf and it's very slow-going. I think I have about 2-3 minutes done with about 30 seconds of that being relatively correct. Hopefully I can get a good start so somebody can come in and finish it when I get frustrated. Anyway, I figure now that it's out in the open I'll be more motivated to finish it what with all you this-thread-is-worthless-without-tabs heathens on my back. 




[slightlyofftopic]
After dissecting this song I think I finally get the meaning behind the song title. "Füf" as in making a word out of "FF" as in Final Fantasy. I guess it helped that the file is saved as "ffupdated", but it never really dawned on me until I started tabbing it out. Unless I'm totally wrong and I'm just making a gimantic ass out of myself.
[/slightlyofftopic]


----------



## splinter8451

Dude. Ya know you can always share what you have 

And off-topic. I always wondered what Fuf was supposed to mean haha maybe you are right.


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> Dude. Ya know you can always share what you have


I'll post up what I have done tomorrow. A lot of the djenty parts are hard to hear exactly what's going on, so I've been doing all the other layers when I get stuck. I should have more done by then.


----------



## lobee

Ok, here's what I got so far: Bulb - Füf(WIP).gp5
There is still plenty that I have to correct, especially the chords(I suck at tabbing chords, and Bulb just had to go and play some wacky ones).


----------



## lobee

Does anybody have the longer version(5:51) of Füf? The one from Bulb's soundclick cuts out at 5:20, and it'd be so much easier to tab out the last 30 seconds if I had the audio file to slow down. Plus I'm just kind of sick of the song cutting out when listening to it.:silence:


----------



## splinter8451

Nah man, sadly I have the one that cuts out as well. Check youtube?


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> Nah man, sadly I have the one that cuts out as well. Check youtube?



There is a full version on youtube, but I want the audio file so I can slow it down for tabbing purposes. Is there a way to get an audio file from a youtube video?


----------



## splinter8451

Why yes. There is. Haha 

ListenToYouTube.com: Youtube to MP3, get mp3 from youtube video, flv to mp3, extract audio from youtube, youtube mp3

Use that.


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> Why yes. There is. Haha
> 
> ListenToYouTube.com: Youtube to MP3, get mp3 from youtube video, flv to mp3, extract audio from youtube, youtube mp3
> 
> Use that.


Nice one, thanks! +rep

Good thing I was quick enough to download the file before that annoying survey thing popped up.


----------



## splinter8451

Haha yeah that site is kinda lame. Half the time it does not work for me but I figured you could give it a shot. Good to know you got it, hopefully the quality is not TOO bad.


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> Haha yeah that site is kinda lame. Half the time it does not work for me but I figured you could give it a shot. Good to know you got it, hopefully the quality is not TOO bad.



It'll do for now. Youtube's compression on top of Bulb's love of compression is making it a little difficult, but it's still MUCH easier to tell what's going on at half speed, compression or no compression.


























Compression.


----------



## splinter8451

Anything new on that Fuf tab lobee?


----------



## lobee

splinter8451 said:


> Anything new on that Fuf tab lobee?


It depends on what version you have. When I was working on it, I updated the link often so there's a chance you have an older version. I haven't worked on it lately, though.


----------



## theb1988

so whos down to try and do a racecar tab with me, i posted the intro with the pattern for tabit awile back, i have lost that file scense then but i really want to do the whole song, let me know if your down to try it


----------



## splinter8451

lobee said:


> It depends on what version you have. When I was working on it, I updated the link often so there's a chance you have an older version. I haven't worked on it lately, though.



Ah that is fine dude.


----------



## lobee

Bulb - Füf.gp5

Guitars, for the most part, and drums are complete!

I say that because there's some layers that are too hard to hear and/or recreate, so I'm not going to worry about it. There's also that sweep at 5:18(bar 160) that I can't wrap my head around. Anybody wanna take a stab at that? Or tab out the bass for me? I can't really hear what the bass is playing, except for the part where it's just drum and bass, so I'll probably just double what the guitars are playing.

Let me know what you think, or if you find any errors!


----------



## Millatron

almost have buttersnips playable, but I dont know what chords come after the clean tapping section. every thing I try is just ever so slightly wrong. Anyone have these chords figured out that can help me?


----------



## lobee

Bulb - Füf.gp5


----------



## the-emerson

anyone started frak the gods yet, thats got some riffage going down


----------



## Jackface20

Does anyone have a copy of "The Letter Experiment" tab that was on the periphery tab thread linked on the front page? - The links there dont work anymore

Thanks


----------



## cheepy91

I gotcha man. this one doesnt have the solo though


----------



## InCasinoOut

Millatron said:


> almost have buttersnips playable, but I dont know what chords come after the clean tapping section. every thing I try is just ever so slightly wrong. Anyone have these chords figured out that can help me?


 I tabbed Buttersnips in TabIt a while ago, but am in the process of overhauling some sections since Nolly posted his Bulb-approved tab. I think I got pretty close with the chords in the section you're talking about, especially after slowing the song down more than 50% and filtering most of the drums out. I'm guessing you have GuitarPro so I think you should be able to use my MIDI file, and if you have TabIt too, I've included my tab.

Also, I'm pretty sure my drums are at least 90-95% accurate, so feel free to use them if you want.


----------



## Jackface20

cheepy91 said:


> I gotcha man. this one doesnt have the solo though



Thanks mate, was the rhythm parts I wanted anyway so thats perfect


----------



## cheepy91

Jackface20 said:


> Thanks mate, was the rhythm parts I wanted anyway so thats perfect



do you have the solo? cuz i need the solo haha


----------



## Colton165

just to let everyone know, even thought i dislike TabIt; that buttersnips tab is AMAZING.

great job InCasinoOut


----------



## Jackface20

cheepy91 said:


> do you have the solo? cuz i need the solo haha



afraid not sorry


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Any one wanna have a go at Chocolate Flobs or Super Sayain? Both can be located on The Djentlemen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Colton165

I'd take a crack at Chocolate Flobs if i had an 8 string lol.

But I'm not that good at tabbing anyways...


----------



## the-emerson

anyone got race car tabs


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys. so, im faaar too lazy to look through 240 posts to check, does anyone have a GP version of All new materials or do i need to make one?


----------



## splinter8451

There is an awesome Powertab of All New Materials made by Fred. It is pretty perfect. 

You could make it a GP tab if you want haha.

Here it is.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

yeah i already have it i just thought i'd put it in guitar pro. fred is the guy's name who wrote it? ill be sure to credit "fred" lol


----------



## splinter8451

Fred Baty, yes.


----------



## lobee

It's already been done in guitarpro by Fred: allnewmaterials.gp5


----------



## splinter8451

How did that slip past me? haha


----------



## KingTriton

keep this thread alive! Is anyone working on a not enough mana tab?


----------



## Darkmek

if i had time i'll figure out the tabs of all bulb's songs...wtf...i love his style
But for now...any tabs for Epic Fail and Frogging Bullfish??


----------



## splinter8451

no tabs for those two that I know of man.


----------



## PETERucci

I would like to see some tabs of some catchy tune like 

This Sentence is False

or 

Prelude Bombfare (FF7 Cover)


----------



## Origin

He's put up a FAIR amount of videos of himself playing them, it'd be quite easy to learn from that, but you probably already know that and mean the songs he hasn't put those up for =P I would ADORE an FF7 tab as well. God that song has put shivers up my spine since I was 11, and in extended-range band form it's even more glorious.


----------



## splinter8451

I believe all the songs he has videos for have already been tabbed haha.


----------



## rasse

since I found 2 songs that have not been mentioned here. I think. anyone remember the nolly/bulb collaboration that gave birth to 2 songs known as uncle bubbles and shinty-six? anyone given a shot on those two? both have really catchy riffs all around. and since nolly does not have a tab thread afaik, I'll just leave this here.

atleast I think it was with nolly.


----------



## splinter8451

I have never heard of those songs before can you link me up?


----------



## Colton165

all i know is that i need an All New Materials full tab and Racecar full lol.


----------



## splinter8451

There is a full All New Materials. Check the last post on the previous page...


----------



## -Nolly-

rasse said:


> since I found 2 songs that have not been mentioned here. I think. anyone remember the nolly/bulb collaboration that gave birth to 2 songs known as uncle bubbles and shinty-six? anyone given a shot on those two? both have really catchy riffs all around. and since nolly does not have a tab thread afaik, I'll just leave this here.
> 
> atleast I think it was with nolly.



Ah cheers, I may give them a go at some point. A guy covered Uncle Bubbles on Youtube recently, his video is very close for most of it.
For those that haven't heard:

Snuggles - New Song: Phillistine! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Shinty Six - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Shinty-Six.mp3
Uncle Bubbles - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Uncle Bubbles.mp3


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Has anyone got racecar tabs?


----------



## ddtonfire

I just finished Light. I submitted it to powertabs.net and I'll host a GP version once I get my GP to actually work.

I'm also about 1/3 of the way done with Froggin' Bullfish.


----------



## splinter8451

Ahhhh shit. I love Froggin' Bullfish! Awesome man I can't wait.


----------



## ddtonfire

Here's my transcription of Light:

http://filer.case.edu/rxw95/Tabs/Periphery - Light GP PTB.zip


----------



## Darkmek

froggin' bullfish!!! this title is a milestone XD the song is


----------



## Darkmek

news from froggin'?


----------



## ddtonfire

Currently stalled, I have a lot of homework this week, but I'll finish it as soon as I can. I also started Racecar.


----------



## KingTriton

Haha froggin bullfish is soooo sick! cant wait for the tab dude, GJ!


----------



## the-emerson

yeah racecar tab is finally coming, I am useless at tabbing stuff out so have fun with it 

oh yeah anyone does anyone have not enough mana started?


----------



## KingTriton

Do you mind posting what you have got tabbed down so far on froggin bullfish dude? thx


----------



## ddtonfire

2/3 of the way done. If all goes well, I'll post it later today. I might stick to a Powertab version rather than guitar pro since I'm really unfamiliar with GP and the guitar divisions get really complicated. Not only are there layers, there are layers of layers.

EDITz: finished transcribing, just fixing fingerings and making it look pretty now.


----------



## KingTriton

gj dude


----------



## ddtonfire

My transcription of Froggin' Bullfish:
Powertab version: http://filer.case.edu/rxw95/Tabs/Bulb%20-%20Froggin%27%20Bullfish.zip

No GP version, sorry. You can import it, but the bass is going to be off by like 8 measures since GP doesn't understand Powertab's multirests. If anybody wants to fix it and send it to me, I'll host it.


----------



## ddtonfire

I also just made a webpage for my tabs; it has all my Periphery tabs and a few others on it: Guitar Transcriptions


----------



## ZukeNukem

Could someone do a "This Sentence Is False"/"I Lost My Lunch In My Pants" tab please? It's so catchy and it sounds really fun to play.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

ddtonfire said:


> My transcription of Froggin' Bullfish:
> Powertab version: http://filer.case.edu/rxw95/Tabs/Bulb - Froggin' Bullfish.zip
> 
> No GP version, sorry. You can import it, but the bass is going to be off by like 8 measures since GP doesn't understand Powertab's multirests. If anybody wants to fix it and send it to me, I'll host it.



Dude Frogginbullfish is the balls! 

Thanks brotha!


----------



## Colton165

Damn I didn't know Froggin Bullfish was up dude. Thanks so much


----------



## ddtonfire

I'm glad to be of service!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Has anyone checked out the new version of light and the album sampler on peripherys myspace page?


----------



## Colton165

of course, i listen to the sampler every day lol


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

haha right on. I think theres a couple of parts of buttersnips with vocals if I'm not mistaken. And that made my day man!


----------



## PETERucci

ZukeNukem said:


> Could someone do a "This Sentence Is False"/"I Lost My Lunch In My Pants" tab please? It's so catchy and it sounds really fun to play.



me too, me too


----------



## djentle

bulb i love you kthx


----------



## djentle

Colton165 said:


> of course, i listen to the sampler every day lol



---------SAMMEEEE


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

djentle said:


> ---------SAMMEEEE




So no one is excited about the album coming out? haha


----------



## Fred

Great tabs for "Light" and "Froggin' Bullfish", Ryan! I couldn't even begin to go about working out the latter one, haha.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Has anyone done anything on "Mr. Person" or "Jet Packs Was Yes"??


----------



## concertjunkie

or racecar? i actually tabbed out a small section of it by ear, havent written it down yet, but if its worth it to anyone (part 2, around 4:00 including the lead part til just under 6:00) i'll tab it out via gp


----------



## ddtonfire

Thanks Fred! It was muddy, but not too hard once you got the gist of it and learned ctrl+c & ctrl+v; though it might have required some guesswork. I'm still transcribing Racecar; I'll let you know of my progress as I work on it!


----------



## concertjunkie

ddtonfire said:


> Thanks Fred! It was muddy, but not too hard once you got the gist of it and learned ctrl+c & ctrl+v; though it might have required some guesswork. I'm still transcribing Racecar; I'll let you know of my progress as I work on it!



that's awesome, thank you! looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## turd85

-Nolly- said:


> Ah cheers, I may give them a go at some point. A guy covered Uncle Bubbles on Youtube recently, his video is very close for most of it.
> For those that haven't heard:
> 
> Snuggles - New Song: Phillistine! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> Shinty Six - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Shinty-Six.mp3
> Uncle Bubbles - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Uncle Bubbles.mp3


 

Please upload Phillistine!


----------



## splinter8451

Does anyone know ANY of Epic Fail? The Bulb song turned OMNOM song? 

I asked Elliot about it a few months back when I saw him but he said Bulb wrote the whole thing and he didn't know it


----------



## pineappleman

splinter8451 said:


> Does anyone know ANY of Epic Fail? The Bulb song turned OMNOM song?
> 
> I asked Elliot about it a few months back when I saw him but he said Bulb wrote the whole thing and he didn't know it



I talked to Mark Holcomb and he revealed to me that the tuning is open D tuning. (High to low):

E
A
F#
D
A
D

I tried figuring it out by ear from that, and I was able to come up with something that sounded like the intro riff... but I suck at figuring things out by ear. If ANYBODY can tab out this full song, I shall be eternally endebted to you!!!


----------



## splinter8451

pineappleman said:


> I talked to Mark Holcomb and he revealed to me that the tuning is open D tuning. (High to low):
> 
> E
> A
> F#
> D
> A
> D
> 
> I tried figuring it out by ear from that, and I was able to come up with something that sounded like the intro riff... but I suck at figuring things out by ear. If ANYBODY can tab out this full song, I shall be eternally endebted to you!!!



Well that is a huge help 

Ill mess around with this tomorrow.


----------



## Malacoda

the-emerson said:


> anyone started frak the gods yet, thats got some riffage going down



This.


----------



## ddtonfire

Still working on racecar... a little bit here, a little bit there. I've been very busy with college, but I'm keeping it going.


----------



## concertjunkie

ddtonfire said:


> Still working on racecar... a little bit here, a little bit there. I've been very busy with college, but I'm keeping it going.



enough said, college is a time sucker, I appreciate your diligence in this project!


----------



## dxpsteve

hey guys

just joined the forums, i figured i should since im actively checking this page for bulb tabs :-D

well, im not all that great at transcribing, but i started a gp of b equals d.

i figured id just post this work in progress as i go along, maybe somebody else would like to correct/add onto it?

let me know what you think. also, i know most of the fingerings and positions are wrong, im trying to memorize this smoothly and play it how I have it before i start finding more comfortable positions.


----------



## the-emerson

awesome bequalsd, i am useless at tabbing stuff out i lack the concentration, but you have given an idea to work with now. Next you can do racecar


----------



## InCasinoOut

So thanks to DDTonFire's fantastic transcription of Froggin' Bullfish, I retabbed the entire thing in TabIt, with drums and synth layers. In addition to that I also:

fattened up the rhythm guitar sound by layering distorted and overdriven tracks, with palm muted guitar instrument changes when needed
simulated chorus effects on the clean guitars
simulated delay when needed
changed the bass to slap bass 2 since Bulb usually has some growly bass tones
some other minor stuff

For now I've just included the exported MIDI file since I know most people here don't have/use TabIt, but I'll be uploading it later to the TabIt website too.

And yup, I've given proper credit to DDTonFire in my tab file.


----------



## ddtonfire

Great work, sounds fantastic and thanks for the credit!

I've made some progress on Racecar for those who care to know. There are some really tricky rhythms in places you wouldn't quite expect


----------



## concertjunkie

ddtonfire said:


> I've made some progress on Racecar for those who care to know. There are some really tricky rhythms in places you wouldn't quite expect



 I


----------



## ScottyB724

What we really need is some Ow My Feelings tabs !


----------



## concertjunkie

I hate to be begging for it, but would you be willing to put up what you have of racecar so far ddt?


----------



## the-emerson

concertjunkie said:


> I hate to be begging for it, but would you be willing to put up what you have of racecar so far ddt?


 

I second that, can't wait to have a look at whats going on


----------



## wannabguitarist

Anyone have Buttersnips for GP/PT/Tux guitar or just regular text? I'm pretty much just looking for the cool clean tapping part


----------



## wannabguitarist

Captin On would be awesome too


----------



## nonumbershere

Ok, I only just started work on Captain On, and so far it's pretty ridiculous. Not too crazy complicated, but that lead line is really odd with it's meter, so it'll be a while. Does anybody know for sure the tuning? It sounds like Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb to me, but i'm not totally sure, since i don't have my 7 here right now (in the shop =(

EDIT: nvm, got the tuning down. now on to the fun part


----------



## wannabguitarist

nonumbershere said:


> Ok, I only just started work on Captain On, and so far it's pretty ridiculous. Not too crazy complicated, but that lead line is really odd with it's meter, so it'll be a while. Does anybody know for sure the tuning? It sounds like Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb to me, but i'm not totally sure, since i don't have my 7 here right now (in the shop =(



I know usually use Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb on the majority of their 7-string songs and C G C F A D on the 6-string ones.


----------



## ddtonfire

Hey all, just wanted you to know where I am with Racecar. Since there's a new version, I'm changing my transcription to that version. I'm just waiting for the instrumental CD to arrive so I can dive in. Then I'll do the whole thing. Can't wait to take a stab at the Loomis solo! Get ready for some hemidemisemiquavers!


----------



## Colton165

racecar is Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb right?

EDIT: transcribe letter experiment (or at least the part at 2 minutes on the album) lol


----------



## InCasinoOut

I'm currently working on revamping my Buttersnips tab to be closer to the album version. Shouldn't be too hard since Matt Halpern plays pretty closesly to the original programmed drums.


----------



## ddtonfire

Colton165 said:


> racecar is Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb right?



Yes


----------



## InCasinoOut

Check it out! Well right now it sits somewhere the original soundclick version and the album version. Haven't really bothered redoing the drums to what Matt plays, but the tab sounds much better now, and has a bunch of layered stuff that I didn't hear before.


----------



## bigxboss7

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...h-is-better-need-some-advice.html#post1951967


----------



## manana

can someone please do the album version of letter experiment? the part after the first chorus is amazing.


----------



## gunshow86de

InCasinoOut said:


> Check it out! Well right now it sits somewhere the original soundclick version and the album version. Haven't really bothered redoing the drums to what Matt plays, but the tab sounds much better now, and has a bunch of layered stuff that I didn't hear before.



You forgot the GP file.


----------



## InCasinoOut

gunshow86de said:


> You forgot the GP file.



Well, I did it on TabIt, but if anyone would like to either import the MIDI file or has the full version of TabIt and would retab my .tbt file in GP, that would be awesome!

this .zip has the .tbt file in it fyi.


----------



## manana

Ais anyone making a tab for letter experiments album version?


----------



## wannabguitarist

InCasinoOut said:


> Check it out! Well right now it sits somewhere the original soundclick version and the album version. Haven't really bothered redoing the drums to what Matt plays, but the tab sounds much better now, and has a bunch of layered stuff that I didn't hear before.



Whenever I try to import the MIDI file into Tux guitar it comes out as a 7-string tab and everything is all fucked up 



Colton165 said:


> racecar is Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb right?
> 
> EDIT: transcribe letter experiment (or at least the part at 2 minutes on the album) lol



The awesome lead melody part into the awesome tapping part? Tabs please


----------



## tranqx

I'm working on Captain On right now, I have the first riff in 13/4 (thats probably not right haha but it all fits perfectly), but man it starts getting weird when the rhythm enters... YIKES! haha


----------



## nonumbershere

tranqx said:


> I'm working on Captain On right now, I have the first riff in 13/4 (thats probably not right haha but it all fits perfectly), but man it starts getting weird when the rhythm enters... YIKES! haha



I've been trying to do work on it too, i feel like the first note is a pickup note. I'm still trying to figure out when it all comes in and how that melody tapping line fits in though. it's crazeh!


----------



## tranqx

The rhythm is really buggin' me... I can play it up to a certain part, I just can't find a way to correctly tab it!


----------



## ddtonfire

That part is fluid and warm enough that I would suspect it's tapped Tosin-style (or even fingerpicked)


----------



## antox777

hello, je suis francais (i'm french) , je ne parle pas anglais (no habla english...) j'aimerais connaitre le tirant des cordes de Bulb pour les accordages qu'il utilie sur ca blackmachine (6 strings) ou ibanez rga121 (par le passé) .

merci d'avance pour celui qui me repondra et desolé de pas parler anglais comme tout le monde..

anto


----------



## PETERucci

antox777 said:


> hello, je suis francais (i'm french) , je ne parle pas anglais (no habla english...) j'aimerais connaitre le tirant des cordes de Bulb pour les accordages qu'il utilie sur ca blackmachine (6 strings) ou ibanez rga121 (par le passé) .
> 
> merci d'avance pour celui qui me repondra et desolé de pas parler anglais comme tout le monde..
> 
> anto



typiskt fransoser att tro att franska ska fungera överallt!!


----------



## ddtonfire

antox777 said:


> hello, je suis francais (i'm french) , je ne parle pas anglais (no habla english...) j'aimerais connaitre le tirant des cordes de Bulb pour les accordages qu'il utilie sur ca blackmachine (6 strings) ou ibanez rga121 (par le passé) .
> 
> merci d'avance pour celui qui me repondra et desolé de pas parler anglais comme tout le monde..
> 
> anto


I believe he's asking for the string gauges Misha uses for his 6-strings.


----------



## baboisking

manana said:


> Ais anyone making a tab for letter experiments album version?


i wish desperately for this!


----------



## nonumbershere

Ok, here's what i've been able to make of the intro so far, this is the intro in gp5 format and in an image.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

I was pondering doing an attempt at "Jetpacks Was Yes!" has anyone done anything with this yet?


----------



## gangaman

antox777 said:


> hello, je suis francais (i'm french) , je ne parle pas anglais (no habla english...) j'aimerais connaitre le tirant des cordes de Bulb pour les accordages qu'il utilie sur ca blackmachine (6 strings) ou ibanez rga121 (par le passé) .
> 
> merci d'avance pour celui qui me repondra et desolé de pas parler anglais comme tout le monde..
> 
> anto


Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb pour les 7 cordes et C G C F A D pour les 6 cordes en general


----------



## gangaman

-Nolly- said:


> Thought you guys might be interested in a little bit of B=D:ty so much, this is a lot of fun!


----------



## nonumbershere

Balrogmoshpit said:


> I was pondering doing an attempt at "Jetpacks Was Yes!" has anyone done anything with this yet?



i've got about half the solo figured out, but nothing tabbed. i can work on it and send it to you soon.


----------



## antox777

merci gangaman mais je ne demande pas l'accordage (not tuning) mais le tirant de cordes en 6 cordes (strings height) thanks..


----------



## gangaman

antox777 said:


> merci gangaman mais je ne demande pas l'accordage (not tuning) mais le tirant de cordes en 6 cordes (strings height) thanks..


c'est quoi ou juste le tirant des cordes ,je comprend pas trop la..?ne voudrait tu pas dire la grosseur des corde par hasar? ont dit (string gauge en anglais)alors ta question en anglais serait :Ello guys ,do you know what string gauge bulb use on his 6 and seven string ??


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

nonumbershere said:


> i've got about half the solo figured out, but nothing tabbed. i can work on it and send it to you soon.



I've got the intro and the chorus figured out and I'm working on tabbing it on gp5. I've got the other parts figured out its just playing them the right way I still have to get down.


----------



## antox777

Gangaman parfait! un grand merci a toi. en france on dit: Tirant de corde pour parler de la taille de celle ci.

Ello guys ,do you know what string gauge bulb use on his 6 and seven string ??


----------



## splinter8451

antox777 said:


> Gangaman parfait! un grand merci a toi. en france on dit: Tirant de corde pour parler de la taille de celle ci.
> 
> Ello guys ,do you know what string gauge bulb use on his 6 and seven string ??



He told me he uses d'addario 10's on his 7's. I am not sure about his 6's.


----------



## ddtonfire

I told you he was asking for string gauges!
Misha's said before that he uses 10-56 or 9-54 on his 7's, depending on the guitar.
I scoured the internet for the 6's but to no avail, but keep in mind djent = bright = light, ou djent = luisant = tirant de corde léger


----------



## splinter8451

ddtonfire said:


> I told you he was asking for string gauges!
> Misha's said before that he uses 10-56 or 9-54 on his 7's, depending on the guitar.
> I scoured the internet for the 6's but to no avail, but keep in mind djent = bright = light, ou djent = luisant = tirant de corde léger



Yeah I actually messaged Misha a long time ago asking him what his gauges were for his 7's and 6's and he just responded with D'addario 10's for my 7 strings. 

I guess his 6 string gauges are a secret 

But I remember Pin said in Sixth he usually just used standard 10 gauges for their crazy half step down with the sixth string an octave below the fifth (G# g# c# f# a# d#) tuning. So maybe Misha just uses 10's even though they drop their sixth to A# and A for Totla and Zyglrox.


----------



## Junnage

Could someone re-upload the Insomnia tab? I used to have it and my computer somehow lost it and all the links appear to be expired or deleted or something. Thanks!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Junnage said:


> Could someone re-upload the Insomnia tab? I used to have it and my computer somehow lost it and all the links appear to be expired or deleted or something. Thanks!



Periphery - Insomnia.gp5

Here you go man


----------



## churchguitarist

A letter experiment tab would be most welcome, I'm having a hard time stumbling over what the tapping riff could be.


----------



## penguin_316

What is this Captain On song you guys are talking about? Never heard of it.....

nvmd..damn u itunes


----------



## chrisbDTM

hey everyone im new here, but does anyone have the letter experiment solo tabbed out? please and thank you


----------



## Junnage

Balrogmoshpit said:


> Periphery - Insomnia.gp5
> 
> Here you go man


Doesn't work.

How about an accurate Zyglrox guitar pro tab? I'm looking at the one from Ultimate Guitar and there are mistakes in it everywhere.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Junnage said:


> Doesn't work.
> 
> How about an accurate Zyglrox guitar pro tab? I'm looking at the one from Ultimate Guitar and there are mistakes in it everywhere.



The UG tab for Zyglrox is horribly wrong all over the place. I used Misha's video along with another tab I found(I think on here) to learn it and it's damn close to accurate. I might make a tab for it. 

I've also figured out Frak the Gods. Just working on getting the little things that are hard to hear.


----------



## KingTriton

nice dude zyglrox would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Physicist

Here's the tapping part from Letter Experiment...it's note for note correct, but fingering is probably incorrect...

letter.gp5


----------



## metulkult

i would love a letter experiment tab. i'm addicting to this song as of late.


----------



## Colton165

letter experiment sweep thing


----------



## AlucardXIX

KingTriton said:


> nice dude zyglrox would be pretty sweet!



I did a cover on youtube, it's definitely as close to Misha's video as I could get. 

Also, awesome job on the Letter Experiment tapping. I figured it out the same way, except for that last little bar which you figured out far more accurately, Physicist.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Junnage said:


> Doesn't work.
> 
> How about an accurate Zyglrox guitar pro tab? I'm looking at the one from Ultimate Guitar and there are mistakes in it everywhere.



Periphery - Insomnia.gp5 

try it again man it got deleted from my files on media fire. Hopefully it stays put this time.


----------



## wannabguitarist

metulkult said:


> i would love a letter experiment tab. i'm addicting to this song as of late.



, or at least the whole first solo section


----------



## metulkult

wannabguitarist said:


> , or at least the whole first solo section


 
or the whole solo section. 
the sweep/tapping sections sound right to me. thanks for those


----------



## wannabguitarist

metulkult said:


> or the whole solo section.
> the sweep/tapping sections sound right to me. thanks for those



Yea . I just really wanna learn that part in the beginning that leads into the tapping. I actually like that section more than the longer solo before the end.


----------



## churchguitarist

wannabguitarist said:


> Yea . I just really wanna learn that part in the beginning that leads into the tapping. I actually like that section more than the longer solo before the end.



True that! Thanks for those who figured out the tap and solo parts of Letter Experiment, it's awesome to slowly piece the song together.


----------



## concertjunkie

just out of curiosity, how far along is the Racecar tab?


----------



## Colton165

im guessing im going to have a lot of free time on my hands after graduation in 7 hours...

so ill try and get on it.

this shit is bittersweet (graduating high school). /offtopic


----------



## ThatBrownFella

off topic, but just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone here, my guitaring is going a mile a minute  and alucard - major props on letter experiment vid


----------



## AlucardXIX

Thanks! Iffy cover of "The Walk" will be up real soon. Solo included =D


----------



## Colton165

God... tab it lol. Ill try and work with it some right this minute


----------



## AlucardXIX

I'm pretty horrible at tabbing other people's stuff in GP to be honest...the best I could do without butchering it would be a text tab, unless I really took some time to try and get it right.


----------



## Colton165

i have the first 1:30 right-ish

you could work from there lol


----------



## glassmoon0fo

does anyone know for sure what tuning "frak the gods" is in? im pretty sure its a 7 string in either Bb,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb or that tuning with the low Eb tuned down to Db. can anyone confirm? id like to be able to knock out a tab of this pretty soon, cuz theres some major 'riffery (get it? "riphery"?................im sorry.........) going on in that track.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Nope, I asked Misha one day and it's in the same tuning at Totla Mad (Bb G C F A D)

I've figured the whole track out, but there are a few parts I'm still pretty unsure about.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

thanks to AlucardXIX im almost done with Frak the Gods already. i would have been done by now, but ive spent about 40% of my time headbanging uncontrolably.


----------



## splinter8451

glassmoon0fo said:


> thanks to AlucardXIX im almost done with Frak the Gods already. i would have been done by now, but ive spent about 40% of my time headbanging uncontrolably.



 dude what happened to doing the Chimp Spanner songs? I am having a horrible (but still fun) time jamming along with the tracks working parts out.


----------



## InCasinoOut

glassmoon0fo said:


> thanks to AlucardXIX im almost done with Frak the Gods already. i would have been done by now, but ive spent about 40% of my time headbanging uncontrolably.



less talk, more tab posting!

please?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

splinter8451 said:


> dude what happened to doing the Chimp Spanner songs? I am having a horrible (but still fun) time jamming along with the tracks working parts out.


 
that wasnt me, that was anthony (Insiren). there was one tune i thought about doing, but i guess i got distracted


----------



## glassmoon0fo

InCasinoOut said:


> less talk, more tab posting!
> 
> please?


 
on the way! i have about 1/3 of the song left, and the rest doesnt LOOK that hard. we'll see, i guess...


----------



## splinter8451

glassmoon0fo said:


> that wasnt me, that was anthony (Insiren). there was one tune i thought about doing, but i guess i got distracted



Ah damn. I thought you guys were gonna join forces again


----------



## AlucardXIX

glassmoon0fo said:


> on the way! i have about 1/3 of the song left, and the rest doesnt LOOK that hard. we'll see, i guess...



I can finish tabbing the other parts that I skipped if you'd like...Unless you've figured them out already.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ladies, i present to you, Frak the Gods!

Bulb - Frak The Gods[1].gp5

tabbing wasnt that hard with the correct tuning (thanks again to Alucard!). the song is a BEAST but soooooooo fun to play 

as always, let me know what you think. if theres any mistakes id like to fix em. enjoy!


----------



## AlucardXIX

I figured with the quality of your AAL tabs you would do something awesome like this  haha glad I could help!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

AlucardXIX said:


> I figured with the quality of your AAL tabs you would do something awesome like this  haha glad I could help!


 
thanks man, i really enjoy this kind of thing. good to know i dont suck


----------



## AlucardXIX

Needless to say, with you putting this out, I'll be doing a cover of this on youtube very shortly. Good to have some of these parts more accurate than how I was playing them originally.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

almost done learning it! when you get into it, it really isnt that hard as long as you keep the rhythms together. dude i LOVE this song


----------



## AlucardXIX

So what's next? haha Personally I'd love to learn Tiger, but I have no idea where to start with it. Definitely think it's in the normal drop Ab though.


----------



## nonumbershere

Lets get an Ow! My Feelings tab going! Or, if anybody wants to team up, meet me in the Haunted Shores tab thread and help me finalize Sentient Glow and even begin to think about When In Oslo (head explodes)


----------



## chrisbDTM

i need to learn this riff (racecar)



5:33


----------



## tranqx

chrisbDTM said:


> i need to learn this riff (racecar)
> 
> 
> 
> 5:33




Thats exactly how I learned that riff Chris, by watching the video; I can tab that part out if you want.

Edit: Nevermind, I went ahead and tabbed out the first part of it, didn't go into the second part (Chorus-ish part?) but I know it, just kinda pressed for time right now.


----------



## chrisbDTM

wow thanks!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

chrisbDTM said:


> i need to learn this riff (racecar)
> 
> 
> 
> 5:33





I learned that little ditty bulb does in the beginning. Although its my untrained ears rendition of it. I'm working on tabbing it out, but there's a couple of sketchy parts I'm sure are wrong. haha 

Anyone take a stab at the sort of clean melodic thing Jake is playing before the racecar riff? Or the "tech" riff?


----------



## ScottyB724

Just wanted to thank everyone for the tab work so far in this thread, and the great AAL tabs. It means a lot to people like me who couldn't tab something out if their lives depended on it. 
And of course I must request tabs for jetpacks, and ow my feelings.

thanks again


----------



## Abstract_Logic

So what is the progress on the Racecar tab? :]


----------



## AlucardXIX

Half decent cover of All New Materials with the solo tabbed out by Sean Stephensen(because I was too lazy to try and figure this one out =P )

I give it a 4/5, the intonation on this guitar seriously needs to be fixed, just noticing it off this video. Plus the dead frets are completely too annoying.
(side note: I think I failed pretty bad at the solo to be honest)


----------



## concertjunkie

AlucardXIX said:


> Half decent cover of All New Materials with the solo tabbed out by Sean Stephensen(because I was too lazy to try and figure this one out =P )
> 
> I give it a 4/5, the intonation on this guitar seriously needs to be fixed, just noticing it off this video. Plus the dead frets are completely too annoying.
> (side note: I think I failed pretty bad at the solo to be honest)




dont be hard on yourself bro, I thought that was a pretty damn good cover  good job! makes me want to go over this song now


----------



## Winspear

AlucardXIX said:


> Half decent cover of All New Materials with the solo tabbed out by Sean Stephensen(because I was too lazy to try and figure this one out =P )
> 
> I give it a 4/5, the intonation on this guitar seriously needs to be fixed, just noticing it off this video. Plus the dead frets are completely too annoying.
> (side note: I think I failed pretty bad at the solo to be honest)




Apart from the intonation, that was really good


----------



## AlucardXIX

Thanks guys. Definitely going to get this guitar set up soon. I love this thing.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Here's the little clean segment that Misha plays. Bulb ditty.gp5

The chords at the end I'm not quite sure are right. But I hope their close enough.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Here's the PDF.


----------



## manana

is there a totla mad on here? The one on ultimate guitar is not in the right tuning.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

manana said:


> is there a totla mad on here? The one on ultimate guitar is not in the right tuning.


 
as far as i can tell, yeah thats the correct tuning. i used the tab and crossreferenced it to bulbs vid, matches up perfectly.


----------



## AlucardXIX

The tabs for Totla Mad are definitely right. Nolly should tab out his solo on it =P


----------



## glassmoon0fo

im on a bit of a cover binge today =)



there's a few iffy spots, but overall i was happy with the take. and heres a quick one...



ive seen a few buttersnips covers but most people usually skip this part, and its my FAVORITE PART! also kinda dirty, but meh you cant win em all. hope you like!


----------



## omer442

can you guys reupload Fuf please ?


----------



## lobee

Bulb - Füf.gp5


----------



## glassmoon0fo

omer442 said:


> can you guys reupload Fuf please ?


 


the service is great here, no?


----------



## omer442

thank you


----------



## chrisbDTM

does anyone have a good letter experiment tab? the only one i have is on a 6 string. looking for a 7


----------



## AlucardXIX

I learned it off the 6 string one, there are only a few things that were changed (like the tuning) and the leads that were added.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

AlucardXIX said:


> I learned it off the 6 string one, there are only a few things that were changed (like the tuning) and the leads that were added.



what part of florida are you from?


----------



## AlucardXIX

RawrItsRaptor said:


> what part of florida are you from?



Tampa area. The lack of able musicians is astounding...


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

AlucardXIX said:


> Tampa area. The lack of able musicians is astounding...



I know. I live in Sarasota. I am 15 and I now absoulutely know one to work with. I moved from NY and there was so many musicians there I was baffled when I got here.


----------



## stblro

hey can someone please re-upload the unleash the pwnies tab?


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

stblro said:


> hey can someone please re-upload the unleash the pwnies tab?




Here you go UnleashThePwnies!.gp5


----------



## stblro

thanks so much man!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, heres a vid of "Frak the Gods". still needs some work but ill never get a perfect one on camera lol. and the updated tab should be up on UG.com in a few days. till then, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

stblro said:


> thanks so much man!!



No problem!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Does anyone know of any tabs for "Press Enter"?


----------



## concertjunkie

Does anyone have a tab of The Focus Hour, or simply know what tuning that song is played in, 7 or 6 strings?

Looking forward to seeing the Racecar tab come up, any day now


----------



## AlucardXIX

concertjunkie said:


> Does anyone have a tab of The Focus Hour, or simply know what tuning that song is played in, 7 or 6 strings?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Racecar tab come up, any day now



It's 8 string and I think Misha once said it's in E


----------



## PETERucci

wannabguitarist said:


> Does anyone know of any tabs for "Press Enter"?


That would be more than awesome!!


----------



## PETERucci

concertjunkie said:


> Does anyone have a tab of The Focus Hour, or simply know what tuning that song is played in, 7 or 6 strings?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Racecar tab come up, any day now


A very tiny bit of Racecar can be found here

Guitar Messenger Magazine | News, Interviews, Lessons, Gear, Reviews, Forum &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)


----------



## espec1000

Would anybody be interested in some Snuggles tabs? I have Uncle Bubbles figured out and there is a video of me playing it on youtube. I'm in the midst of finishing up Philistine (on guitar) and then I'll tab it out as well. Shinty-six will have to wait a bit!


----------



## rasse

espec1000 said:


> Would anybody be interested in some Snuggles tabs? I have Uncle Bubbles figured out and there is a video of me playing it on youtube. I'm in the midst of finishing up Philistine (on guitar) and then I'll tab it out as well. Shinty-six will have to wait a bit!



Oh you're that guy! I've been learning uncle bubbles from your video on youtube. It's a really good cover of the song and I think it's the only one on youtube? Also, you got that on a tab or just in your head?

And what's this Philistine? Haven't heard about it before


----------



## espec1000

Yup that's me! I think it's the only snuggles cover right now, but I could be wrong. I learned it by ear, so I don't have a tab. It shouldn't be that hard to make a tab for it though, the drums will probably take the longest. 

Philistine is another one of the snuggles songs on the myspace. It's the first track on their page and is definitely an awesome song! I was thinking of tabbing that one too.


----------



## concertjunkie

In a few days I will post up a partial guitar pro tab of racecar, combined from a racecar tabit tab and the masterclasses, as well as my transcription of the solo part right before loomis epicness

Hopefully this can help and maybe others can contribute to finish this mother once and for alL!


----------



## AlucardXIX

concertjunkie said:


> In a few days I will post up a partial guitar pro tab of racecar, combined from a racecar tabit tab and the masterclasses, as well as my transcription of the solo part right before loomis epicness
> 
> Hopefully this can help and maybe others can contribute to finish this mother once and for alL!



Sounds awesome dude, dying to learn that song! I'll do what I can do add to it/correct anything I think might need it!


----------



## tranqx

concertjunkie said:


> In a few days I will post up a partial guitar pro tab of racecar, combined from a racecar tabit tab and the masterclasses, as well as my transcription of the solo part right before loomis epicness
> 
> Hopefully this can help and maybe others can contribute to finish this mother once and for alL!



I've got quite a few bits figured out, I'll def. contribute.


----------



## concertjunkie

well i did my best to finish tabbing the intro and the part of racecar jake plays, havent gotten to the later sections, and im a little unsure of the misha masterclass 2, since it is tabbed out on 6 string CGCFAD, I will be happy to tab out if someone can clarify how I should approach it. . There may be slight off points, so any adjustments are appreciated!

Racecar.gp5


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey man, just my two cents but i hear the riff going more like this...

View attachment 15752


its a lot easier to play as well. the riff after this one is pretty much right, but i'd notate it in 4/4 instead of 5, and the palm muted sixteenth notes before the sliding part (i may have lost you in the details, but check it out and youll know what i mean ) are on the low Bb string. 

again, those are just what im going on from listening to the tune and watching the vid, i havnt jumped into this tab and probably wont any time soon. still i hope to contribute any way i can, and hope this helped. the rest of the tab looks promising


----------



## AlucardXIX

Actually, Glassmoon's take on that riff is much better. That's what I was hearing as well.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

couldnt have had better timing! just found this vid of misha playing his part



dont know if its been posted yet but dude its a huge help. i may end up doing a tab of this after all =)


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Hey can you guys tab the part at :45 of that?


----------



## concertjunkie

ty, i did think there was something missing from that part, but i can adjust it soon (or if anyone else wants too  )
I'll try to add other parts throughout the week, and ill try to tab that sliding part after :45, a damn catchy riff that is!


----------



## tranqx

I posted a picture of what you guys have tabbed out already like, 3 pages back haha


----------



## glassmoon0fo

well here's all i have so far...

Periphery - Racecar[1].gp5

i havnt done everything that bulb plays in the vid, but i figure this is a good jumping-off point for someone to tab it further.


----------



## concertjunkie

sweet job on that glassmoon!

Havent had time to do any more on that song, although my friend just came over last night and said he was starting to tab out the loomis solo, and goddamn im pretty excited to work with him to get that figured out!

Just an FYI and maybe you guys can throw suggestions my way, but I'm going out to Louisville KY for Thrash and Burn and I will be getting a lesson from Jake from Periphery as well as Lee from BOO!!! So any questions you want me to ask, regarding songs/tabs or anything? I'll keep checking on here and write it out so I can get responses, and I'm sure I'll find and hang out with the rest of the guys at the show


----------



## HyperShade

B Equals D pretty please someone.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Because I'm far too lazy to work out the rhythms in GP, here are text tabs of the solos to "The Walk" and "Letter Experiment"

Some notes might be missing or wrong, but this is how I play them. 

View attachment Periphery - Letter Experiment Solo.txt


View attachment Periphery - The Walk Solo.txt


Also, here's my addition to Glassmoon's Racecar tab. it's the next part of the song, at least a little of it. I doubt it's correct but it sounds pretty close.

Periphery - Racecar[2].gp5


----------



## Eptaceros

glassmoon, excellent job on the Racecar tab so far. I hope the rest of it goes well cause that's one of my favorite songs ever lol.


----------



## DanielBTBAM

Ok based on AlucardXIX's text tab for the solo from "The Walk" I put it into the guitar pro file for it. Here it is:

periphery_-_the_walk.gp5

If I made any mistakes please feel free to tweak it and put up a new one.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Only thing I would suggest is dropping the tuning down a half step! Since that's how the album version is...Otherwise, awesome dude! Thanks!


----------



## DanielBTBAM

Yeah I noticed it sounded a bit off lol. Alright I did that 
I got the tab from ultimate-guitar, I'm not sure who tabbed it tho.
There's a huge storm here and I'm tryin to upload the tab with the new tuning but my power keeps going out lol. Here it is:

http://www.mediafire.com/?5k5u0ymnimnzhgz


----------



## AlucardXIX

Yea Jake Veredika tabbed that out years ago when he was still singing for Misha. The original version of The Walk was in drop A.

Also, that's still in A =P


----------



## DanielBTBAM

Yeah I'm havin trouble uploading it again lol.
For me it keeps saying "invalid or deleted file" but I'm using the link to the file I just uploaded.. I'll try to fix it.


----------



## DanielBTBAM

There we go, it should work now


----------



## davemeistro

I tabbed out the small bit from around 7:30-8:00 in Racecar, based off of what I heard in this video.



I'm pretty sure the riff that follows is the same as the first half, except with distortion and not arpeggiated, but I haven't checked yet. Let me know if I screwed up somewhere (I'm sure I did). I didn't put in the seventh string because I didn't think it was used for this section.



Code:


Track 1
       E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
D#||---------------0--------|-----------------0-----|--------------0--------|
A#||------------0-----0-----|--------------1-----1--|-----------0-----0-----|
F#||*--------8-----------8--|-----------0-----------|--------7-----------7--|
C#||*-----6-----------------|--------3--------------|-----5-----------------|
G#||---4--------------------|-----3-----------------|--3--------------------|
C#||------------------------|--3--------------------|-----------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E   3x   E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------0---------||------------------------|-----------------------|
-----------------0------||---------------3-----3--|--------------4--------|
-----------2--------2--*||*-----------0-----0-----|--------3--------3-----|
--------6--------------*||*--------3--------------|-----4-----4--------4--|
-----4------------------||------1-----------------|--2--------------------|
--4---------------------||---1--------------------|-----------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------0--------|--------------0--------|-----------------------|
-----------------0-----|-----------3-----3-----|--------------3--------|
-----------2--------2--|--------5-----------5--|-----------0-----0-----|
--------6--------------|-----3-----------------|--------4-----------4--|
-----4-----------------|--1--------------------|-----2-----------------|
--4--------------------|-----------------------|--2--------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E   2x
--------------0--------|--------------0--------|--------------0---------||
-----------0-----0-----|-----------------0-----|-----------3-----3------||
--------7-----------7--|-----------2--------2--|--------6-----------6--*||
-----5-----------------|--------6--------------|-----4-----------------*||
--3--------------------|-----4-----------------|--2---------------------||
-----------------------|--4--------------------|------------------------|


----------



## DanielBTBAM

Here is the last melodic riff near the end of "Ow My Feelings"
I've played this along with the album version a bunch of times so I'm sure it's at least 90% accurate. Some of the slides I do might just be my own flare or what I perceived as how Misha does it in the song, but the notes are correct as far as I can tell.

Ow My Feelings.gp5


----------



## Winspear

DanielBTBAM said:


> Here is the last melodic riff near the end of "Ow My Feelings"
> I've played this along with the album version a bunch of times so I'm sure it's at least 90% accurate. Some of the slides I do might just be my own flare or what I perceived as how Misha does it in the song, but the notes are correct as far as I can tell.
> 
> Ow My Feelings.gp5



Seems perfectly accurate as far as I can tell. 
However its best tabbed in 4/4 at 100bpm like this;


----------



## DanielBTBAM

EtherealEntity said:


> Seems perfectly accurate as far as I can tell.
> However its best tabbed in 4/4 at 100bpm like this;



Thanks for cleaning it up 
I knew the time signature and bpm could use some fixing lol.


----------



## concertjunkie

just thought I'd let you guys know, me and my friend Nick of the band Sinith Hall are almost done tabbing out the Loomis solo in racecar, down to the last 6 seconds of it! (the dimished tapping part then the upward sequencing), I still have to put in the timings for it all, but note wise we are nearly done with it. Once I get that done I'll tab out the rhythm section that goes under it so that will help with timing. I'll post it when it is all done


----------



## AlucardXIX

Awesome! I was hoping someone would tackle that solo!


----------



## ROAR

Jake told me there planning on doing a Tab Book that's gonna
come out later this year and Nolly's apparently working on it..?


----------



## DanielBTBAM

A tab book would be amazing! And can't wait to see that Jeff Loomis solo done


----------



## concertjunkie

Misha and Jake both told me the same thing when I saw them on Thrash and Burn. Misha mentioned he would learn that Loomis solo if its tabbed out


----------



## DanielBTBAM

concertjunkie said:


> Misha and Jake both told me the same thing when I saw them on Thrash and Burn. Misha mentioned he would learn that Loomis solo if its tabbed out



And that means Racecar live! Possibly...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ROARitsBrennan said:


> Jake told me there planning on doing a Tab Book that's gonna
> come out later this year and Nolly's apparently working on it..?


 
ive been meaning to ask someone: what do you think are the odds of tosin letting me help in making a tab book? and if that's even an option, how do i go about asking about it?


----------



## DanielBTBAM

glassmoon0fo said:


> ive been meaning to ask someone: what do you think are the odds of tosin letting me help in making a tab book? and if that's even an option, how do i go about asking about it?



Not sure on the odds...but a way to ask about it would be either facebook or talk to him at an Animals as Leaders show.


----------



## concertjunkie

DanielBTBAM said:


> And that means Racecar live! Possibly...



I asked about this, since racecar is my personal favorite, and it will be played in its entirety live soon, maybe on a headliner


----------



## Guamskyy

BUMP.

So any progress on the racecar tab?


----------



## Junnage

I've completed a whole Insomnia tab minus drum parts. Anyone that's really good want to help me?


----------



## nonumbershere

Junnage said:


> I've completed a whole Insomnia tab minus drum parts. Anyone that's really good want to help me?



send it to me, i can work out some of the drums. I've tabbed out most of the HS drums, i'll try this one too.


----------



## ATI

Junnage said:


> I've completed a whole Insomnia tab minus drum parts. Anyone that's really good want to help me?


Send it my way and i'll give it a shot


----------



## Eptaceros

glassmoon0fo said:


> ive been meaning to ask someone: what do you think are the odds of tosin letting me help in making a tab book? and if that's even an option, how do i go about asking about it?



Thing is, I know that Nolly and Misha are good friends, despite being on different continents. They've jammed together and stuff, so it would be an entirely different situation between you and Tosin. I think the best way to tackle the situation is to talk to him about it in person. Obviously, if that's not an option, the next best thing is the internet.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Eptaceros said:


> Thing is, I know that Nolly and Misha are good friends, despite being on different continents. They've jammed together and stuff, so it would be an entirely different situation between you and Tosin. I think the best way to tackle the situation is to talk to him about it in person. Obviously, if that's not an option, the next best thing is the internet.


 

I think the best to tackle the situation is to tackle Tosin and force him to let you do it! Haha! 

-Eric


----------



## Junnage

nonumbershere said:


> send it to me, i can work out some of the drums. I've tabbed out most of the HS drums, i'll try this one too.





ATI said:


> Send it my way and i'll give it a shot



Haha shoot me a PM with your e-mails and I'll send you guys what I have. First one done gets drum credits and the other gets a very special thanks!


----------



## the-emerson

Has anyone ever attempted Luck as a Constant? I am prety useless at tabbing so if some can work out the tuning I will give it a go


----------



## DanielBTBAM

How's Racecar and Insomnia coming?


----------



## teamhonda15

Anyone got a full correct tab of breeze yet?


----------



## Junnage

DanielBTBAM said:


> How's Racecar and Insomnia coming?


Waiting for one of those two drum tabbers to finish. Everything else is done.

The only reason I'd wait after is to let Misha look over the Insomnia tab


----------



## Eptaceros

Junnage said:


> Waiting for one of those two drum tabbers to finish. Everything else is done.
> 
> The only reason I'd wait after is to let Misha look over the Insomnia tab



would it be too much to ask for you to post what you have already? i'm dying to play some of the parts in racecar and i just don't have time to learn by ear because of full time work.


----------



## DanielBTBAM

I'm cool with waiting till it's done


----------



## Psychobuddy

Hey does anyone have a version of All New Materials with the solo, I've looked through the thread and haven't found one.

Also I'd rather wait to have a fully polished version of Racecar and Insomnia.

Thanks for all the hard work guys.


----------



## splinter8451

The All New Material's tabs I have were made before the album version came out so they are all missing the solo. 

I am eagerly awaiting this full Racecar tab!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Pretty sure SeanStephensen posted the solo to All New Materials...


----------



## splinter8451

The version I have is Fred's from a long time ago  I haven't been keeping up with this thread I've probably missed some good stuff.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

the-emerson said:


> Has anyone ever attempted Luck as a Constant? I am prety useless at tabbing so if some can work out the tuning I will give it a go


 
Pretty sure it's Drop C. PLEASE farrukin' tab this song, it's one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Alucard didn't you do a cover of All New materials with the solo?

I have the old version as well. 

And now back to Alucard if you could point me in the direction of the post you are talking about that would be....uhm...well...I'd like that.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Actually, search youtube and find SeanStephensen's video of the solo! I'm pretty sure he posted the tab there!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Okay thank I'll try that now.

EDIT: Found the solo, it's on seanstephensen's video for the solo, thanks much to him and to Alucard for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Eptaceros

DanielBTBAM said:


> I'm cool with waiting till it's done





Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Also I'd rather wait to have a fully polished version of Racecar and Insomnia.



so you guys are cool with not hearing any new necrophagist material? Not even a 30 second clip of a song?

I don't see the problem with him showing us the guitar parts by themselves, seeing as how all you have to do is _not_ click the link.


----------



## Junnage

Maybe I'll just try to tab all of All New Materials for all of you djentlemen. I mean, we've basically got the solo (usually the hardest part to figure out aside from figuring out who plays what), so perhaps I'll get to it!


----------



## splinter8451

All you have to do it add the solo to Fred Baty's tab  No need to make a new one bro.


----------



## Junnage

splinter8451 said:


> All you have to do it add the solo to Fred Baty's tab  No need to make a new one bro.


Working link please?


----------



## splinter8451

Here ya go.


----------



## Junnage

The parts are almost 100% accurate. He forgot Alex! No solo, no bass, no drums and he switched around Misha and Jake's part in the beginning. 

 I gots some work to do.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^I was going to do this yesterday, but if you want too please be my guest.


----------



## MatReeves

Hey guys I noticed you guys were looking for a Insomnia tab...i have one here though i didnt make it so i cant take any credit 

Periphery - Insomnia.gp4


----------



## Psychobuddy

Eptaceros said:


> so you guys are cool with not hearing any new necrophagist material? Not even a 30 second clip of a song?
> 
> I don't see the problem with him showing us the guitar parts by themselves, seeing as how all you have to do is _not_ click the link.



I see where your coming from, but personally if I'm going to look at a tab I like to have everything...it helps me understand what's actually happening in the song. I wouldn't be content with just the guitars, but that's just me and if you can convince them to post the tabs with just just guitar go ahead.


----------



## Junnage

MatReeves said:


> Hey guys I noticed you guys were looking for a Insomnia tab...i have one here though i didnt make it so i cant take any credit
> 
> Periphery - Insomnia.gp4


It's incomplete (song length-wise), missing some layers here and there and no bass!

Also, no third guitar that's playing constantly. Missing some parts with regards to the solo licks in the second chorus section.

Although the drum track sounds right to me, but I don't have a lot of experience with that. Can someone evaluate how accurate they are (or just flat out fix them up, although I'll obviously need drums for the ending part)?


----------



## Eptaceros

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> I see where your coming from, but personally if I'm going to look at a tab I like to have everything...it helps me understand what's actually happening in the song. I wouldn't be content with just the guitars, but that's just me and if you can convince them to post the tabs with just just guitar go ahead.



I mean, yeah it's always much better having the full tab. But as I've said before, I'm working full time right now. I do not have any time to learn songs by ear as that requires hours of listening to the same thing over and over. I've been dying to learn Racecar on guitar for years already and this dude says he has the guitars finished. It's not like the tab isn't gonna be released, cause that is after all, his intention in the end. If he puts out the guitar parts, that'll satisfy people like me and possibly excite those that weren't looking for a Racecar tab in the first place. To those that have a "problem" with seeing a tab with just guitars, they just....don't have to click it. Besides, if we were talking powertabs here, just guitars would basically already be complete hahah


----------



## Psychobuddy

When you put it like that it makes a lot of sense to just put the guitar parts out and then finish everything else. 

Don't get me wrong I want the tabs just as much as anyone else I'm just like to have everything, so I can analyze every part and make my own playing and songwriting better.


----------



## Junnage

Eptaceros said:


> I mean, yeah it's always much better having the full tab. But as I've said before, I'm working full time right now. I do not have any time to learn songs by ear as that requires hours of listening to the same thing over and over. I've been dying to learn Racecar on guitar for years already and this dude says he has the guitars finished. It's not like the tab isn't gonna be released, cause that is after all, his intention in the end. If he puts out the guitar parts, that'll satisfy people like me and possibly excite those that weren't looking for a Racecar tab in the first place. To those that have a "problem" with seeing a tab with just guitars, they just....don't have to click it. Besides, if we were talking powertabs here, just guitars would basically already be complete hahah


I hope you didn't misunderstand what I said. I completed the INSOMNIA guitars. I haven't worked on Racecar, although after I finish complete tabbing all the 6 string Insomnia songs, that would be my next project (although it'd be very nice to have a 7 string to do it).


----------



## Psychobuddy

I misunderstood. Oh well, still looking forward to everything.


----------



## splinter8451

Dammit I thought you meant Racecar was almost done too. Lame. I already know most of Insomnia from the old incomplete tabs. 

Hopefully Periphery just gets a tab book out sometime this fall.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^ It'd be nice if they got the book out, Nolly's supposed to be doing it right?


----------



## splinter8451

I suppose  I dunno if it is even being worked on.


----------



## Eptaceros

Junnage said:


> I hope you didn't misunderstand what I said. I completed the INSOMNIA guitars.



Well, that would be interesting to see, too!


----------



## AlucardXIX

I straight up asked Misha on Thrash and Burn, he confirmed that Nolly is working on the tab book. The current progress on it is, however, unknown to me!


----------



## Junnage

AlucardXIX said:


> I straight up asked Misha on Thrash and Burn, he confirmed that Nolly is working on the tab book. The current progress on it is, however, unknown to me!


Definitely can't wait to see that!

Hopefully I'll be able to finish a couple of tabs before that goes up and check for accuracy!


----------



## Manchabass

i trying to find press enter bass tabs but its like impossible haha, can anyone help!?!?


----------



## Jay Jay

Yeah, Nolly is making the tab book. He posted on Facebook that he was tabbing Racecar at one point (months ago now), so I asked him if he could send it to me, and he said that he was making a tab book of it that would be available at some point. So yeah, tab book is confirmed.


----------



## manana

nolly is awesome for doing that.


----------



## concertjunkie

does anyone have the tab or know how to play the quick tapping lick that is done right after the solo in Icarus Lives?


----------



## Junnage

concertjunkie said:


> does anyone have the tab or know how to play the quick tapping lick that is done right after the solo in Icarus Lives?


Yeah, I don't know how to tab on here, so I'll attach it in a guitar pro in a couple seconds.

Tapping Section of Solo.gp5

Voila. Even put my first attempt at vocals in there.

Edit: The vocal harmony part (in ghost notes), upon another listen, sounds like it should be E for the first 6 notes and a B for the other 4 notes


----------



## concertjunkie

Junnage said:


> Yeah, I don't know how to tab on here, so I'll attach it in a guitar pro in a couple seconds.
> 
> Tapping Section of Solo.gp5
> 
> Voila. Even put my first attempt at vocals in there.
> 
> Edit: The vocal harmony part (in ghost notes), upon another listen, sounds like it should be E for the first 6 notes and a B for the other 4 notes



that's great! thank you very much


----------



## beefshoes

Does anyone have a tab to Letter Experiment?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Jetpacks was yes! -tab would be appreciated.

And waiting for that Racecar to arrive too ^^


----------



## concertjunkie

sorry it has been dead with no progress on racecar, im getting with my buddy this week to hopefully finish tabbing out the last 6 seconds of the loomis solo, then the fun begins of figuring out the timing. I'm wanting to get this one done too, feel free to add more to it, even if its parts later in the song! we'll piece it up and finish this epic f*cker


----------



## Junnage

Still need the drum parts for Insomnia. The guys that were going to do seemed to have stopped, as neither have contacted me in some time or replied to an e-mail I sent them.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I started working on Insomnias drum parts. It shouldn't take longer than two days.

E: Can i have the tab you have made so far Junnage?

E2: No need anymore. I got the tab ready in ummm 5 hours? (maybe 1h of work) :] Where do i send this? I can do the nice ghost notes there and there if you want to, but it's ready now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok, here it is. It's open for use, though it has many flaws that I'm going to fix soon. Just remember to add my name to credits if you decide to use it. 

Updated version of 'Insomnia Drum'

Also made a gp4 file for those that doesn't have guitar pro 5.2 It lacks few parts that has layers, 'cause GP4 doesn't have layers.

E: Got out from school and now going to start to fix the main flaws of the tab. There were more than i expected.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Bump

Oh, and i wrote the last part to be triplets in 4/4 even though i think that Bulb slowed the tempo down and wrote the riff to be 3/4 (or 6/4).

E: And that Icarus Lives tapping lick is wrong... It is one note too long, don't know about the notes though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

This is my fourth post in a row, but i've been doing stuff so i think it's ok.

I made Totla Mad rhythm guitar in the mean time waiting for your (Mostly Junnages) respond. I'll start dealing with drums and bass soon. Here is (a little bit flawed) the 'guitar only' version for now.

Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5

Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5 <- Updated version. Has rhythm guitar and unfinished drums. (Though i'm not sure if the guitar is fully correct)

Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5 <- The newest version of the tab. Has now both rhythm guitars and the lead at the beginning. No solos made up. (And I'm not sure if I'm going to, after all I'm a drummer...) Also bass added.

Ps. Am i doing this for nothing?


----------



## splinter8451

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Am i doing this for nothing?



No.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

splinter8451 said:


> No.


 
Well can i have a 'thank you' then? 

Well what the heck. Just tell me what song to tab from the album and i'll do it.

Maybe tabbing Jetpacks was yes! next weekend... or something buttery...


----------



## splinter8451

I want a finished Racecar tab... 

But if you don't have a 7 string then do Jetpacks. 

And thank you


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That's more like it. ^^

First of all, the dude that is chatting most of the times with ya is a drummer. My bro owns a sevenstring guitar, but Racecar is something too long for me now. Sorry.

And i think it's almost done by Junnage? or Nolly? so You'll be seeing it soon enough.


----------



## splinter8451

How bout doing Ow My Feelings? Or Eureka?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well Ow My Feelings and Eureka...... I don't really like them so much subjectivily, but I can give 'em a try after Jetpacks... and maybe something like buttersnips, whitch is an easy one due to Jake's wonderful video cover. 

By the way. Have any opinions or something to fix from Totla Mad? What about Insomnia? 

I sen't it to Junnage (Insomnia Drum.gp5) and am now waiting for the full tab!

Ps. Jetpacks shouldn't take too long as it is not very complex. Just gimme your favs and I'll start listening to them @ school. ^^ (Periphery is really hard to figure out even after fucking minimum of 200 times listening to the album)


----------



## ScottyB724

Jetpacks and/or Ow My Feelings would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the good work


----------



## splinter8451

I have a GP tab Nolly made for the first half of Buttersnips, Im not sure if anyone has added to it lately, it's just the guitar. 

I'll check out your Totla tab later and give some feedback.


----------



## sgswimmer

ScottyB724 said:


> Jetpacks and/or Ow My Feelings would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the good work


 +1


----------



## sgswimmer

Kurkkuviipale said:


> (Periphery is really hard to figure out even after fucking minimum of 200 times listening to the album)


 
YES


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok Jetpacks are yes today so that'll be it. I'll get to it tomorrow.

Stay in your pants and you can also go repping my comment where i posted Totla Mad. I put a good amount of effort on that tab.

Thanks.

Ps. Can Bulb check out GP tabs? I'd love to hear his comment about major flaws on my tab. Oh, and I didn't make the full tab my self. I took few lead parts from a tab found @ Ultimate-Guitar.com


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

splinter8451 said:


> I have a GP tab Nolly made for the first half of Buttersnips, Im not sure if anyone has added to it lately, it's just the guitar.
> 
> I'll check out your Totla tab later and give some feedback.


 
Oh yea i found the Buttersnips one too. I just came to a conclusion that Buttersnips is way too hard to tab out for a drummer. 

I'll let Nolly do that...


----------



## InCasinoOut

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Oh yea i found the Buttersnips one too. I just came to a conclusion that Buttersnips is way too hard to tab out for a drummer.
> 
> I'll let Nolly do that...



Well, I already tabbed Buttersnips in its entirety, for all instruments. Some parts are iffy because well, tabbing Periphery is fucking hard by ear, but I did use Nolly's tab too. It's on TabIt by the way, so if anyone has both Tabit and GP and would like to transfer my tab to GuitarPro, that would be awesome!

tabit link:
Log In

and here's the MIDI file of it, if you just want to hear what it sounds like. It's really a bit of a mix between the original recording and the album version.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well that's great! :O

Too bad i don't own Tabit (is it free?) and am not really sure if I'm willing to copy every note by hand. (Is it necessary, or is it able to use Ctrl + C?)


----------



## Eptaceros

I remember seeing Misha say that Nolly's tab of Buttersnips is correct except for the tapping part with power chords (which InCasinoOut nailed on tabit)



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Too bad i don't own Tabit (is it free?) and am not really sure if I'm willing to copy every note by hand. (Is it necessary, or is it able to use Ctrl + C?)



Nah, tabit and guitarpro are two completely different programs, simply copy + paste would not work.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yeah, that's what i thought.

Anyways, our bassist did a lot of good work and started off the Jetpacks tab. It should be online in a week.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well that's great! :O
> 
> Too bad i don't own Tabit (is it free?) and am not really sure if I'm willing to copy every note by hand. (Is it necessary, or is it able to use Ctrl + C?)



You can Import the file into guitar pro, via midi import. Thats what I did with the Tabit file. 

You'll have to go back and reposition the notes in the proper place, which is time consuming. If you get nolly's tab you can reference the not structure from that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Hiya there.

I had a little extra time so I tabbed the Jetpacks for all you guise!

Paste.fi - Jetpacks Was Yes!(1).gp5

It should be 99% correct. Few flaws @ drums and the growling part after ambient/clean bridge may not be correct 100%.

Hope it helps.

-Joel


----------



## KoenDercksen

OMNOM thanks dude!


----------



## iddqd

Awesome, thanks Kurkkuviipale!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

No problem. We did a bass cover of Jetpacks with my bassist so be sure to be in line when I upload it!

-Joel


----------



## AlucardXIX

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Hiya there.
> 
> I had a little extra time so I tabbed the Jetpacks for all you guise!
> 
> Paste.fi - Jetpacks Was Yes!(1).gp5
> 
> It should be 99% correct. Few flaws @ drums and the growling part after ambient/clean bridge may not be correct 100%.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> -Joel



Epic! Nice job!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

So, I think i managed to identify all the flaws in the Jetpacks tab @ school today. Might take some time to fix, but I'll get to it as soon as possible.

Also, check out our bassist's cover of the song. It's awsome: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/129435-jetpacks-was-yes-bass-cover.html :]


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

O' hai again.

So I fixed the major flaws to Jetpacks tab. It should be pretty much legit now. I also added vocals and some random shit.

Paste.fi - Jetpacks Was Yes!(2).gp5


----------



## AlucardXIX

Thanks Nolly!


----------



## Guamskyy

AlucardXIX said:


> Thanks Nolly!




Dammit Alucard, TABDATSHIT!


----------



## AlucardXIX

It's so easy to figure out from my vid though! haha

I do know Kwonnie is tabbing it out from my vid.


----------



## Static

Im sorry if its been asked quite a few times already but are there any updates on the racecar tabs yet?


----------



## deviloogy

Thanks to Kurkkuviipale.
Used his tab for Jetpacks Was Yes!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

deviloogy said:


> Thanks to Kurkkuviipale.
> Used his tab for Jetpacks Was Yes!




Awesome dude. Our bassist also did a cover for Jetpacks, in case you didn't check it out yet. 



And to Static: I believe there's none yet. I'm pretty sure Nolly's working on it, but you never know!


----------



## metulkult

Can I please get a tab for Letter Experiment? I've been looking for it everywhere


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm afraid that It's gonna be a long search... Anyway I'm interested of doing one next week, just want to know if my work is needed.


----------



## metulkult

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm afraid that It's gonna be a long search... Anyway I'm interested of doing one next week, just want to know if my work is needed.



Definitely. I, and many people, would love to have a Letter Experiment tab.


----------



## tranqx

Letter Experiment, along with a tab of Jetpacks before the guy made it on GP is here
Tablature Area


----------



## AlucardXIX

Looks like someone used/modified my tab for the solo in Letter Experiment!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Too bad those are Tabit.  Is the Letter Experiment tab legit? If it has flaws, or lacks drums, I'm still up to making it.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Too bad those are Tabit.  Is the Letter Experiment tab legit? If it has flaws, or lacks drums, I'm still up to making it.



It's pretty much dead on.


----------



## sevenstringgod

Does anyone have a tab for all new materials that includes the solo?


----------



## SDM305

Does anyone have the Farout tab


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

sevenstringgod said:


> Does anyone have a tab for all new materials that includes the solo?



I have, but it's not my tab (It's Junnage's) and I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to send it, because it's not published yet.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Is there a complete buttersnips/Insomnia tab somewhere?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Insomnia is almost done. Junnage said that he's gonna correct some spots in it and post it as soon as he gets them good!

I don't know if there's complete buttersnips tab yet.


----------



## Poho

i'm thinking about tackling Captain On in the near future. but i require motivation. anyone else want to learn that one?


----------



## KoenDercksen

Stoked for the Insomnia tab 

Buttersnips would be nice as well but it's a lot harder.
/edit

I BRING YOU MOTIVATION! I want to learn it


----------



## InAbsentia_

Anyone have tabs to Breeze or I lost my lunch in my pants/This sentence is false?


----------



## theclap

the tabit letter experiment is missing the measure before the tapping part;; of course the one part i couldn't figure out on my own


----------



## AlucardXIX

Poho said:


> i'm thinking about tackling Captain On in the near future. but i require motivation. anyone else want to learn that one?



I can tell you right now, the lowest note is, I believe, an F#. Not sure if it's played on 8 string or not, but I'm sure I could get Misha to spill the beans


----------



## forte174

AlucardXIX said:


> Tampa area. The lack of able musicians is astounding...



Hey, I live in the Tampa area and I take offence to that!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Prove me wrong ;D


----------



## tranqx

AlucardXIX said:


> I can tell you right now, the lowest note is, I believe, an F#. Not sure if it's played on 8 string or not, but I'm sure I could get Misha to spill the beans



I worked this out last week and I believe its in G# man. The verse is all on the open and second frets.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

tranqx said:


> I worked this out last week and I believe its in G# man. The verse is all on the open and second frets.



Agree.

Poho: I can offer my helping hand for the Captin On drum tracks!


----------



## AlucardXIX

tranqx said:


> I worked this out last week and I believe its in G# man. The verse is all on the open and second frets.



Check around 45 seconds...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AlucardXIX said:


> Check around 45 seconds...



Ooooo.... It seems you were right. Would have been a mess if the tab was made to 45 seconds with wrong tuning, lol...


----------



## AlucardXIX

Well, you gotta listen for the little things when you tab  

I asked Nolly and he said it was recorded on 7 string, so maybe he just did some tuning experiments?


----------



## tranqx

It's in G# man, that part at 45 seconds is 7th fret, you can tell its not a low F# because when it starts the chorus again I believe it starts on the second fret, and you can tell the not before it is higher pitched.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Dude, pitch match it to the lower note. Get an 8 string or a bass and play the F# at the same time. It's the same pitch.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well maybe *YOU* can't tell it's not a low F#, but I sure can: It's a low F#


----------



## Junnage

^ AlucardXIX and Joel know what's up.

Joel, soon I'll be sending you another copy of All New Materials combining some of the corrections you made with the tab that I wrote. After a lot of listening, you were right it's 4/4 not 7/8.

I'll also be sending you Insomnia soon after I figure out Alex's part on the clean section and fix Jake's part a little bit. The older instrumental Insomnia is hopefully helpful with that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Okkkkay, good to hear I finally got my opinion through about the time sig thingy... ("Knew it...")

Be sure to send Insomnia me before it goes public - I'll be correcting a bit of the drums to it.


----------



## k508

Has anyone made any progress on the 'Breeze' tab? Even if there's something that I can start with it will help me do the rest =)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm pretty sure there ain't one... Not to my knowledge. Maybe Tabit dudes here know?


----------



## splinter8451

Nolly and I worked out some bits and pieces of Breeze a while ago Ill see if I can find the tabs.

EDIT: All I can find is this very rough tab  it gets you started though most of the song is built off these chords. Nolly should have a picture uploaded somewhere in this thread for the beginning tapping part of the solo.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I put Nolly's tab of the tapping part for the Breeze solo into powertab a while ago


----------



## tranqx

Talked to Misha, there is a low F# but the tuning is indeed in G#. He said he would just pitchshift the note if he played it live, so I'm sure thats what they did.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Okay, so you were right and I was right . So how are you gonna deal with that in the tab? I suggest you to make a separate track for just that part that has a low F# on the lowest string and just note it somewhere.


----------



## tranqx

Yeah that'd probably be the easiest way to go about it. I know if I were to tab it I'd get mad at only having guitars and then I'd want to do drums haha  Large undertaking considering I work all the time now and am going to school and haven't even really been able to play more than 30 minutes of guitar a day


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well I can do drums. : )


----------



## KoenDercksen

Stoked for All New Materials and Insomnia! I could help you guys with guitar a bit if you wanted


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Junnage wont even send the Insomnia to me so I bet he wont send it to you either, lol.


----------



## Junnage

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Junnage wont even send the Insomnia to me so I bet he wont send it to you either, lol.


Sorry about that. I finished the guitars for both parts, I'm just trying to tighten up some of the parts to make sure they're 100% correct. Joel, would your band's bassist mind tabbing the bass for All New Materials? I'm just a tad bit too lazy to do it right now.

Plus fantastic job on Jetpacks was Yes!, but I would make a couple of corrections to some of the fingering for the solo part. Some parts could be tabbed more logically in a couple places.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Junnage said:


> Sorry about that. I finished the guitars for both parts, I'm just trying to tighten up some of the parts to make sure they're 100% correct. Joel, would your band's bassist mind tabbing the bass for All New Materials? I'm just a tad bit too lazy to do it right now.
> 
> Plus fantastic job on Jetpacks was Yes!, but I would make a couple of corrections to some of the fingering for the solo part. Some parts could be tabbed more logically in a couple places.



Okay. I can try to figure the bass myself some time soon. I have a good and a fast way for that...

The solo is not made by me. So remember to keep the credits in the info tab (if they are there) and be my guest in changing it!

Still waiting for the Insomnia with passion! (Is "passion" the right word in this case? )


----------



## splinter8451

If I were working on the Captain On tab I would just do the F# an octave higher and write above it "* F# pitch shifted an octave lower" rather then making a whole new track just for a few notes.


----------



## brick

AlucardXIX said:


> It's so easy to figure out from my vid though! haha
> 
> I do know Kwonnie is tabbing it out from my vid.


 about how much longer untill it's completed?


----------



## Xanithon

+1 for Buttersnips! I'm close to learning it from Jake's Video anyway, but tabs would make things hella lot easier.

Also, some parts are covered in the Misha masterclass shit thing.


----------



## KoenDercksen

How's Insomnia and Buttersnips going


----------



## metalfreak85

Yeah, I've had some older versions of Insomnia, but some of it seems odd, maybe its just the way it was transcribed.


----------



## Auning

First post.

I'm working on a Tiger tab now, I know I won't be able to get the drums or bass though, the guitar is complicated enough.


----------



## AlucardXIX

WOOOO Nice dude. I thought about trying to work that one out, but I hate writing other people's stuff in Guitar Pro xD


----------



## KoenDercksen

........Guys?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Auning said:


> First post.
> 
> I'm working on a Tiger tab now, I know I won't be able to get the drums or bass though, the guitar is complicated enough.



Send me the guitar tab and I could try to work the drums out for you.

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## clems6belio

Hey guys, I don't know if this tab has ever been shared, but I'm tabbing Racecar 

I tabbed the first 13minutes, (all parts, and with Loomis' solo ^^)

If you are interressed, tell me, I'll shared it by free soon because I'm not actually in my home


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whoa, dude people have been asking for Racecar tab for ages.

Have you tab'd all the instruments or just the guitar?

(ps. you've gotta get home soon because i want to see the tab!!!)


----------



## Psychobuddy

Yeah man go home NOW! 

A Racecar tab would be insane...


----------



## KoenDercksen

Holy shit props if the Racecar tab is good :O


----------



## splinter8451

I can't get excited about the Racecar tab cause Im at home with just my 6 string for the weekend XD 

My 7's are at my apartment at college. Dammit. 

Definitely put it up though man I wanna see


----------



## KoenDercksen

I don't even have a 7 but I wanna see the tab anyways


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, and BTW, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Static

This wait is agonizing ><


----------



## Winspear

Racecar nowwwww


----------



## KoenDercksen

The wait for all these tabs is agonizing, Racecar is the least of my problems 

COME ON BUTTERSNIPS AND INSOMNIA


----------



## clems6belio

lol guys.
I promess i'll shared it when i'll come back home 
BTW i'm French, so excuse me for my mistakes, my English is poor >.< 

I tabbed all parts yeah. I arranged few moments because it was too difficult too heard and analyse.
Mainly because the Periphery's Djentlemens sometimes change their tuning in drop C, and I keep it in A#
So sorry for this mistakes, this tab may be corrected by the sevenstring.org community 

I'm basically drummer, so drum parts should be good. ^^
I think I might share it during this week


----------



## AlucardXIX

clems6belio said:


> lol guys.
> I promess i'll shared it when i'll come back home
> BTW i'm French, so excuse me for my mistakes, my English is poor >.<
> 
> I tabbed all parts yeah. I arranged few moments because it was too difficult too heard and analyse.
> Mainly because the Periphery's Djentlemens sometimes change their tuning in drop C, and I keep it in A#
> So sorry for this mistakes, this tab may be corrected by the sevenstring.org community
> 
> I'm basically drummer, so drum parts should be good. ^^
> I think I might share it during this week



Racecar is in Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb tuning. Adjust it! Please!


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah sorry.
It's a standard seven string tuning tuned down 1/2 step.
And in France, Bb = A#


----------



## clems6belio

Okay guys, i put the tab here : Free - Envoyez vos documents

password : djent


----------



## iddqd

clems6belio said:


> Okay guys, i put the tab here : Free - Envoyez vos documents
> 
> password : djent



You sir, totally made my week. Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Static

@ *clems6belio : *dude!!!!!!!! thank you!! your awesome! although the tuning should be slightly different... and i hear some parts which sound kinda weird here and there , but still, thank you man!


----------



## clems6belio

^^

Correct it if you want 

I'll finish it soon


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's good, but I see really many mistakes there. Gotta check it out when I have more time! Thank you anyway, and again, welcome to the forums! You deserve it.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Nolly showed me how the intro goes, and I hate to tell you it's wrong but it is. The clean part and the chugs. Mainly because the D# should be C#. And because of that tuning issue, a bunch of parts are going to look harder than they are and sound different.

Great starting point regardless. Epic job on the solos and leads too. Especially the Loomis solo!


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah sure.
But if I shared this tab, it's because I hope that this mistakes could be corrected 
I would to learn it correctly too ^^


----------



## Winspear

Wow. I've been waiting for this tab since the week the album came out. I have no idea but just seeing a tab for my favourite songs is something I love 
It's my birthday today and I've just spent 3 hours travelling home back to my university after the weekend. I'm about to collapse into bed and this is the perfect finish to my day. Thank you


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Is there a Super Saiyan tab floating around anywhere??


----------



## clems6belio

Hey guys, I know my tab isn't perfect, that's why I posted it here ^^
I hope all of you, Periphery's fans, (and also Racecar's fans >.<) will check it to correct, arrange some parts which aren't accurate ^^

I love this song and I want to know how to play it correctly, if you can help me, please do it


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'd assume every person capable of doing so is already working on it 

Also, come on for buttersnips and insomnia... Can't wait ):


----------



## Static

is there a not enough mana tab around here?


----------



## clems6belio

I have 2 tabs for Buttersnips (intro & solo) and one (which is pretty good) of Insomnia. &#8594; Free - Envoyez vos documents

Also the masterclass of misha, really usefull ^^ Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)


I did'nt saw any of Not enough mana.


----------



## ifklirarn

clems6belio said:


> Hey guys, I know my tab isn't perfect, that's why I posted it here ^^
> I hope all of you, Periphery's fans, (and also Racecar's fans >.<) will check it to correct, arrange some parts which aren't accurate ^^
> 
> I love this song and I want to know how to play it correctly, if you can help me, please do it



1 thing you did wrong was the main or whatever riff (the one that starts off on the 28th bar) where it's 15-14-12 on the lowest string, it's supposed to be 0-14-12. In the video where Misha and Jake tries the Axe-fx + Atomic MB-50, Jake plays that riff so that makes me even more that it's supposed to be that way.


----------



## clems6belio

Okay thanks, I think you're right. I corrected it ^^


----------



## teamhonda15

what do you have to click on to get the racecar tab?


----------



## ifklirarn

clems6belio said:


> Okay thanks, I think you're right. I corrected it ^^



No problem =), great tab btw


----------



## Winspear

teamhonda15 said:


> what do you have to click on to get the racecar tab?


Télécharger ce fichier


----------



## concertjunkie

anyone happen to know the tuning for Chocolate Flobs?


----------



## keita88

Does anyone know if there any As it were... tabs around and if that song is played on a 7 string or not? I can't really tell


----------



## teamhonda15

EtherealEntity said:


> Télécharger ce fichier




after you get to that website what do you click on. It says I have to have a username.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^I just put in Racecar...it worked perfectly.


----------



## silentrage

I got the username/password prompt too, and I tried Racecar, it didn't work.


----------



## Winspear

clems6belio said:


> Okay guys, i put the tab here : Free - Envoyez vos documents
> 
> password : djent



No need for username.


----------



## clems6belio

I finished the tab yesterday. 

Here my final version &#8594; Free - Envoyez vos documents

If you have other corrections, tell me


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Owkay, so I really don't have time to correct these myself so i'll just point you the bars I hear major mistakes you've made.

So, the main riff. The notes should be correct except for the chords (and intervals), which seems to be flawed by notes as well. (Yes, the rhythm ain't right either.) 
The main 0, 12, 14 seems to be, either somewhat correct or perfect, but the drums sound flawed. (Yes, I am a drummer as well and I know what drums should sound on GP.) Check that, because if you're wanting ppl to check your tab further the main riff really, really matters a lot.

As for the chords... Okay, so when you're tabbing, do *ALWAYS* check time signatures first. Especially when tabbing progressive genre. And Periphery does have a lot of odd time signatures, and time signature changes in their music, even between meters. (Meaning that the western "Either 4/4, or 3/4, changes appear only between parts, *never inside a part* [Chorus, Verse, etc.]." approach is braked)
What I'm pointing at is the bars 32-33 (that are repeated throughout the whole beginning). The time signatures (IMO ofc) goes 3/4 to 4/4. You can hear it from nuances in vocals, drums, guitar, and bass. That's the basis. When you have that figured out, figure out the rhythm. Then notes.

After that you should be able to move on to "B1" as you have named it. B1 is to my ear, perfect. So next on comes C1, witch also seems to be correct! Next flaw that i found was in the bar 82. The last beat of the lick should be triplets. (three 16th triplets and one 8th note) Not sure about the melody though.

Section of four bars that start from 83 should all be 4/4.

"Clean" -part is basically correct. Only for the notes, tho. Time signatures are wrong. When identifying time sigs it's always important to keep one thing in mind: Practicality. You are making the tab for people, who want to learn it and music is more than just notes and the basic rhythm. *Always try to double check the chords after you've made them in the tab. Double checking is done by simply counting in your mind with in the time sigs you've just written (in this case that'd be 4/4 and 3/4, which I think are wrong) GP playing in the background!*

IMO (I'm not saying that you can't think differently, It's all subjective. I'm just trying to make you think the way most practical and, well legit?) the bars should go like this: 6/8, 4/8, 6/8, 6/8. (Dot represents ending of a phrase) 6/8, 4/8, 6/8, 6/8, 4/8. (repeat, not sure about the last phrase though. It happens to differ a lot when dealing with Periphery stuff.)

When we get to back to the rhythmic sections (see? no corrections on the solo! ) I can assure you that 173-184 is wrong. By notes, and partly by rhythm.

190 has something dissonate in the harmony between two cleans that i don't hear in the original song.

As you have figured out yourself: E1 is "not absolutely accurate". You're right about that. Now again. Start from time sigs. Then comes the rhythm. Between all phrases be sure to check out that it's absolutely correct. That's the key to the most accurate tab.

About "Heavy riff" i don't really know about the notes. The notes sound right. Too bad that drums ain't really not that good. Check them!

Too lazy for A3...

F1. Not sure, but IMO there is no one guitar that plays the melody by octaves, but all the guitars (or some?) play the melody on the highest played string (and voice). Aka: Check the notes from lead guitar and change the little finger notes to those notes.

Anyone knows about the Drop-C thing? I'm not really buying the idea of guitar change in the middle of that song. (Oh yes I might be wrong as well)

Not sure about the 334 first couple of chords.

"Variante" sounds flawed. Not sure though.

I'd suggest to check out 361.

Loomis solo is ridiculously well tabbed, though the slow rhythms at the beginning are flawed. Thumbs up for that!

Check out "Heavy riff 3" again...

Suggesting you to check 470 time sig again. IMO it's 4/4 most of the way.

That's all for now. I have plenty of arguments for the parts I've mentioned, but if you think that my corrections are flawed remember that it's all subjective!

Ps. Try to get the instrumental version of the CD. It's a good help. Still remember to keep your ear on the actual song. Vocals can tell you more than you think.


----------



## Winspear

As mentioned before - there's plenty of mistakes. I don't mean to put you down with that! Thank you *SO MUCH* for an incredible basis tab that just needs some touching up. Been waiting for this since the album came out and you've done an incredible job to finish this


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^That's pretty much what I forgot to add to the text.

We are really thankful of your incredible work!


----------



## clems6belio

Thank you guys  I love this song and I use guitar pro for years ^^


Thank you so much for your correction, this will be really usefull.
"Will be" because in France it's 11h30 pm and I wake up at 6 a.m tomorow >.< so I will check it then.
Then I absolutely agree with you, when I was too lazy or when I couldn't hear notes or rythm, I tabbed my own interpretation, so the tab is not accurate. But in a 15 minutes song, that's normal.

The tuning changes in the middle of the song yeah, I read it in the Misha's interview here &#8594; Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)


To finish, I did'nt understand all you say, for the same reason I don't speak well English, I'm french, but your comment was clear.
I know now what I have to correct.
Thank you for your help, this is what I hoped


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

No problem dude. I totally agree with the length and all... Have tabbed a few Periphery song myself and man, Totla Mad is only 3 minute long and I almost got frustrated at it.


----------



## davemeistro

clems6belio said:


> The tuning changes in the middle of the song yeah, I read it in the Misha's interview here &#8594; Guitar Messenger  Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)



The tuning doesn't change in the middle of the song. The tuning for Racecar is Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb. The reason Misha played that section of the song was because the guitar he had was a six string tuned to CGCFAD, which is only a half step down from the top six strings in the Racecar tuning, and that section of the song doesn't use the seventh string.


----------



## AlucardXIX

davemeistro said:


> The tuning doesn't change in the middle of the song. The tuning for Racecar is Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb. The reason Misha played that section of the song was because the guitar he had was a six string tuned to CGCFAD, which is only a half step down from the top six strings in the Racecar tuning, and that section of the song doesn't use the seventh string.



This times 1000

The biggest problem with this tab is the tuning. It makes some riffs extremely impractical to play, and also excludes some notes from chords. Changing the tuning will give you a massive amount of room to improve. 

I'll look through the tab when I get home(about a week...) I may have mentioned it before, but Nolly showed me how to play most of the first part of the song, I'll try to correct what I can.


----------



## clems6belio

Should be cool, thanks ^^


----------



## KoenDercksen

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
How's it going?


----------



## ifklirarn

Does anyone have a better Zyglrox tab than the one on UG btw?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Not to my knowledge, but bulb did a good cover of the song so it's not that hard to check that. 

E: I'm talking of the video cover ofc...


----------



## ifklirarn

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Not to my knowledge, but bulb did a good cover of the song so it's not that hard to check that.
> 
> E: I'm talking of the video cover ofc...



Yeah I know what you meant ^^, I'm just a lazy person that's why I ask, and I've tuned to C# std basically, on a Floyded guitar where I can't set the intonation cause I need new strings but too lazy to get 'em xD that's just why


----------



## wannabguitarist

ifklirarn said:


> Yeah I know what you meant ^^, I'm just a lazy person that's why I ask, and I've tuned to C# std basically, on a Floyded guitar where I can't set the intonation cause I need new strings but too lazy to get 'em xD that's just why



A better tab won't help you then


----------



## ifklirarn

wannabguitarist said:


> A better tab won't help you then



guitar pro tab does ^^, so that I can "tune down" the guitars  I tune down my lowest string obviously lol, have played using the current tab that's on UG


----------



## Junnage

Sorry I've been gone for so long Joel. I'll send you racecar soon, just send me an e-mail tomororw or something. And I'll do some correcting to racecar soon as well.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

No prob man... How's it going w/ Insomnia?


----------



## splinter8451

Anyone have anything for a Tiger tab yet? I am trying to learn.


----------



## denfilade

Has an All New Materials tab with drums been posted yet? Or does anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I have a legit drum track tabbed for ANM. I'd have the whole tab actually, but it's made by Junnage (except for drums) so I'm not giving it away completely. I can give the drum track only if you want.


----------



## ROAR

Anyone have "Have A Blast" or 'Captain On"????


----------



## ifklirarn

Is there a whole tab for Insomnia?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

There would be, but Junnage is not responding.


----------



## splinter8451

I guess you can go ahead and upload it then  


 


Seriously though, if it's done I see no harm in uploading it, even if it has flaws other members will fix them


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That's the problem, I don't have the full tab for Insomnia. I have only for ANM. Junnage responded a week ago to this thread and I'm now waiting that maybe he'll do a comeback soon... If not, I really have to give deepest apoligies to him and upload it. Not gonna happen anytime soon though.


----------



## wannabguitarist

ROARitsBrennan said:


> Anyone have "Have A Blast" or 'Captain On"????



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1960048-post321.html

That's the intro to Captain On. Pretty fun to play


----------



## clems6belio

I actually did a BIIIG mistakes on tuning on my Racecar tab.

The tuning is not a Standard Bb ! 
The exact tuning would be : A#, *C#* , G# , C# , F# , A# , D#
Or for you Americans : Bb, *Db* , Ab , Db ,Gb , Bb , Eb

I am correcting it.


----------



## ROAR

wannabguitarist said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1960048-post321.html
> 
> That's the intro to Captain On. Pretty fun to play



Thanks mate! And yes it IS fun!

Someone do some Have A Blast work!

(I don't have a good ear for tabbing)


----------



## AlucardXIX

Here's "New Groove" as tabbed by my friend Chris!

New Groove (bulb).gp5

I used the drums from this for my cover of it!


----------



## AlucardXIX

clems6belio said:


> I actually did a BIIIG mistakes on tuning on my Racecar tab.
> 
> The tuning is not a Standard Bb !
> The exact tuning would be : A#, *C#* , G# , C# , F# , A# , D#
> Or for you Americans : Bb, *Db* , Ab , Db ,Gb , Bb , Eb
> 
> I am correcting it.



Dude, flats are not "for Americans"...they're flats...


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

AlucardXIX said:


> Dude, flats are not "for Americans"...they're flats...



Its pretty much the same note either way, its just personal preference on what you want to call it!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Balrogmoshpit said:


> Its pretty much the same note either way, its just personal preference on what you want to call it!



Yea that's exactly what I meant. It's not like sharps and flats in a tuning are specific to parts of the world, they're specific to people.


----------



## Junnage

After Nolly, got back to me on Insomnia, I made all the corrections I could but I've having trouble with the clean interlude between the first chorus and the second verse. I know Misha and Tom's parts are right. And Joel, I've send you ANM. It would be nice if you could tab the bass because frankly, I find that I don't have the time, and when I do have the time, I'm too busy trying to write parts for my band since we're going to record tomorrow.

I also know you want to switch around the drum track for Insomnia, so I'll send that to you too.

Edit: Sent!


----------



## Tree

AlucardXIX said:


> YIt's not like sharps and flats in a tuning are specific to parts of the world, they're specific to people.



Technically it's not a preference thing. It depends on what key the song is in. In various keys certain notes are sharps, double sharps, or flats and double flats. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## Junnage

Tree said:


> Technically it's not a preference thing. It depends on what key the song is in. In various keys certain notes are sharps, double sharps, or flats and double flats. Just thought I'd throw that out there


He means in terms of tuning, not in terms of keys. Of course the key whether you have a C# or a Db. Hell, but either way, tuning does not have a key.


----------



## ifklirarn

bumpbumpbumpbump, we need new tabs ;o


----------



## teamhonda15

INSOMNIA PLEASE!! i'm learning it with the old tabs but I feel it is a waste of time, but such an awesome song to play!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Insomnia should be out real soon... as soon as Junnage gets that one clean part (and a few spots I mentioned) done.

It's gonna be perfect guys.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I can't wait


----------



## Junnage

Haha I actually need help with the clean part. I'm just not hearing it differently. I know Misha's part is right, I just don't know about Jake and Alex.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Try to transcribe it with panning the audio first to right and then to left to get stems right. That should help a little... I'm not sure if Misha part is right anyway...


----------



## Junnage

Suddenly inspired to do Buttersnips. Working on it now.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Junnage said:


> Suddenly inspired to do Buttersnips. Working on it now.



Ya need help for it? 

Ps. Did you get the Insomnia clean thing yet? I think that the rhythm is the main problem in it...


----------



## wjl123

ive tabbed out buttersnips on guitar pro, some mistake and timing problems here and there but i think its not bad. awesome song to play along!

EDIT:
heres the link to the file
http://www.mediafire.com/?ghwc2phpg4d4aex
and if you manage to fix the mistakes please upload it back here. thanks! 
enjoy


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Oh yea, the tab has many flaws, (f.e. the part where you've tabbed fifth-notes instead of triplets...) but theres few really nicely tabbed parts!


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah, that's a pretty good basis tab 
Thanks ^^


(And 8/8 = 4/4)


----------



## Revan132

Anyone have a full tab for Breeze? I am WAY too lazy to dig through 27 pages of thread to find it.


----------



## clems6belio

Revan132 said:


> Anyone have a full tab for Breeze? I am WAY too lazy to dig through 27 pages of thread to find it.


 
I'm tabbing it ^^


----------



## Revan132

How's it going?


----------



## clems6belio

Revan132 said:


> How's it going?


 
I'm tabbing the solo ^^
Pretty fucking hard >.<


----------



## blood8815

I started passing InCasinoOut's Buttersnips TabIt tab into GuitarPro, using Nolly's tab of the first 1:30 as a base. If thats alright...


----------



## InAbsentia_

clems6belio said:


> I'm tabbing the solo ^^
> Pretty fucking hard >.<



IIRC there's a Breeze tab some pages back with half the solo tabbed out if that would help.


----------



## clems6belio

InAbsentia_ said:


> IIRC there's a Breeze tab some pages back with half the solo tabbed out if that would help.


 
Yeah I saw, I'm already using it ^^


----------



## InCasinoOut

blood8815 said:


> I started passing InCasinoOut's Buttersnips TabIt tab into GuitarPro, using Nolly's tab of the first 1:30 as a base. If thats alright...



yeah sure! although I did in fact use Nolly's tab up for the first 1:30 too.


----------



## HyperShade

So, I've been trying to find the right tab for the tapping part that Misha and Alex do. Misha said the way Nolly tabbed it was wrong, so after seeing Periphery live saturday and watching Misha and Alex like a stalker player Buttersnips, I *THINK* this is the proper way it's played. I'm pretty sure they use their thumb (or at least Alex seemed to) on the first couple of bass notes, like Hendrix style. Hope it's right, if not oh well I tried! but it's a hell of a lot easier to play than Nolly's original tab. (The end bit is still based off of Nolly's original tab for it, because there's no where else to go that makes sense, it seems to all be based off of the [G] or F string in this case.)

buttersnips tapping.gp5


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ Looks and sounds right. Definitely looks closer to what they play live.


----------



## chrisbDTM

can anyone point me in the right direction of an icarus lives solo tab? if it exists?


EDIT: actually checked UG for once. never saw the ver 2 there!


----------



## teamhonda15

Hows insomnia coming? You should post it without the clean section for now until it's figured out.


----------



## teqnick

Mm still on the hunt for a proper letter experiment tab for GP. Anyone?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

anyone interested in a cover of Fuf? on a sexxxi guitar? 



hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Nice work dude, though you could work on the last solo. 

Funny how I still find myself grooving to that riff @4:38 even though I've listened to it friggin' many times.


----------



## ifklirarn

Still looking for Insomnia ;K


----------



## Xanithon

Anyone have Mile Zero tab?

If anyone is in the mood to make one, most of the riffs are in this video (at the start and near the end) that i'm sure most of you have seen before.



Thanks!


----------



## tranqx

I figured it out a couple of weeks ago, I may tab it out since I finally have some free time this week haha.


----------



## Noa

I've put the tapping part in Letter Experiment on Ultimate-Guitar, just so you guys know  (pending still though..) Is any other part requested..?


----------



## Noa

ifklirarn said:


> Still looking for Insomnia ;K


 There are atleast one gp tab on UG but maybe you don't have guitar pro? I can make a tab of the first minute and some other stuff if you'd like


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The one in UG is not full and has mistakes in it. Junnage is, or was working on one, but he vanishes every now and then... I have the tab he made. The first clean part is not correct and that's why he's not willing to give it away to public.


----------



## Metalhead77479

chrisbDTM said:


> i need to learn this riff (racecar)
> 
> 
> 
> 5:33




Has anyone tabbed out the Tech Riff Jake does towards the end? If not can someone please tab that out?


----------



## teamhonda15

If this is the INSOMNIA clean part you guys need here is a video I just made. It sounds right to me, or at least pretty damn close. POST THE TAB PLEASE!!


----------



## evilmnky204

why don't you just use this video?

it's clear the shape he uses for the clean part doesn't change, he just moves his hand down the neck.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

teamhonda15 said:


> If this is the INSOMNIA clean part you guys need here is a video I just made. It sounds right to me, or at least pretty damn close. POST THE TAB PLEASE!!




That's good enough... for one stem. Now the other two. 

Meh, I'll see if I have time to tab out the rest myself. Thanks for the video. It seems legit! 

E: evilmnky204: I wouldn't be so sure if the stem is the same on album as it is on that video.


----------



## ifklirarn

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The one in UG is not full and has mistakes in it. Junnage is, or was working on one, but he vanishes every now and then... I have the tab he made. The first clean part is not correct and that's why he's not willing to give it away to public.



What he said


----------



## Noa

I started to learn Next Please and started to tab it out in GP, to remember it myself (it has a really random tapping part). Now I am almost done with it and thought that it'd be worth to upload?  I guess I will do that anyway, but is there one out there alredy?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Noa said:


> I started to learn Next Please and started to tab it out in GP, to remember it myself (it has a really random tapping part). Now I am almost done with it and thought that it'd be worth to upload?  I guess I will do that anyway, but is there one out there alredy?



Please upload it. There isn't a good tab for that song


----------



## joediaz

is there a tab for letter experiment i have looked evetywhere for a freaking tab but i cant seem to find one :/ i would realy apreciate it if someone could tab the song


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Don't know about tab, but AlucardXIX covered it pretty good on youtube. You might want to check that out.



Also, if Alucard is seeing this, he might just send it over. (If he has tabbed it out)


----------



## AlucardXIX

I actually used a tab I found a long time ago that was in the wrong tuning to learn that song xD

As for the solos, I learned the tapping part by ear, and fixed it with one of the tabs on here(just one spot though) The last solo I figured out by ear and have a tab attached somewhere in this thread. 

Thanks by the way!


----------



## Guamskyy

EDIT: NVM, you can find in in the thread because it's the one Alucard has.


----------



## theclap

i haven't seen it so im gonna ask. Not enough Mana or Have a Blast updated/not Can I has?


----------



## Junnage

Sorry for the unresponsiveness. Working out the other two layers now. Tried to get Jake to tell me his at a show, he showed me the chord shapes quickly but I forgot them.

Otherwise, I tabbed out the Nolly solo in Totla Mad and may work on that before I finish Insomnia unfortunately.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

If you have Nolly's solo, you can add it to my tab.


----------



## Noa

Working on Letter Experiment (gp)  3 guitars, bass, drums... I've tabbed to after the tapping solo, I am not sure about the rest unfortunately. Shall I upload or do anyone else want to finish?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I can check the drums, I'm a drummer so I hear these things pretty good.


----------



## Junnage

And I can check the guitars. I'm good at that.


----------



## Noa

Junnage said:


> And I can check the guitars. I'm good at that.


 I put it on ultimate guitar. Felt easiest to do that. Go nuts on it!


----------



## Junnage

Noa said:


> I put it on ultimate guitar. Felt easiest to do that. Go nuts on it!


I only see a tapping solo and not a tab up to that. Could you perhaps give ma a link? I think I may be looking at the wrong tab.


----------



## AlucardXIX

It's in the pending tabs right now. It's a GP6 file too.


----------



## Noa

Yeah that's right  Didn't know you could see pending tabs... 
Alucard your cover is the best one I've seen on youtube, nothing seemed wrong. Maybe you could take a quick look when it's up? If not, it's cool... I just want many opinions to get it perfect. 

Yeah and the tapping solo tab is mine too hehe


----------



## Noa

It's up boiis
Letter Experiment Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok, the file is gpx so I can't open it with gp5.

The tuning is Drop G# on a seven string guitar, so either the tab is in wrong tuning or the information on the page is wrong.

Now if you want me (and a bunch of GP5 and GP4 users) to open the tab, I'd suggest you to 'export' the file to at least GP5 file.

To fasten this up a little, I'd also suggest you to download dropbox for fast file distribution.

Now, open your GP6. On the upper left corner you should have a menu named 'File'. Open it up. Now you see a bunch of new buttons and a few submenus. Find a submenu called 'Export'. Now export the file to GP5 or if you can, why not GP4. After that, don't bother sending it to UG, but to upload it to your dropbox account, and paste the link here.


----------



## Noa

There was no drop Ab alternative, so I just randomly chose half steb down instead of drop B. The tab is correctly in drop G#. 

At 'export', I can see MIDI, ASCII, MusicXML, Wav, Png, PDF. Which should I choose? And is dropbox a site or a program..?


----------



## AlucardXIX

Noa said:


> Yeah that's right  Didn't know you could see pending tabs...
> Alucard your cover is the best one I've seen on youtube, nothing seemed wrong. Maybe you could take a quick look when it's up? If not, it's cool... I just want many opinions to get it perfect.
> 
> Yeah and the tapping solo tab is mine too hehe



Thank you!

If you can manage to export it to GP5 I'd be glad to look it over!


----------



## Junnage

Sorry man. I need it on Guitar Pro 5 to work on it! I only have up to there. Either that or give us Guitar Pro 6 hehe


----------



## chrisbDTM

is there a frak the gods tab in existence? thanks


----------



## wjm123

I've looked at the tab , its pretty accurate imo. I've worked on my own using the old wrong-tuning tab, mind if take some of the good parts and put it together?  

I'll upload it when I'm done editing.

Used Alucard's 2nd solo and Noa's Tapping lick before and at the end of the tapping solo. Tab based an old wrong tuning tab.
EDIT: Revised and added some stuff
Letter Experiment[2].GP5


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok so I imported a MIDI Noa gave me. Importing just fucks things up so bad that some spots came out probably wrong.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/lettr.gp5


----------



## Noa

Kurkkuviipale, what you got of my tab is so wrong and different from MY REAL tab that it should be removed from the internet IMMEDIATELY. Palm mutes are gone, bends, notes are wrong, my amp settings are gone, the tracks are fucked up, parts are gone, automations are gone, everything has been transferred to different finger positions that makes the tab impossible to play after. Well, my point is, get rid of it. We'll find another way to get my tap to gp5. 

Wjm123, did use the same tab as kurkkuviipale? Then I understand that you kinda dissed it  I looked at your tab. I respect your work, but most of it is wrong. I know it's hard to hear this but I just wish you could see my real, gp6 tab :S If you want, we can discuss it. I don't know if gp5 fucks everything up, but the intro is like 3 bars too long and totally wrong lol. The solo is the thing that seems most accurate, but the rhythm feels really really weird, think it's messed up. I wish everyone had gp6 lol.


----------



## wjm123

Noa said:


> Wjm123, did use the same tab as kurkkuviipale? Then I understand that you kinda dissed it  I looked at your tab. I respect your work, but most of it is wrong. I know it's hard to hear this but I just wish you could see my real, gp6 tab :S If you want, we can discuss it. I don't know if gp5 fucks everything up, but the intro is like 3 bars too long and totally wrong lol. The solo is the thing that seems most accurate, but the rhythm feels really really weird, think it's messed up. I wish everyone had gp6 lol.



I just edited a tab I found online, just fixed the positions of the notes, I've seen your tab its pretty neat, but I hate the interface of GP6, maybe i'm not too used to it yet. I'll help you export your tab into GP5 if you want.

Noa's Letter Experiment.gp5
Amp settings are gone because its in GP5


----------



## Noa

Okay I watched a video on spanish (lol) but with it's help I now know how to get it pretty good to gp5... I think so. If I can get gp5, it might work. I'll try. But if this doesn't work, I will just keep working on my gp6 and try and get it done on my own and then upload to UG (again).


----------



## Noa

Okay that didn't work. guitar pro 5 free download full version free download I think this works, amazing enough. (it is guitar pro 6!) Atleast worth a try for you guys


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Noa said:


> Kurkkuviipale, what you got of my tab is so wrong and different from MY REAL tab that it should be removed from the internet IMMEDIATELY. Palm mutes are gone, bends, notes are wrong, my amp settings are gone, the tracks are fucked up, parts are gone, automations are gone, everything has been transferred to different finger positions that makes the tab impossible to play after. Well, my point is, get rid of it. We'll find another way to get my tap to gp5.
> 
> Wjm123, did use the same tab as kurkkuviipale? Then I understand that you kinda dissed it  I looked at your tab. I respect your work, but most of it is wrong. I know it's hard to hear this but I just wish you could see my real, gp6 tab :S If you want, we can discuss it. I don't know if gp5 fucks everything up, but the intro is like 3 bars too long and totally wrong lol. The solo is the thing that seems most accurate, but the rhythm feels really really weird, think it's messed up. I wish everyone had gp6 lol.



Oh well, gotta agree with you, tho GP5 does not have amp settings.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Ok, I'm now mentioning a few things that came to mind when I first checked Noa's tab posted by WJM.

From bar 13, the rhythm is correct, but I'd argue that the fifth note of each bar in that bar is actually 8th notes than 16th note + 16th brake.

Bar 36-37 is wrong.

Didn't find any other problems. Great work!

E: You should check out these videos: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2256257-post1990.html

Alot of Letter Experiment, especially in the Mesa Boogie one.
Peavey one has the tapping section.


----------



## wjm123

Bar 54 and Bar 60 is wrong too, the one in my tab is almost how misha plays it in the dual recto video. The sus chord in bar 53 could be played up in the Eb string instead, also based on the video.

I believe the verse rhythm should be different the 2 time round. I'm in the process of further editing my tab though. Uploaded it and attached in the previous post.


----------



## Noa

As I have said, gp5 fucks up pretty much everything in my tab. Rhythm, notes, positions, sounds, breaks, automations (volumes, pans). Pretty much randomly fucked in the butt.

Though, Alex, you are right about the rhythm at bar 13, I changed it. Thanks!
And wjm, you are probably right about 54-60, I just 'learned' it, I will probably edit it alot. Other from that, I think it's good and I'd really like to discuss the tab with you on chat or something. Still, I think we should do our own tabs. Would you mind of I could steal a little from the last solo from your tab?  At least look at it 

Dudes, buy gp6, I'll pay you some day.


----------



## clems6belio

Hey guys, I put my *Racecar* tab CORRECTION here : http://dl.free.fr/qSKbOyL5l



I corrected few mistakes, but I can't tab out the measures 272, the Tapping section at 451. Fucking trolls x)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Whoa, you've done some serious progress there. I still don't agree on the first distorted riff drums, and second major mistake I found was @ 82, where in the last 4th of the bar, the first two 16th notes should be 16th triplets.

Few parts seems to be totally incorrect as you said, but 416-> shouldn't be that hard to tab out. It's flawed.


----------



## Junnage

Actually, if you export it all to pdf and send it to me, I'll write it up in guitar pro 5 for you (at least whatever I can do)


----------



## clems6belio

And I've just finished tab out *Breeze*

You can find it here &#8594; Free - Envoyez vos documents


^^


----------



## AlucardXIX

:O

I may be doing another video in the near future...


----------



## wjm123

clems6belio said:


> And I've just finished tab out *Breeze*



Great work on the tabs, sounded spot on to me!


----------



## ROAR

That Breeze and Racecar tab are sick,
great job man!
Got some more songs to work my ass off on.


----------



## clems6belio

x)

I'll tab Press Enter soon ^^


----------



## concertjunkie

clems, awesome job on the tabs 
Just curious though, isnt racecar in a slightly different tuning, G# D# G# C# F# A# D#?
correct me if i am wrong anyone!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The tuning in his tab is correct.


----------



## wannabguitarist

clems6belio said:


> x)
> 
> I'll tab Press Enter soon ^^



Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I love you so much for tabbing Breeze. <3<3<3


----------



## concertjunkie

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The tuning in his tab is correct.



It sounds correct note wise, just think its a little odd to have a slightly different tuning for one song compared to others


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

concertjunkie said:


> It sounds correct note wise, just think its a little odd to have a slightly different tuning for one song compared to others


Well for example, "As It Were" has a so called Animals As Leaders tuning, which is a seven where the second lowest string is dropped (IIRC).

And well, yea, Racecar is different in many ways. But I gotta agree that it's little odd. 

But I can assure you that it's correct.


----------



## ifklirarn

Misha and Jake even told people that was the right tuning on their own forum, I think it's on the tab thread on their forum so it is right, and they probably used it 'cause they wanted to try something different. Misha calls it "Tosin Tuning" since Tosin Abasi showed him the tuning. (You can read more about it on Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2)) Cheers!


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah, this tuning is sick >.<


----------



## ifklirarn

it's pretty awesome indeed ^^


----------



## ZackP3750

The Racecar tab is a behemoth to tackle. I can't get the timing down for the riff around 1:45, it sounds like there's more notes being played than are tabbed out cause when I play along I come up a second or two short of the actual track. I think there's a quick hammer-on on the A in that riff, it's tabbed like this:

Ab------------------0-7-9-0-11---------
Eb----------0-8-11-------------12-0----
Bb--0-7-12--------------------------12\


But it sounds a little more like this

Ab------------------0-7-9-0-9h11p9---------
Eb----------0-7-11------------------11-----
Bb--0-7-12-------------------------------12\


I could be wrong, but I slowed down the GP file and the actual track on Audacity and it sounds slightly more accurate. Nonetheless, thanks a TON for this one!


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah, you may be right !!
But we will wait for the OFFICIAL SONGBOOK, then I could correct all my mistakes !


----------



## ifklirarn

clems6belio said:


> Yeah, you may be right !!
> But we will wait for the OFFICIAL SONGBOOK, then I could correct all my mistakes !



What's kinda fun on the other hand is that Nolly's been trancribing forever and that tab book seems to be delayed as much as Wintersun's new album  (Time)


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ Nolly has a lot to do! haha

Also, he said he needs Misha to look over the tabs and such. So, maybe next year when Periphery is touring the UK/Europe that will happen.


----------



## ifklirarn

Yeah I know ^^ I guess it'll be done next year, wasn't meant to be a mean comment or anything


----------



## space frog

I want that tab book 

And a Captain on tab.

Also maybe you guys have seen this but I have made a tab for The Walk's solo on UG. You probably all have a good version already but just in case here's the link: The Walk Solo Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Noa

I love that solo. Gotta learn it. I'll take a look at your tab.


----------



## TimTomTum

You guys talk about songs I ve never heard of. Could you please help me? I knew Periphery has a bunch of not official published tracks, but where can I find them?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

"A bunch" happens to be around 200 demos... Check ouy Bulb on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads or bulb from soundclick. It's not Periphery, but bulb songs. Some of them might end up being Periphery songs, though.


----------



## ifklirarn

Btw how's Insomnia and Buttersnips coming along?


----------



## space frog

Is there any Manifestation tab anywhere? I love that song, I needz me moar tabz.


----------



## lobee

space frog said:


> Is there any Manifestation tab anywhere? I love that song, I needz me moar tabz.



Not that I know of, but bulb used the section from 0:57 to 1:26 later on in 
Füf which is in this thread and on Ultimate Guitar(as "Ff"; they didn't like the umlaut).


----------



## space frog

Lol yeah thanks. I figured out some parts of it were in Füf but I was wondering if the rest was out somewhere... I didn't see it here so I thought maybe it's somewhere else.

I guess I'll have to learn it by ear if I really want to learn it ):/


----------



## blood8815

Ok this is what I have so far of InCasinoOut's Butternsips Tab into GP5

buttersnips.gp5

And does anyone have an accurate tab of Zyglrox?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That seems nice, though I see some flaws here and there.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That seems nice, though I see some flaws here and there.



So are you going to correct them?


----------



## blood8815

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That seems nice, though I see some flaws here and there.


Can you tell me where?


----------



## ROAR

Just want to thank everyone who works on these tabs.
Much appreciated, especially when your ear isn't that 
good like mine. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Man I freaking corrected the tab and posted it here, but as the website moved to a new server, the post was lost due to domain propagandation... I'll send it again tomorrow.

E: Not tomorrow, but today.... I'm @ school right now...


----------



## clems6belio

As I said, here is my tab of *Press Enter* ^^

Free - Envoyez vos documents


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Paste.fi - buttersnips.gp5

The Buttersnips tab corrected by me. Didn't do much, just some obvious corrections and some statements.

E: Press Enter tab seems just correct to me!


----------



## space frog

clems6belio said:


> As I said, here is my tab of *Press Enter* ^^
> 
> Free - Envoyez vos documents



Will you marry me?


----------



## Revan132

I know this is a tall order but I am getting my Axe FX very, very soon and I am going to sit down and perfect my chops when I get it. I'll be doing that via periphery tabs. 
Does anybody have tabs for The Walk, Jetpacks Was Yes!, Light, and/or Ow My Feelings?

Any of these would be much appreciated gentlemen. 
Thanks!


----------



## InCasinoOut

blood8815 said:


> Ok this is what I have so far of InCasinoOut's Butternsips Tab into GP5
> 
> buttersnips.gp5
> 
> And does anyone have an accurate tab of Zyglrox?



I think you might be using an older version of my tab? 

Anyway, I have more Periphery tabs in progress, and since nobody else seems to have TabIt i'll just post them as MIDIs.


----------



## AlucardXIX

No no, please do post the Tab it files!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Well here they are, in both MIDI and .tbt form. Pretty much nothing that hasn't been tabbed before, as most are from powertab or guitar pro files that have been posted. I do always try to get them as close to the originals as possible in terms of production though. Well, at least as close as I can with general MIDI. lol. Some definitely need to be revisited and tweaked for sure.

edit: oh woops, my tab of The Walk has a stupid idea I came up with tacked on the end for some reason. disregard that..


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Revan132 said:


> I know this is a tall order but I am getting my Axe FX very, very soon and I am going to sit down and perfect my chops when I get it. I'll be doing that via periphery tabs.
> Does anybody have tabs for The Walk, Jetpacks Was Yes!, Light, and/or Ow My Feelings?
> 
> Any of these would be much appreciated gentlemen.
> Thanks!



Paste.fi - Jetpacks Was Yes!(2).gp5

There you go, my almost flawless Jetpacks tab.


----------



## ZackP3750

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Paste.fi - buttersnips.gp5
> 
> The Buttersnips tab corrected by me. Didn't do much, just some obvious corrections and some statements.
> 
> E: Press Enter tab seems just correct to me!



You are the MAN!


----------



## clems6belio

space frog said:


> Will you marry me?


 
Ouuuuh YEAH ! x)



I think I'll tab *Strizzwald* (cause I love it so much, and I did a so baaad cover on my soundclick SoundClick artist: 'BloB' - page with MP3 music downloads)
(Yeah "BloB" sounds like "Bulb" I know )

And next, *Prelude Bombfare*, cause it's funny x)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey man, it sounds like someone put drums to my frak the gods tab, you know where i can find that?



InCasinoOut said:


> Well here they are, in both MIDI and .tbt form. Pretty much nothing that hasn't been tabbed before, as most are from powertab or guitar pro files that have been posted. I do always try to get them as close to the originals as possible in terms of production though. Well, at least as close as I can with general MIDI. lol. Some definitely need to be revisited and tweaked for sure.
> 
> edit: oh woops, my tab of The Walk has a stupid idea I came up with tacked on the end for some reason. disregard that..


----------



## PETERucci

clems6belio said:


> Ouuuuh YEAH ! x)
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll tab *Strizzwald* (cause I love it so much, and I did a so baaad cover on my soundclick SoundClick artist: 'BloB' - page with MP3 music downloads)
> (Yeah "BloB" sounds like "Bulb" I know )
> 
> And next, *Prelude Bombfare*, cause it's funny x)



Prelude Bombfare would be more than awesome


----------



## InCasinoOut

glassmoon0fo said:


> hey man, it sounds like someone put drums to my frak the gods tab, you know where i can find that?



haha yeah, it's me who added the drums. even though it's not done, i have credited the original guitar tab to you though!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Hey guys, new to this forum so I taught I'd share these two solo tabs. Tabbed them last night as best I could, sorry if some parts are wrong and no idea what tuning periphery uses so their in standard.


----------



## clems6belio

Why did'nt use this video for Buttersnips, some parts of the tab are false :S
Especially after the tapping part ^^


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

clems6belio said:


> Why did'nt use this video for Buttersnips, some parts of the tab are false :S
> Especially after the tapping part ^^




 I was just correcting from ear. Actually our band is playing buttersnips @ the moment and we checked most parts from that vid.


----------



## hauntedairport

i dont know if anyone has tabbed heliovice but im working on it now and ive already got the first parts


----------



## Xanithon

You guys should totally do Mile Zero! Its like totally short and easy for you masterminds to do... *hint*

Otherwise, just ran over the thread again - amazing work guys, everything much appreciated.


----------



## infusium

Hi everyone, I'm so glad to see this forum for Bulb and Periphery music fans !!
I'm looking for the tab of "epic fail", please !!!


----------



## clems6belio

We have not already tabbed this amazing song.
Mainly because this song is especially hard to tab out !
(I've begun to tab Epic Fail yesterday ^^)




infusium said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so glad to see this forum for Bulb and Periphery music fans !!
> I'm looking for the tab of "epic fail", please !!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Wow, the intro to Press Enter is pretty damn similar to the tapping part in Thrice's Of Dust of Nation


----------



## NovaReaper

Any tab for the clean breakcore section in Insomnia?


----------



## ifklirarn

Still waiting for the whole Insomnia tab ;Oo


----------



## K-Roll

I am so excited cause once you guys tab all the songs by periphery suddenly the world will collapse cause we'll find out that all the riffs and tap fills are the same but only in different keys as well as being differently hidden in the mix from song to song  it's like fckin enigma


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Nah, I know that the riffs and tap fills are all *different*, but in the *same* key.


----------



## clems6belio

Yup x)




Kurkkuviipale said:


> Nah, I know that the riffs and tap fills are all *different*, but in the *same* key.


----------



## space frog

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Nah, I know that the riffs and tap fills are all *different*, but in the *same* key.



This.

Also I'm amazed that you guys always bring up new song titles by Bulb. I got more than 100 songs tagged as Periphery on my computer and still there are more. How can a single man possibly write and record that amount of such complicated music


----------



## AlucardXIX

His old stuff isn't really all that complicated. It wasn't until the past couple of years that he really started writing the technical stuff.


----------



## Xanithon

Agreed w/ AlucardXIX, theres a definite transition. Even on the album, songs like The Walk and Letter Experiment compared to Buttersnips and Zyglrox.


----------



## space frog

yup but still most of the stuff is pretty technical. Of course songs like Friends and Family are not hard at all, but at some point there was a complete change in the song writing I'd say and still I do have a lot of demos that are pretty technically amazing like Fuf, New Groove or Mr Person.

Frogdit: Talking about New Groove, I just covered it on the Tube so I'll post it here in case anyone wants to learn it. I reckon it could help with picking patterns so here it is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_30B7l0vGH8


----------



## Guamskyy

That bend part right before the djentle palm mutes (lol), do you have like a floyd or something? I don't think you can get a string out of tune by bending another string if you have a TOM or fixed bridge for example, but I do know for a fact that happens with floyds.


----------



## space frog

I do have a floating trem. That's how Misha does it I think.


----------



## mountainjam

Hey im sure its been asked already, but this thread is to long to read, so are there any tabs in text form? Phone is my only internet right now, and can't get guitpro or power tab. I googled it and only found bits and pieces...thanks


----------



## Xanithon

guambomb832 said:


> That bend part right before the djentle palm mutes (lol), do you have like a floyd or something? I don't think you can get a string out of tune by bending another string if you have a TOM or fixed bridge for example, but I do know for a fact that happens with floyds.



You can kinda do this on a TOM bridge, but any double locking system (MTM2 or RG2228 bridge for example) it won't work. you have to pull REALLY hard, and ofc it doesn't go as low as it would if you had a floyd.


----------



## Noa

mountainjam said:


> Hey im sure its been asked already, but this thread is to long to read, so are there any tabs in text form? Phone is my only internet right now, and can't get guitpro or power tab. I googled it and only found bits and pieces...thanks


http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/m/misc_unsigned_bands/periphery_-_icarus_lives_tab.htm this is the only one I know of. I really doubt you will find any other song, believe me, I tried damn hard until I finally payed 100$ for gp6 :| But I really advise you to take it by ear. Much better way in many ways, you'll see.


----------



## mountainjam

Noa said:


> Periphery - Icarus Lives tab by Misc Unsigned Bands @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com this is the only one I know of. I really doubt you will find any other song, believe me, I tried damn hard until I finally payed 100$ for gp6 :| But I really advise you to take it by ear. Much better way in many ways, you'll see.



That one slipped by me. Thanks. And as far as figuring stuff out by ear, that's usually what I do but its tricky with 3 guitars going at once.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

*Finally* after alot of time and patience i have read through every page and downloaded every tab! Great work on the tabbing guys, some of these tabs are amazing, keep up the good work!


----------



## space frog

Hey how are Heliovice and Prelude Bombfare going?
And Captain On ?


----------



## slackerpo

who will get a hold on the moonstar?

it freaking rocks!

MP3 Player SoundClick

please i beg you.


----------



## pineappleman

clems6belio said:


> (I've begun to tab Epic Fail yesterday ^^)



DO WANT!!!!


----------



## Opeth666

space frog said:


> Hey how are Heliovice and Prelude Bombfare going?
> And Captain On ?



this... I want captain on


----------



## Xanithon

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11183479/bulb%20-%20mile%20zero.gp5

Mile Zero by Bulb... Since you guys weren't going to do it lol. Anyway, this is a roughie make. Not going to work on it anymore haha, i just wanted this part anyway - too lazy.

Enjoy.

EDIT: Forgot to say that flamingfishman actually did most of the tabbing, i just did the first 2 bars and he did the rest.


----------



## thefuzzzzz

Cheers xanithon, i just did one myself and came on to post it and saw yours. Yours is better so i wont bother with mine haha and i was only really interested in the start bit too  Thanks for the tab man!


----------



## space frog

Errr you guys saw those new demos on bulb's soundclick? I def want tabs for Make Total Destroy and Moonstar... I guess I'll try to get my ear going.


----------



## davemeistro

make total destroy.gp5

I just started working on Make Total Destroy. Someone please fix/add to it!


----------



## space frog

you are a chief


----------



## AlucardXIX

I am totally working the rest of that song out now! Good fucking job!


----------



## tranqx

The notes sound right for the most part, but the octaves are tapped a bit differently than whats tabbed... good work though for it just being put up haha.


----------



## davemeistro

Wow, haha, I hadn't even thought of tapping that part. I was just doing alt picking.

I'll try to fix that up tomorrow and add the harmony part by tomorrow morning.


----------



## tranqx

No prob haha I had just remembered that I had heard that riff somewhere when the song was first put up... and it was on that video where hes playing with the guy that had the Oni guitar (not the Oni video itself, but the other one that has bits of Oslo and Snow Angel playthroughs as well). It was a lot easier playing it after watching that video haha


----------



## davemeistro

I looked through the rest of his videos real quick, but I didn't find him playing it. Either way, here it is. 

make total destroy2.gp5

edit: here's a quick video, just for funsies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG23W8Sqt5E


----------



## glassmoon0fo

damn dude, awesome! i cant wait for the rest of this to be done =)

welp, i just did a tab of Chocolate Flobs since no one's gotten around to it after all this time. took me a while to figure out the "dips" but then i saw Alucard's new groove cover and VOILA, there it was! thanks dude! you gotta have a trem to pull this one off correctly, and it's in A and not Ab.

here it is:

Chocolate Flobs.gp5

im almost positive a few things need tweeking, but this'll get you going. hope you like!


----------



## davemeistro

glassmoon0fo said:


> damn dude, awesome! i cant wait for the rest of this to be done =)
> 
> welp, i just did a tab of Chocolate Flobs since no one's gotten around to it after all this time. took me a while to figure out the "dips" but then i saw Alucard's new groove cover and VOILA, there it was! thanks dude! you gotta have a trem to pull this one off correctly, and it's in A and not Ab.
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Chocolate Flobs.gp5
> 
> im almost positive a few things need tweeking, but this'll get you going. hope you like!



Thanks! I've been waiting forever for this tab!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

davemeistro said:


> Thanks! I've been waiting forever for this tab!


 
no prob dude. i just added drums to it so i could have a backing track in SD 2.0. im nowhere near as good as Insiren, but i havnt heard from that guy in over a year =(

Chocolate Flobs.gp5


----------



## JPacitti

Hey guys, don't suppose you could supply me with a tab for "The Walk" GP preferably


----------



## space frog

I posted the solo couple pages ago and the rest should be on UG in the misc unsigned bands as Periphery... or Bulb I dont remember which one.


----------



## isispelican

I just tabbed the riff from Not Enough Mana that starts at 3:31, which is my favorite riff ever! Bulb - Not Enough Mana.gp5


----------



## waynesworld91

I have the tabs for the FF7 Prelude, but how do I attach it to this?? It says "Invalid File"


----------



## Tree

^upload it to dropbox, mediafire or some other file storing website and post the link here


----------



## clems6belio

Upload your tab with :
Free - Envoyez vos documents or Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire 
or RapidShare AG, Cham, Switzerland 

Then copy the link, and post it here


----------



## space frog

working on Coldemark as I'm writing this.
Got the leads, still a little struggle with the cleans but rushing on the taps. will slow em down on winamp.
if anyone has anything to help it'd be appreciated it if not ill do my best. wish me luck


----------



## iddqd

Did anyone tabbed something of Aural Pleasure out yet?
Just found this song yesterday and can't get it out of my head now ... so awesome!


----------



## space frog

Ok I think I have the fast part down. I'll post this tab soon on UG. There might be mistakes though, but I am 75% sure about what I figured out... my gp tab follows the sounds of the song pretty accurately when I make them both play together.

But it's a real bitch to play. F**K.


----------



## clems6belio

Post it first here then we could correct some of the mistakes ^^


----------



## Kurkkuviipale




----------



## space frog

Here's the link to my coldemark tab. The first 2 measures' tempo is off but the notes are right.

Please note that I only tabbed one of the guitars. I will upload this to UG as well so if you point out any error please tell me and I will update the tab while it is in the approval queue.

Here it is! Free - Envoyez vos documents


----------



## clems6belio

Man, I got nothing to correct, this is only the lead guitar and as if I could correct something, it's not worth it ^^


----------



## space frog

tx i guess that means its accurate


----------



## space frog

the fvck my tab just got rejected on UG and it had an approval vote!! 

I dont get it.

I guess I'll just rely on this bunny


----------



## JPacitti

Just searched through the whole thread and couldn't find a Zyglrox GP tab. Anyone feel like hooking me up?


----------



## Winspear

JPacitti said:


> Just searched through the whole thread and couldn't find a Zyglrox GP tab. Anyone feel like hooking me up?


Periphery Tabs : 32 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## BucketheadRules

Bit of a bump, but are there any text versions of Insomnia floating around?

I don't have Guitar Pro and I cannot for the life of me work it out from the covers on YouTube.


----------



## HyperShade

Here's a PDF version of the intro to Insomnia that was posted long ago in this thread.


----------



## BucketheadRules

HyperShade said:


> Here's a PDF version of the intro to Insomnia that was posted long ago in this thread.



Thank you! I only managed to work the first two notes out on my own


----------



## HyperShade

No problem! Sorry that it's so small, It didn't come out right when I set it to vertical, so I was forced to set it to horizontal. I can give you more PDF's of almost any of the songs that have already been posted.


----------



## Superwoodle

BucketheadRules said:


> Bit of a bump, but are there any text versions of Insomnia floating around?
> 
> I don't have Guitar Pro and I cannot for the life of me work it out from the covers on YouTube.


 
Tuxguitar, opens gp files and its free.


----------



## space frog

Hey how's prelude bombfare going?


----------



## PETERucci

space frog said:


> Hey how's prelude bombfare going?



was hoping for that one too


----------



## ScottyB724

PETERucci said:


> was hoping for that one too




+1000000


----------



## HardcoreGrady

Anybody have a Mr. Person tab?


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ I figured a good bit of it out one day, but never tabbed. All of the crazy noisy parts were kind of improv though when I jammed it =/


----------



## Junnage

I'm done with trying to finish it perfectly. I'm going to upload my Insomnia Guitar Pro. Thanks to Nolly (some of the parts are based on this) and Joel Kurkkuviipale here.

Uploaded it to Ultimate-Guitar. When it comes out, I'll post a link here.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Great!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

HardcoreGrady said:


> Anybody have a Mr. Person tab?



This is definitely one of my favs by Mish. The "noise" parts sound like they'd be really tricksy to tab out. I'm not very good at tabbing at all, but it sounds to me as if he's doing some sort of tapping with at least 2 different guitars. I wonder if I try and make the track mono on audacity if I can separate the parts... ? Good work on all the tabs you all have done ^_^


----------



## space frog

Niiice.


----------



## Junnage

Insomnia Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Rate it 5 stars please!


----------



## ROAR

Junnage.

I love you.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Best tab of Insomnia. I don't think it could get much better. Awesome job guys!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Nice job! Thanks ^_^


----------



## chrisbDTM

that tab is incredible. wow. thanks


----------



## Cynic

lmao

Junnage, that is so damned awesome. You even did the outro to "The Walk."


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Don't forget that I tabbed the drums!


----------



## Junnage

^Especially special thanks to Joel. I couldn't have done it without him.

Thanks a lot everyone. It means a lot to me =)


----------



## space frog

props to both of you!


----------



## toiletstand

really awesome im looking at it right now. damn!


----------



## CloudAC

Not sure I can be bothered sifting through 35 pages  , does anyone know if theres a good Ow my feelings tab available?


----------



## HyperShade

There's only a tab for the intro (And it's not even really the intro, just the chorus part) and nothing else. Alucard did a great cover though and it's not too difficult to figure out what's being played if you watch that or slow down the track.


----------



## AlucardXIX

My friend did a pretty solid tab of it that I may be able to post, given his permission.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ If you can, id really appreciate it mate. Great cover by the way! I think I will use that for now. Tuning, Drop Ab yes?


----------



## C2Aye

Well, since nobody else seems to have done it, here is the tab I worked out for 'Captain On'. I couldn't be bothered to fully figure out the drums, so I just arranged them to work. Feel free to point out and correct any errors and update the drums as you please.

Enjoy!


----------



## davemeistro

Here's an update for Make Total Destroy!


----------



## space frog

awesome job on the cover dude... and the tab too, obviously ahaha


----------



## davemeistro

Thanks man!

I fixed some copy/paste fail on the tab

MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!.gp5

Do you guys want a tab for The Moonstar as well? I covered it a bit ago, I could probably tab it out pretty quick if anybody wants it.


----------



## space frog

^And the answer is....


----------



## InCasinoOut

davemeistro said:


> Do you guys want a tab for The Moonstar as well? I covered it a bit ago, I could probably tab it out pretty quick if anybody wants it.



YES!!!


----------



## davemeistro

Here it is:

The Moonstar.gp5



I hope you guys weren't expecting tabs for the clean delay craziness hahaha


----------



## space frog

^Thanks a lot. Anyways that delay should be pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## rasse

has anyone tried to figure out the new live intro idea thing bulb has on his soundclick? that's imo by far one of the grooviest things he's come up with pretty much ever


----------



## AlucardXIX

My friend has a tab of that too lol.

I'll try to talk to him tonight about posting some of these tabs he's done.


----------



## chrisbDTM

just wondering. is there a totla mad guitar pro out there with more than just the guitars? thanks


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5
There you go.


----------



## chrisbDTM

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5
> There you go.




thank you!


----------



## davemeistro

rasse said:


> has anyone tried to figure out the new live intro idea thing bulb has on his soundclick? that's imo by far one of the grooviest things he's come up with pretty much ever



This is how I play it. I was too lazy to put in all the repeats haha

newliveintro.gp5


----------



## rasse

davemeistro said:


> This is how I play it. I was too lazy to put in all the repeats haha
> 
> newliveintro.gp5



cool! thanks for the tab. really appreciate it


----------



## davemeistro

rasse said:


> cool! thanks for the tab. really appreciate it



No problem!


----------



## Warmth

I know it's a bit of a bitch, and I've already got a tab for the first half but has anyone worked out the second half of bequals d??
That riff is ridiculously awesome and I want to at least know how it's played..... learning it'll take some time...


----------



## HyperShade

Frak the Gods. Awesome song, but the tab is outdated and no longer reflects what they play. Particluarly I'm referring to the sextuplet (This is a guess) runs that are played during the "chorus." Anyone have any idea what he's playing? I've tried to figure it out but every time he does it, it's a different pattern, it's harmonized a half step away, and there's a tapping part that he throws in at one point...

I'm referring to 1:01 and 2:16


----------



## ROAR

^Something close to this:

Guitar Messenger &#8211; Artist Riff: Alex Bois of Periphery Plays &#8216;Frak The Gods&#8217;


----------



## HyperShade

I've seen that, but it doesn't show the lick I'm referring to


----------



## Warmth

Seriously, bequalsd, 1:10 onwards.... such an amazing riff!
Is no one curious about how it's played?!


----------



## chrisbDTM

may be of some assistance


----------



## HyperShade

Huzzah! Thanks


----------



## 7Mic7

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Paste.fi - totla määd.gp5
> There you go.


YES!


----------



## space frog

Lol jake looks so bored in that vid.


----------



## C2Aye

Updated version of my Captain On tab. I changed the intro so that it's tapped rather than picked. Not sure this is how this is how the guys in Periphery play it but it's the way that felt most natural to me.

Enjoy!


----------



## antoh1

YouTube - Periphery - Chocolate Flobs (cover by Anton Borisov)


----------



## Ubica_Padonkoff

looking tab or chords for epic fail. Anyone has this one?


----------



## davemeistro

I love the picking pattern and solo in Eureka, so I tabbed it out, but I did a little more work than I had originally intended.

Still, it needs a ton of work, but I thought some of you might want it anyway.

Eureka.gp5


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's a good start. I'd suggest you to replace all zeros that are NOT before a 1 with X's. Also, some 16th note brakes should be X's.


----------



## davemeistro

Thanks.

I think the x's/pm is just a guitar pro thing. To me, it sounds like the x's are too tight, and the pm is not tight enough. But whatever, as long as the point gets across right?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

But they are played as X's. Ain't that what guitar pro is for? To show how they are meant to be played.

Or do you think that they are actually palm muted? They really don't sound to me like they were.


----------



## davemeistro

Idk, to me it just sounds like a really tight palm mute. But really, at that level I'm sure a tight palm mute and a dead note are probably gonna give the same result


----------



## space frog

niiice I'll check that tab... I was wondering why there wasn't any too...


----------



## fortuneg

Hey Guys,
Long time lurker, first time poster.
I've been looking for a tab of Absolomb for a little while now & haven't been able to come across anything.
Would one of you kind djentlement be able to point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Thread search doesn't come up with anything, so doesn't google search so I think it doesn't exist. I would love someone to come up with it though.


----------



## KingTriton

B equals D 1:10, shiiiiiiiii, anyone wanna try that part?


----------



## C2Aye

I'm assuming because there's nothing said about my Captain On tab it's all good? 

If there's anything wrong feel free to post corrections etc.

Linkt to tab - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2415019-post881.html


----------



## fortuneg

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Thread search doesn't come up with anything, so doesn't google search so I think it doesn't exist. I would love someone to come up with it though.



Yeah man, tried both & I was amazed I couldn't find anything.
Absolomb is my absolute favourite Bulb/Periphery song & i'm just amazed no one else even likes it enough to give it a cursory attempt.


----------



## space frog

^Trust me its probably not a matter of not wanting to or not liking the song, but maybe more a lack of time to put in it. I considered doing it at one time, but it seems pretty damn hard to tab out.


----------



## cheepy91

is there an updated version of frak?


----------



## ROAR

Can someone try Have A Blast?


----------



## davemeistro

Finished Eureka

Eureka.gp5

I'll probably get too lazy to fix the fingering for the solo and tapping bit 

Anyone, feel free to fix anything you catch wrong.


----------



## ROAR

^Looks good dude.
Snooki would be proud.


----------



## tranqx

I took a lesson with Misha during the Scale The Summit tour and he taught me Have a Blast... theres a video of a kid playing it on Youtube, but the ending part with the chords is completely wrong - the rest, even the solo, is pretty much spot on. Sadly I'm in the last leg of my semester of class and have to focus on finals, so I can't tab it out


----------



## ROAR

^Hey buddy, first congrats for getting to see them on this tour.
I went the night after they dropped off. Cool.
Anyways, I have patience and am also studying for finals.
But afterwards. TAB. THAT. SHIT.


----------



## space frog

tranqx said:


> I took a lesson with Misha during the Scale The Summit tour and he taught me Have a Blast... theres a video of a kid playing it on Youtube, but the ending part with the chords is completely wrong - the rest, even the solo, is pretty much spot on. Sadly I'm in the last leg of my semester of class and have to focus on finals, so I can't tab it out



Tab it once you have the time bra!! song is amazing, I'd love to learn it!


----------



## The McThief

C2Aye said:


> I'm assuming because there's nothing said about my Captain On tab it's all good?
> 
> If there's anything wrong feel free to post corrections etc.
> 
> Linkt to tab - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2415019-post881.html



Man, sounds perfect to me! Awesome job!


----------



## C2Aye

The McThief said:


> Man, sounds perfect to me! Awesome job!



Cheers pal! I know for certain that the chorus is ever so slightly wrong because I'm out by a note. Bulb himself commented on the Captain On cover I did and told me


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Since nobody's posted tabs for Prelude Bombfare, I found this and it seems to be spot on. I haven't gone through the whole thing yet.

Periphery Bulb - Prelude To Ff7 Guitar Tab | Songsterr Guitar Tabs


----------



## space frog

^Lol some fingering issues, but it seems all right


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Well, part of the reason I haven't gone through it all yet is, well... I don't have a 7-string yet >.<' But, hey, it's better than nothing


----------



## tranqx

Hey guys, was on the can (hahaha) and felt like being a little generous, so here is part of Have a Blast!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11329081/bulb%20-%20have%20a%20blast.gp4

It's been a while since Misha taught me it (couple months) so feel free to make additions and take a stab at the other parts, but I feel like this is a good starting point.


----------



## space frog

fixed the slight error in the chorus of Captain On I think... anyways here's my cover


----------



## C2Aye

space frog said:


> fixed the slight error in the chorus of Captain On I think... anyways here's my cover



Yeah, the chorus alternates between 13/8 and 7/4. I've attached the latest version of the tab along with this post. Also, you may have not seen the other update which shows how to play the main riff/intro properly because I didn't realise it was tapped at first!

Anyhow, enjoy the latest version of the tab which I'm sure is pretty much correct!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

space frog said:


> fixed the slight error in the chorus of Captain On I think... anyways here's my cover




The cover is nice, but please tune your guitar next time.  (Not to be mean or anything)

E: With further listening, it's not that bad, but there's definitely some detunage there.


----------



## space frog

^lol, you know what, it's all because of that low F#. I had to pull so hard on the strings that upon practice the bridge came to be pulled up by like 35 degrees and the next day, I came to play some shit and the guitar was fucking detuned and the brdige was pulled up. If I had noticed it before, I would've checked it out fo sho :/

now that kinda sucks, its a couple covers that are out of tune now -__-'


----------



## Furiae

Are there any tabs of Not Enoug Mana?


----------



## space frog

only a tiny bit a few pages ago


----------



## Furiae

ok cool ^^ 

it is really a little though, but I shouldn't complain.

Looking forward to see more of the tabs ^^


----------



## Isildur1

Did anything ever come of an Epic Fail tab?


----------



## abadonae

There should be a book, i watched an interview with Rustey Cooley and Oli Herbert from All that Remains and he said that he actually sits down and writes out all the actual tabs for their songs and releases those. I think more artists should do that, i mean its always fun to try and figure out songs by ear but when it comes down to it and you want to be as precise as possible it would be awesome if they tabbed it out themselves.


----------



## solaces

anyone have a tab for next please


----------



## leopapitas

Hey guys, first time I ever post on this forum haha but I wanted to share with you what I've managed to figure out of "This Sentence is False"  I'm hoping Bulb will do a playalong one of these days lol

This Sentence is False.gp5 (MediaFire)


----------



## space frog

^hmmm there's an error when I try to download it


----------



## leopapitas

Space frog, try this one. D:

This Sentence is False.gp5


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The chords and rhythm seem to be right, but the song starts on a beat before bar 1. (I don't know what's that called in english vocabulary)

Paste.fi - This Sentence is False.gp5 This is the exact same tab with 4 first bars are notated correctly. I'm not in the mood for doing the rest, but it shouldn't be hard.

And please don't ask why do you have to notate it this way... Just believe me, it's correct.


----------



## space frog

leopapitas said:


> Space frog, try this one. D:
> 
> This Sentence is False.gp5



thanks


----------



## C2Aye

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The chords and rhythm seem to be right, but the song starts on a beat before bar 1. *(I don't know what's that called in english vocabulary)*



Just as an FYI, it's called starting on the upbeat. Or if you're being really fancy, you can also call it an anacrusis.

Now if you'll just tell us what it is in Finnish...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

C2Aye said:


> Just as an FYI, it's called starting on the upbeat. Or if you're being really fancy, you can also call it an anacrusis.
> 
> Now if you'll just tell us what it is in Finnish...



Starting on the upbeat = Aloittaa koholla

Anacrusis = kohoisku



E: Just to clear a bit of the origin of that: Kohottaa = To rise (f.e. to rise a glass - not: to rise you grade in math)


----------



## leopapitas

Kurkkuviipale said:


> The chords and rhythm seem to be right, but the song starts on a beat before bar 1. (I don't know what's that called in english vocabulary)
> 
> Paste.fi - This Sentence is False.gp5 This is the exact same tab with 4 first bars are notated correctly. I'm not in the mood for doing the rest, but it shouldn't be hard.
> 
> And please don't ask why do you have to notate it this way... Just believe me, it's correct.



Yeah, I know that I had started without taking the initial beats into consideration haha  Thanks for the corrections, though.


----------



## Winspear

Anyone know how to play the tapping fill in Icarus lives? The one on the Guitar Pro seems accurate for the part after the solo, but the other one at 1:35 seems to come in slightly before the 3rd beat of the bar. I can't tell if it is actually longer or not.


----------



## Junnage

EtherealEntity said:


> Anyone know how to play the tapping fill in Icarus lives? The one on the Guitar Pro seems accurate for the part after the solo, but the other one at 1:35 seems to come in slightly before the 3rd beat of the bar. I can't tell if it is actually longer or not.



Here:

Tapping Section of Solo.gp5



Also, I'm not sure if anyone actually cares, but soon I'm going to be releasing an updated version of Jetpacks was Yes!, Jetpacks 2.0 and All New Materials (completed)


----------



## leopapitas

Junnage, all three would be very much appreciated  At least by me haha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Junnage said:


> Here:
> 
> Tapping Section of Solo.gp5
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if anyone actually cares, but soon I'm going to be releasing an updated version of Jetpacks was Yes!, Jetpacks 2.0 and All New Materials (completed)



There seems to be one note too much on the tapping part.


----------



## Junnage

Kurkkuviipale said:


> There seems to be one note too much on the tapping part.



I figured. I made this quite awhile ago and I forgot to make that change.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Hey guys. I hate to ask but does anyone have PowerTab or GP4 (I'm poor ) of:
Füf
Focus Hour
Less Than Three
or any other 8-String featured tracks? Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## lobee

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey guys. I hate to ask but does anyone have PowerTab or GP4 (I'm poor ) of:
> Füf
> Focus Hour
> Less Than Three
> or any other 8-String featured tracks? Thanks in advance, guys.



I've had my Füf tab up on UG for a while now. Pretty sure you can just change the file extension from GP5 to GP4. Otherwise, there's Tuxguitar. It's free and plays Powertab and Guitarpro tabs.

Ff Guitar Pro Tab by Bulb @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## space frog

^This. Get Tux guitar. It's not as functional as GP IMO, but it can read GP5 files and ptb files as well with midi playback. And it's shareware


----------



## ZeroSignal

lobee said:


> I've had my Füf tab up on UG for a while now. Pretty sure you can just change the file extension from GP5 to GP4. Otherwise, there's Tuxguitar. It's free and plays Powertab and Guitarpro tabs.
> 
> Ff Guitar Pro Tab by Bulb @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



Thanks, man. I could have sworn that Füf was played with an 8 string. Oh well... I must find something else to test it with.


----------



## crg123

A tab for Focus Hour would be awesome! One of the many songs that made me want an to get an 8 haha


----------



## lobee

ZeroSignal said:


> Thanks, man. I could have sworn that Füf was played with an 8 string. Oh well... I must find something else to test it with.



It very well could have been played with an 8 string. There isn't that much info out there on that song, so I don't really know. At least some of those odd bends would make more sense when played on an 8 string. 

That tab took two weeks to complete, so there's no way I'm starting over again even if Misha himself shows us how he played it.

If anybody else has a comment about the tab, feel free to fire away. After all this time I still haven't gotten any real feedback on it, positive or negative.


----------



## danieluber1337

Kurkkuviipale said:


> but the song starts on a beat before bar 1. (I don't know what's that called in english vocabulary)



Pickup notes, my friend!


----------



## space frog

nice avatar dude


----------



## joediaz

cant anybody tab letter experiment for guitar pro 5 -.- i cant understand guitar pro 6 :S if anybody reads this please help i really want to learn that song


----------



## Andrewdmfc

Hey guys, I'm not the greatest guitarist in the world but i see a lot of replies asking for help learning Epic Fail so here's an aiight at best video cover i made for practice hopefully it will help you guys figure out the notes.

YouTube - &#x202a;epic fail&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## space frog

^nice work


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Andrewdmfc said:


> Hey guys, I'm not the greatest guitarist in the world but i see a lot of replies asking for help learning Epic Fail so here's an aiight at best video cover i made for practice hopefully it will help you guys figure out the notes.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;epic fail&#x202c;&rlm;



It's good, but next time - tune your guitar. Sorry if I sound like a dick or something. 

Also, reduce the distortion a little. Please.


----------



## Andrewdmfc

Thanks, no I appreciate the criticism they only help you play better. I'm still getting use to pod farm only had it for a couple weeks so I'm definitely going to have to work on finding a cleaner tone.


----------



## MellowHypeDjent

Hey I searched and couldn't find this, but does anyone have the broken chords at the end of All New Materials during the glitchy/idm section? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clems6belio

Hi guys. school year is now finished so I've time to tab out some bulb's song again.
I'm on Epic Fail right now, and I guess the correct tunning is D A D Gb A E.
What do you think ?


----------



## Andrewdmfc

for my video i used dropped c which i thought was the bulb standard. i'll work on putting together a tab in guitar pro.


----------



## tranqx

Epic Fail is C G C E G D.


----------



## clems6belio

Cuz I've tabbed out 2:30 of the song, a littl' more, and D A D Gb A E really seems to be the correct tuning. You'll see chords and placement, this tuning is sooo easy for this song ^^


----------



## clems6belio

Okay, so I've finished to tab *Epic Fail*and I think now that D A D Gb A E is the correct tuning.

Here is my tab : Epic Fail.gp5


----------



## Andrewdmfc

Dude you did a really good job on the tab, c or d or whatever still sounds good to me


----------



## MellowHypeDjent

MellowHypeDjent said:


> Hey I searched and couldn't find this, but does anyone have the broken chords at the end of All New Materials during the glitchy/idm section? Thanks in advance.



Anybody? Anything?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

MellowHypeDjent said:


> Anybody? Anything?



Nope, I have the full tab for ANM, but the ending is not there.


----------



## Isildur1

clems6belio said:


> Okay, so I've finished to tab *Epic Fail*and I think now that D A D Gb A E is the correct tuning.
> 
> Here is my tab : Epic Fail.gp5


Well, technically, according to Mark it is CGCEGD (like Scarlet), but your tab does look awesome. Finally! Thank you so much. If you ever need some sexual favors I know a lot of whores.


----------



## BR10N

I tried to install GP on my computer only to have it detect malicious software on my system? Is there an alternate link where I can Find Bulb/ Periphery tabs?

To be more specific, I'm looking for: 

Breeze 

OMNOM (Of Man-Not of Machine)- Snow Angel

This Sentence Is False

I think OMNOM is a Bulb project?!


----------



## hSnz0r

MellowHypeDjent said:


> Anybody? Anything?



YouTube - &#x202a;Periphery - All New Materials (Guitar cover)&#x202c;&rlm;

this is how i play it, basically the opening chords. might be additional guitars with some effects as well


----------



## clems6belio

BR10N said:


> Is there an alternate link where I can Find Bulb/ Periphery tabs?
> 
> To be more specific, I'm looking for:
> 
> *Breeze*


 

I've already tabbed Breeze : Breeze Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

OMNOM is a Bulb side project yeah ^^


----------



## eclipsex1

MellowHypeDjent said:


> Anybody? Anything?



They're the same chords that are played in the intro.


----------



## sell2792

I tried going through this whole thread but I can't find it.. is their a complete tab of Racecar?


----------



## Jackrat

AlucardXIX said:


> Tampa area. The lack of able musicians is astounding...



Oh shit man I live in Tampa rofl hell yeah and tell me about, I'm convinced theres nothing good here as far as musicians go.


----------



## clems6belio

sell2792 said:


> I tried going through this whole thread but I can't find it.. is their a complete tab of Racecar?


 
Man, all you don't know, google knows.
And google tells you to check my tab of racecar >.<
Racecar Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## isispelican

dont know if this has been posted but here it is


----------



## space frog

Any tab for Strizzwald anywhere? I MUST learn this song.


----------



## crg123

Any tabs for Focus Hour?


----------



## davemeistro

space frog said:


> Any tab for Strizzwald anywhere? I MUST learn this song.



I'll tab it out for you when I get home. I covered it a while ago, you can check it out and get a headstart if you want, its pretty straightforward.


----------



## space frog

^you would be my hero. I'll check your cover out though, it's prolly super as all your other Periffery covers.


----------



## davemeistro

space frog said:


> ^you would be my hero. I'll check your cover out though, it's prolly super as all your other Periffery covers.



Haha, thanks! Here you go, its quick and dirty so I apologize

strizzwald.gp5


----------



## clems6belio

Yeah your tab is accurate, no mistakes, lacks the drums however

I covered it too 4 months ago : Strizzwald (Bulb cover) by clems6belio on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free , I added solos with my crappy 6 string Ibanez x)

Drop Ab, not too difficult to play, but very funny at the end ^^


----------



## davemeistro

clems6belio said:


> Yeah your tab is accurate, no mistakes, lacks the drums however
> 
> I covered it too 4 months ago : Strizzwald (Bulb cover) by clems6belio on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free , I added solos with my crappy 6 string Ibanez x)
> 
> Drop Ab, not too difficult to play, but very funny at the end ^^



Thanks, haha I don't have time or the patience to tab out the drums, sorry. Anybody else who wants to, feel free though! 

Cool cover BTW!


----------



## space frog

davemeistro said:


> Haha, thanks! Here you go, its quick and dirty so I apologize
> 
> strizzwald.gp5



doesnt matter, I'd take anything to start me up on that one. thanks a lot!


----------



## Ramburger

*mod edit: yeah we have a whole thread dedicated to Bulb/Periphery tabs for a reason*



Im current recording a cover for this song and I am having trouble trying to figure out the technique used to the solo or even getting such a clean sound. Does anyone have any ideas or tips for this?


----------



## sk3ks1s

I could be wrong, but I think he actually taps it??? What buttons he's pushing and levers he's puling, I haven't the slightest.


----------



## Unto The Sky

I play the first bit as a sweep, but it has a few hammer ons along the way, it's really quite difficult to get it to sound as fluid as the original. A guy i know plays it as a 3NPS legato-ey thing too which sounds quite good!

Sorry this isn't much help!


----------



## clems6belio

I began to tab Strizzwald months ago, with guitars, bass and drums.
Now you've done the guitars (and well done), I'll just add drums on your tab, cuz...
I'm lazy too. x)


----------



## simulclass83

Okay, I've searched everywhere for Oxmodius tabs. Any ideas?
Mainly the solo part around 50 seconds in.


----------



## Malkav

I play it as a string skipped lick with a leading tapped note from the right hand... Sounds like that's what he was doing, in fact I think I've seen him employ that style of tapping quite often. It's what Guthrie Govan recomends is probably a better sounding alternative to sweep picking


----------



## Static

i play that solo by string skipping with a tapped note on each of the strings i play on.


----------



## crg123

*Double Post Please delete*


----------



## crg123

The Tabs I want the most:

Focus Hour
Oxmodius
Tiger
In a Forest (First Bulb song I ever heard)
Forever and a Half


I'm curious how many 8 strings songs does bulb have? I wanna learn them all . I have trouble figuring out which songs go to that low F#, since G# is already so low haha


----------



## simulclass83

I started a tab for the Oxmodius solo, 50 seconds in. If anyone wants a guitar pro 6 tab of it to finish PM me. (It got confusing halfway through :/)


----------



## crg123

I only have GP5


----------



## Ceeior

Hey im new to this site site and im a big fan of bulb and periphery  and i not so good at guitar shredding and alll :x but i just love bulb's work and was just wondering if there is a not too hard 6string guitar song tht somone could show me  but anyways great forum ^^


----------



## Ninetyfour

Jetpacks Was Yes is pretty straightforward, you should try that.


----------



## Ceeior

nice ^^ ill check it out ^^


----------



## Ceeior

idk if this will help anyone with tabbing some songs from periphery or help someone but i found this Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 2) showing how a part is played in INSOMNIA and RACECAR so ya idk if it'll help


----------



## clems6belio

Racecar and Insomnia have already been tabbed ^^
Check "UltimateGuitar.com" ^^


----------



## Ceeior

ohhh right sry >.<


----------



## wannabguitarist

The first part is tapped and the rest is just a mindfuck of alternate picking . If you have powertab I attached a tab of the first section Nolly made a while back


----------



## clems6belio

I tabbed the whole song (so the complete solo), maybe could be helpfull if the notes are accurate.

Breeze Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

As people said it, first part is tapping, rest is shred.


----------



## Winspear

Did a little video of Icarus Lives 


Any pointers? Haven't really tried to play tight metal stuff in a long time and this is the first song I've learnt while working on my technique. Pretty happy with it but screwed up here and there.


----------



## space frog

Really not bad at all but your picking could be a little more tight IMO. You sometimes seem a little bit uncomfy with your right hand. But otherwise that was pretty neat.


----------



## Ramburger

clems6belio said:


> I tabbed the whole song (so the complete solo), maybe could be helpfull if the notes are accurate.
> 
> Breeze Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> As people said it, first part is tapping, rest is shred.



thanks alot for the tab, here is how the recording turned out

Breeze-Bulb Mix 3 by The Dead Sleep Like Us on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## F0rte

Hey Everyone. Im not meaning to Grave dig or anything haha.
Since this is my first post I thought I would introduce myself!
My name is Brian And I play 6/7/ soon to be 8 string guitars and have played for close to 3 years and I have progressed relatively quickly.
Im kinda lame when it comes to theory but im working on it! My first REAL guitar lessons were with RC himself!

Just that I would say and that and I also would like to say thank you to clems for the Breeze tab.
Been looking for one for forever!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## isispelican

Ahead On Our Way Guitar Pro Tab by Haunted Shores @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Furiae

how is not enough mana going along?


----------



## space frog

isispelican said:


> Ahead On Our Way Guitar Pro Tab by Haunted Shores @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



I already had covered it like 2 months ago  but I didn't tab it :/


----------



## BrokenAvalanche

Does anyone have any PowerTabs??


----------



## Sikthness

BrokenAvalanche said:


> Does anyone have any PowerTabs??


 

Powertabs? Sure just let me connect to the internet via AOL 56k dial up and I will instant message you some, or I could type them up on a type writer and have the local courier bring them to you for a wooden nickel. 

Try Tux Guitar if you can't afford GuitarPro. And really, buying GP was one of the best things you can do if you are an avid tablature user such as myself. Good luck.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sikthness said:


> Powertabs? Sure just let me connect to the internet via AOL 56k dial up and I will instant message you some, or I could type them up on a type writer and have the local courier bring them to you for a wooden nickel.



You could also use fax to do that!


----------



## concertjunkie

*mod edit: piracy is bad, mmmm'kay?*


----------



## space frog

If you don't wanna pay do like Sikthness said: get tux guitar, its freeware that does all what GP does, except RSE.


----------



## AlucardXIX

And everyone who has GP knows that RSE is a waste of time and sounds worse than general midi.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

AlucardXIX said:


> And everyone who has GP knows that RSE is a waste of time and sounds worse than general midi.



Haha +1


----------



## Sikthy900

my m8s like guitar pro 6 but personaly it dont follow the notes right its like 5seconds after the actual note is played guitar pro 5 for win \m/


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sikthy900 said:


> my m8s like guitar pro 6 but personaly it dont follow the notes right its like 5seconds after the actual note is played guitar pro 5 for win \m/



This, and I tried the demo in GP6 and the drum programming sucked. GP5 it is.


----------



## space frog

^GP6 sucks so much for drums GOD!!! GP5 is still where it's at, but RSE is not THAT bad though...


----------



## sahaal

somebody gifted with doing tabs (not me) should find it in their hearts to tab out Periphery's version of One, at least how they do the intro differently anyway. I've tried, and failed miserably haha.


----------



## C2Aye

sahaal said:


> somebody gifted with doing tabs (not me) should find it in their hearts to tab out Periphery's version of One, at least how they do the intro differently anyway. I've tried, and failed miserably haha.



Just add the octave above on the intro.

Edit: Just had another listen, it's all the same except the guitar's are tuned a step down and there's a synth part playing the guitar line but one octave up. Apart from that, it's like for like.


----------



## space frog

the only difference from the original really is the solo. Maybe some arrangements like that synth, but otherwise its only the solo


----------



## C2Aye

space frog said:


> the only difference from the original really is the solo. Maybe some arrangements like that synth, but otherwise its only the solo



This, really.

I you want to learn One, you're best learning One by Metallica, for which there are probably thousands of tabs for on the net. Bulb himself said that their cover is pretty much note for note.


----------



## isispelican

its a half step down


----------



## dantel666

hey, I was wondering if anyone had a tab for the solo In Jetpacks thats not in Standard tuning since thats all i am finding online..


----------



## space frog

just play all the notes in drop C 1 fret further than in standard...


----------



## Ninetyfour

Use the search function in this thread, there's a Drop C tuning tab in here somewhere.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

How funny I happen to have a good tab for jetpacks! How do I have it? I did it! 

Paste.fi - Jetpacks Was Yes!(2).gp5

There you go mister.


----------



## space frog

Kurkkuviipale for president


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Has anyone made progress on a tab of "B Equals D"? It was mentioned quite a while back, but I thought I'd check anyways. Thanks!


----------



## Furiae

is not enough mana complete?


----------



## crg123

Just looked through 41 pages for Ow my feelings guitar pro tab, no luck sigh... By any chance has someone been holding out on us haha? Thanks guys. I wish there was a way we could archive all these tabs posted into one section/page.

P.S. does anyone happen to have any 8 string bulb tabs like focus hour? just curious


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

crg123 said:


> Just looked through 41 pages for Ow my feelings guitar pro tab, no luck sigh... By any chance has someone been holding out on us haha? Thanks guys. I wish there was a way we could archive all these tabs posted into one section/page.
> 
> P.S. does anyone happen to have any 8 string bulb tabs like focus hour? just curious



Haven't seen a tab for Ow My Feelings nor for Focus Hour. I'd like to see a tab for both of those though.


----------



## space frog

^YES and for Less than a Tree


----------



## BrojoJojo

Ow My Feelings!.gp5

Got bored tabbed up to 1:35, no Drums so it sounds kinda empty, the bass is basically just copypasta of the guitars + what I think I would do on bass to play it.

I'm PRETTY sure it's mostly correct. Ignore the HighCleanEcho track, the Cleans during the verse sounded wrong without an echo.

I'll update it as I continue learning/tabbing it.


----------



## space frog

You're the man.


----------



## crg123

Dude your the best


----------



## BrojoJojo

A little update on Ow my Feelings. Still at the same place, trying to map out the drums for the second verse so I have a rhythm to go off of for the guitars, also fixed one of the Octave Track notes in the Second Round of the Main Riff.

If you're good at mapping Drums, please help on the Second verse, I'm so lost.

If you're wanted to listen to what I've got so far on the drums ( So you can correct it) here's a link.

Ow My Feelings wDrums ver1.gp5


----------



## space frog

Will check that out asap


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Nice. I was trying to play what little there was of B Equals D and that song is stupid hard -_-' I can see why Mish doesn't want to play it xD


----------



## BrojoJojo

Ow My Feelings wDrums ver2.gp5

Oh Hey look what time it is.

Second verse done (Sorry it took so long), too lazy to write out the bass and drums because I cannot into the drums for that section.

Also took a stab at the Slidey "VOID THE PAST CREATE THE NEW" section. Bout to take another stab at the "Suddenly Heavy As Fuck*&#8482;*" section right after that, I'll update this post if I figure it out.

Once again, if you're good at drum tabbing, feel free to go ahead and fill it out. I've about given up. I'll probably just do bass and pulse cymbals from here on just to thicken up the sound, because I can't stand listening to low quality Midi guitars by themselves.


----------



## InertSolo

Hey guys, sorry to bother you all but I was searching through the thread using the search function and found mentions of an All New Materials tab Junnage was working on a while ago but it doesn't seem that he posted it here, if I'm wrong could someone direct me to it? Thanks in advance


----------



## crg123

Someother songs to add to the DO WANT list "Quite a Fright", "Plan B", "Prerequisite" and "Soulcrush." I really wish my ear was better for this stuff, man I'd kill to have tabs for all of Bulb/Periphery's songs haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

InertSolo said:


> Hey guys, sorry to bother you all but I was searching through the thread using the search function and found mentions of an All New Materials tab Junnage was working on a while ago but it doesn't seem that he posted it here, if I'm wrong could someone direct me to it? Thanks in advance



I must be the only one besides Junnage that has that tab. I'm just afraid that I can't post it without a permission from him since he did it.


----------



## Sikthness

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I must be the only one besides Junnage that has that tab. I'm just afraid that I can't post it without a permission from him since he did it.


 
How different is it from the GPs that have been floatin around for a while now? I'd love an accurate ANM tab, propably the strongest periphery song. Well, tied with Insomnia and Racecar.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Sikthness said:


> How different is it from the GPs that have been floatin around for a while now? I'd love an accurate ANM tab, propably the strongest periphery song. Well, tied with Insomnia and Racecar.



There is one notable flaw and a few other flaws that are related to time signatures. I'm now hoping for Junnage to pop out and say I can post the tab, or better post it himself.


----------



## space frog

meh these flaws are easily repairable by ear IMO. The notes in the tabs are mostly right, so timing can be adjusted afterwards...

But maybe that's just me, I NEVER use the metronome, I'm an all-ear guy when it comes to timing.


----------



## InertSolo

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I must be the only one besides Junnage that has that tab. I'm just afraid that I can't post it without a permission from him since he did it.



Oh well that's ok, thanks for letting me know that he hasn't given the ok for it yet.


----------



## F0rte

Anyone got tabs with the solos for Legatta?
Got most of it by ear, wanna check how close I am :3


----------



## Lorcan Ward

What tuning is Jetpacks was Yes V2.0 in?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

^ Still in drop C.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

0 Xero 0 said:


> ^ Still in drop C.



Cheers!!!!

Here are 3 periphery solos I tabbed out. Enjoy!!!


----------



## clems6belio

Hi guys, I don't know if it has already done, but here is ALL the tabs I have of Bulb and Periphery including my own corrected tabs (Racecar, Breeze, Press Enter and Epic Fail).

Periphery-Bulb TABS.zip


----------



## Winspear

You are a hero.


----------



## space frog

hell yes


----------



## AlucardXIX

Ahaha I like how a tab of All Against All by The Haunted ended up in there.


----------



## clems6belio

AlucardXIX said:


> Ahaha I like how a tab of All Against All by The Haunted ended up in there.




Haha, woops ?


----------



## F0rte

I've gone through this whole thread...
Either i'm blind, or there is NO tab for letter experiment.

If yewhaz, please share...kthxbai


----------



## space frog

on ultimate guitar


----------



## GuitarBalls

So I've ventured through the whole thread until page 20, and I'm fucking desperate for the tab for Zyglrox. Pleaseee anyoneeeeee


----------



## space frog

space frog said:


> on ultimate guitar


 ^


----------



## MobiusR

my god is there even a hint of a tiger tab?


----------



## superstickytape

Can someone tab out resonance, such an awesome song and i'm horrible at figuring out chords!


----------



## willow

I get this probably isn't the right thread for this but i figured i'm likely to get a good answer so what the hell...

can someone tell me the name of the tune misha plays at the start of this video? cheers guys!


----------



## niffnoff

Probably new album material. I don't think I've heard of a periphery tune with 8 strings until now


----------



## C2Aye

niffnoff said:


> Probably new album material. I don't think I've heard of a periphery tune with 8 strings until now



Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's a test clip for his 8-string


----------



## rock90

Hey guys!

I saw some posts some time ago wher people were asking about FTG drums. I don't know if somebody allready posted them but anyway, here they are. Just the drums.

I did this by ear and using pacemacer plugin for winamp so it might be a little bit incorect at some points. These are the drums for the older version and not for the one that's on Icarus EP, but i replaced some of the fills with the ones from the new version couse either they sounded better or were easier to pick up. 

I did this cause i intend to do a full cover of the song.

I hope this helps someone. I had a lot of fun doing it. 

Cheers


----------



## penguin_316

Still kinda boggles my mind how light the strings Misha uses are. I use a .63 (D' Addario) for my low Ab...he uses a .59. There is quite a bit difference in both the sound and the tension. After 15 mins of wailing on that Ab it usually off by almost a half-step....I'd like to use the lighter set but i can barely keep the heavier set in tune.


----------



## Jook

Did anybody ever post a fixed gptab of Zyglrox with the solo and missing parts?


----------



## space frog

penguin_316 said:


> Still kinda boggles my mind how light the strings Misha uses are. I use a .63 (D' Addario) for my low Ab...he uses a .59. There is quite a bit difference in both the sound and the tension. After 15 mins of wailing on that Ab it usually off by almost a half-step....I'd like to use the lighter set but i can barely keep the heavier set in tune.



scale difference maybe?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

penguin_316 said:


> Still kinda boggles my mind how light the strings Misha uses are. I use a .63 (D' Addario) for my low Ab...he uses a .59. There is quite a bit difference in both the sound and the tension. After 15 mins of wailing on that Ab it usually off by almost a half-step....I'd like to use the lighter set but i can barely keep the heavier set in tune.



If you watch the video where he unveils his db1 for the first time, he uses and 11-49 + 68 which is what I use. Except i have the 11-49ws for the wound third. Also, the scale is longer. 

Regius 8 on Periphery's new album recording! - Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982


----------



## chrisbDTM

does anyone know of a 'Have a Blast' tab?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I remember there was one that had like the few first riffs of the song a while ago. It should be in this thread, I'm just too lazy to search for it.


----------



## tranqx

chrisbDTM said:


> does anyone know of a 'Have a Blast' tab?



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11329081/bulb - have a blast.gp4
Thats the one I posted after I had my lesson with Misha.


----------



## space frog

you can also search for austin white I think frome Being, he did a full cover of the song, you might be able to learn from it.


----------



## Darkmek

It's too much asking for an archive with all the bulb/periphery tab to download? 
I think i miss some tabs...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Someone did something that you just described just a few pages back.


----------



## Darkmek

yep  thnks


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

tranqx said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11329081/bulb - have a blast.gp4
> Thats the one I posted after I had my lesson with Misha.


 
Thankyou so much you've saved me time!


----------



## Isildur1

After seeing the latest update i'd really like to learn Luck as a Constant


----------



## Sikthness

Is there a really accurate tab of All New Materials around? The Gp ones I have seem pretty close, but a few things don't seem right. Maybe I just suck too hard to make them sound right.


----------



## anima

Has anyone tried to tab "luck as a constant" ? The first riff is one of the best i've ever heard 
I kinda suck at tabbing/finding by ear the riffs, but i'll keep trying ^^'


----------



## calves92

Hey guys, I've just started working on a tab for B equals D. I'm not great at tabbing so I can't make any promises but I'm gonna give it my best shot. I'll post it here when I finish.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

There's a little bit of a tab on here. I believe Misha said somewhere that he doesn't like that song because it's "harder than his dick". It's definitely tricky.


----------



## Furiae

does someone have the tabs of not enough mana of the section: 1:34 till 2:20


----------



## JosephAOI

Someone tab Not Enough Mana and Luck As A Constant 













Please?


----------



## calves92

Here's what I have of B equals D so far.

BequalsD.tg

I think it's right for the most part. I've been kinda busy so it's taking me a while. Feel free to add anything.


----------



## KingTriton

does your tab include parts after 1:11, if it does then its worth getting tu, because tabs already exists for that song until that point i believe nolly have tabbed it


----------



## calves92

No, it doesn't yet. I plan on at least attempting to tab the rest of it though.


----------



## macytmcterry

Anyone found or made a tab for F8?? That's by far one of my favourite clips so far but can't find anything for it!


----------



## squibble94

Hey guys, I just joined here (even though I do not own a seven string. ) Anyway, I just made a tab for B Equals D. I slowed it down in Reaper and tried the best I could to match the notes. Anyway, here ya go.


----------



## Sikthness

squibble94 said:


> Hey guys, I just joined here (even though I do not own a seven string. ) Anyway, I just made a tab for B Equals D. I slowed it down in Reaper and tried the best I could to match the notes. Anyway, here ya go.



Oh fuck yea man. One of my fav bulb songs.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I hate to be "that guy", but seriously, does anyone know those notes in the new Frak The Gods at :44, :50, 1:52, and lastly 1:59

It's those 4 new runs they do and for the life of me I can't figure out what notes they are playing even after watching Jakes video and Misha's multiple times


----------



## Eptaceros

squibble94 said:


> Hey guys, I just joined here (even though I do not own a seven string. ) Anyway, I just made a tab for B Equals D. I slowed it down in Reaper and tried the best I could to match the notes. Anyway, here ya go.



awesome tab!


----------



## squibble94

MiPwnYew said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but seriously, does anyone know those notes in the new Frak The Gods at :44, :50, 1:52, and lastly 1:59
> 
> It's those 4 new runs they do and for the life of me I can't figure out what notes they are playing even after watching Jakes video and Misha's multiple times



I feel your pain man, I feel your pain. I'll try to decipher it now. I believe it is two different parts in the left and right side that make a really dissonant sound. The first set is just hammer on. The second set is tapped.

Edit: At :44 the run on the right sounds like

------------------------------------------------14-15-16-17-
-----------------14-15-16-17--------------------------------
--------------------------------14-15-16-17-----------------
--14-15-16-17-----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------

The left side is the same pattern but it starts on 13. In other words, you move down a half step.

Then at :50, the _right_ side goes 

-----------------14-15-16-17------------------------------
----------------------------------------------14-15-16-17-
--14-15-16-17---------------------------------------------
--------------------------------14-15-16-17---------------
-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------

and the _left _is a half step up.


The tapping part evades my ears.


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah they seem to do that minor second harmony quite a lot on fills. I notice that quite a lot, Necrophagist do it, SikTh, I was surprised how much I like the sound of it when I realised what it was.


----------



## Spacepants

MiPwnYew said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but seriously, does anyone know those notes in the new Frak The Gods at :44, :50, 1:52, and lastly 1:59
> 
> It's those 4 new runs they do and for the life of me I can't figure out what notes they are playing even after watching Jakes video and Misha's multiple times



a friend taught me this, and it seems pretty accurate

all hammered

1:---------------------------------12-13-16---------------
2:------------12-13-16------------------------------------
3:-----------------------12-14-16-------------------------
4:-12-14-16-----------------------------------------------
5:---------------------------------------------------------
6:---------------------------------------------------------

2nd time

1:------------12-13-16------------------------------------
2:---------------------------------12-13-16---------------
3:-12-14-16-----------------------------------------------
4:----------------------12-14-16--------------------------
5:---------------------------------------------------------
6:---------------------------------------------------------

the other guitar plays the same thing half-a-step down.


----------



## BrojoJojo

Hey, I've finally finished tabbing out Ow My Feelings. Here it is.

The only section I'm not sure about is the higher tapping section. But I can live with one 3/4 measure being wrong.


----------



## Djentlyman

Hello fellow Peripherals,

Dont know if this has already been covered but does anyone know the 'inverted' power chords used in the outro for Jetpacks? Its really bugging me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## squibble94

3313 on FCGC respectively.


----------



## jupe123

does anyone have a download for the jetpacks tab that Kurkkuviipale did? the link he posted doesn't seem to be working


----------



## davemeistro

Make Total Destroy.GP5


----------



## Ploatic

Was just thinking of covering this mehself, good job man!


----------



## davemeistro

Yeah, I just got done watching some of the footage of them playing at download and there is definitely an easier slash better way to play it haha.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Hey guys, I updated the quick runs in Frak The Gods that they changed between the demo version and EP and also some of the chords at the end (on guitar one in GP). Turns out Youtube added a feature to slow down the videos so I just watch the videos of Jake and Misha in slow-mo lol


----------



## R_Soul

Periphery - Scarlet Guitar Cover - YouTube 
tab:Download Scarlet Tab 2.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## niffnoff

R_Soul said:


> Periphery - Scarlet Guitar Cover - YouTube
> tab:Download Scarlet Tab 2.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way



Find a better mirror site...


----------



## splinter8451

niffnoff said:


> Find a better mirror site...



Worked fine for me 

Nice job dude! Thanks for the tab!


----------



## Winspear

^ Ditto, cheers!


----------



## R_Soul

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Ditto, cheers!



No worries guys, tab should be pretty spot on.


----------



## niffnoff

for some reason it took me to about 3 different sites each time I clicked the download button (yes I checked to see if it had gp5 in the link before you say) :| so idk....

the tab was fine.


----------



## Sebski

Does someone feel like working on The Gods Must Be Crazy!? 

It'd be much appreciated


----------



## Fiction

I'm trying to tab out 'Luck as a constant' I've done some searching and can't find anything. I've got the first 2 bars once it kicks in and that's it, but the accenting is really throwing me off, if anyone wants to help if they know any of it, just pm.


----------



## Sebski

Along with that last link I posted, I'd really love if someone could work on Mile Zero with the new clip posted  I would have a go myself if I wasn't so busy


----------



## Giakkkk

Hey guys, any updated tab for Have a Blast?

Best song on new album, with Luck as a Constant.


----------



## Sikthness

Giakkkk said:


> Hey guys, any updated tab for Have a Blast?
> 
> Best song on new album, with Luck as a Constant.



cant wait for a full Have a Blast and Luck as a Constant tab. Then the Gods Must Be CrazY! cuz thats got some great chords going on.


----------



## tranqx

Here's my poor attempt at Gods...


----------



## Giakkkk

Sikthness said:


> cant wait for a full Have a Blast and Luck as a Constant tab. *Then the Gods Must Be CrazY! cuz thats got some great chords going on.*



And DAT lead guitar in the middle of the song...


----------



## Yaris

Ok I tabbed out part of the first verse rhythm of The Gods Must Be Crazy. I only did one guitar for now and I'm not sure how correct it is. Sounds pretty good to me.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Periphery Tabs/the_gods_must_be_crazy.gp5


----------



## kentays

Hey all, I was bored last night so I decided to transcribe the Wes Hauch guest solo from Mile Zero... without a guitar 
So the fingerings might be a little iffy on some parts. I was hoping you guys could fix those. I'm pretty confident in the rhythm and the notes though.
Now someone shred the solo and upload it I wanna see it in action 

http://www.mediafire.com/?q6zw8riofeqr72b


----------



## Sebski

kentays said:


> Hey all, I was bored last night so I decided to transcribe the Wes Hauch guest solo from Mile Zero... without a guitar
> So the fingerings might be a little iffy on some parts. I was hoping you guys could fix those. I'm pretty confident in the rhythm and the notes though.
> Now someone shred the solo and upload it I wanna see it in action
> 
> Mile Zero - Wes Hauch Solo.gp5



Not me, but


And cheers for tabbing that out though

Oh and Yaris, your link comes up as a text file, mind re-uploading?


----------



## Yaris

Sebski said:


> Oh and Yaris, your link comes up as a text file, mind re-uploading?


 
That's weird, I exported it in tuxguitar which usually works for me but I can't test it in gp5. Is it possible to save it and try to open within guitar pro or whatever you use? I'll look at it when I get home.


----------



## Sebski

Yaris said:


> That's weird, I exported it in tuxguitar which usually works for me but I can't test it in gp5. Is it possible to save it and try to open within guitar pro or whatever you use? I'll look at it when I get home.



My bad it's fine now, I was just pretty sure I tried right-clicking and saving already and it said it was a txt file. But nice one though, cheers


----------



## Ploatic

Good tab man  

I learned Have a Blast!, Ji and Scarlet (I'll put links below), but here's the thing, like I tell everyone, I've must of done a total of 3 ish tabs in my life (not to mention I did them for simple songs when I didn't play guitar for too long...), I just can't have the patience to do them. But if anything, what I could do is make a video where I play the parts of Have a Blast! slowly, would that be good?
Anyway here you go!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Just curious, is there a quick reference to what tunings each of the Periphery songs are in?

Eric


----------



## Junnage

Ploatic said:


> Good tab man
> 
> I learned Have a Blast!, Ji and Scarlet (I'll put links below), but here's the thing, like I tell everyone, I've must of done a total of 3 ish tabs in my life (not to mention I did them for simple songs when I didn't play guitar for too long...), I just can't have the patience to do them. But if anything, what I could do is make a video where I play the parts of Have a Blast! slowly, would that be good?
> Anyway here you go!




YES PLEASE!!!! 

Please do a walkthrough of how to play the parts of Have a Blast! Also, it would help if you did tell us what tuning it was in


----------



## Junnage

jupe123 said:


> does anyone have a download for the jetpacks tab that Kurkkuviipale did? the link he posted doesn't seem to be working


I've made a tab based on the parts of the tab that he did if you'd like me to post that.

*EDIT: Sorry for the double post. I'm not sure how to consolidate them.*


----------



## cheepy91

TheShreddinHand said:


> Just curious, is there a quick reference to what tunings each of the Periphery songs are in?
> 
> Eric


Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero

Drop C Variants (6 String)
CGCEGD - Scarlet
A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
AGCFAD - Zyglrox

Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Muramasa, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy

Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune

F# Standard (8 String) - Ji


----------



## ScottyB724

Someone must tab out the intro to Mile Zero, its so sick.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

ScottyB724 said:


> Someone must tab out the intro to Mile Zero, its so sick.




here ya go - Mile Zero - Wes Hauch Solo with Rhythm guitar.gp5

I just used kentays solo tab (awesome work man) and added the rhythm guitar which is pretty much the same as the intro. It's not exact but with some minor tweaks it should be right


----------



## Psyy

insaneshawnlane said:


> here ya go - Mile Zero - Wes Hauch Solo with Rhythm guitar.gp5
> 
> I just used kentays solo tab (awesome work man) and added the rhythm guitar which is pretty much the same as the intro. It's not exact but with some minor tweaks it should be right



Well done, sir. This album is full of ridiculous riffage. My tops to learn are Mile Zero, Have a Blast, and Ji.


----------



## R_Soul

Hey all! heres my cover of The Gods must be crazy!

Periphery - The Gods Must Be Crazy! Guitar Cover - YouTube 

and here is a tab of the riffs http://www.sendspace.com/file/9soybu

ENJOY!


----------



## ScottyB724

Awesome work everyone, seriously. Also those 3 video covers sound fucking spot-on.


----------



## brutalwizard

Ploatic said:


> Good tab man
> 
> I learned Have a Blast!, Ji and Scarlet (I'll put links below), but here's the thing, like I tell everyone, I've must of done a total of 3 ish tabs in my life (not to mention I did them for simple songs when I didn't play guitar for too long...), I just can't have the patience to do them. But if anything, what I could do is make a video where I play the parts of Have a Blast! slowly, would that be good?
> Anyway here you go!





How are these covers if your just pantomiming all the parts with no cord, amp, or a recording of yourself over the original track?

If you are playing the correct parts, Good job man. It LOOKS good!! Although none of us can really comment on your technique, tone, or articulation regarding these tunes.


----------



## Fiction

brutalwizard said:


> How are these covers if your just pantomiming all the parts with no cord, amp, or a recording of yourself over the original track?
> 
> If you are playing the correct parts, Good job man. It LOOKS good!! Although none of us can really comment on your technique, tone, or articulation regarding these tunes.



Ji is recorded, you can hear a few screw ups, but he does say for Have a Blast that he had no cord I didn't listen to scarlet though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

cheepy91 said:


> Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero
> 
> Drop C Variants (6 String)
> CGCEGD - Scarlet
> A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
> AGCFAD - Zyglrox
> 
> Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Muramasa, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy
> 
> Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
> Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
> F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune
> 
> F# Standard (8 String) - Ji



Thanks dude!


----------



## Drummerrrrr

brutalwizard said:


> How are these covers if your just pantomiming all the parts with no cord, amp, or a recording of yourself over the original track?
> 
> If you are playing the correct parts, Good job man. It LOOKS good!! Although none of us can really comment on your technique, tone, or articulation regarding these tunes.



I can definitely hear recordings over all of these!


----------



## Fiction

R_Soul said:


> Hey all! heres my cover of The Gods must be crazy!
> 
> Periphery - The Gods Must Be Crazy! Guitar Cover - YouTube
> 
> and here is a tab of the riffs Download TheGodsMustBeCrazytab.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
> 
> ENJOY!



Yo dawg, you're about to get A LOT of Video Views.. Periphery just shared your cover


----------



## squibble94

Working on Luck as a Constant tab. I'm only doing guitar 1 for now, but I'll try picking out guitar 2 soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ploatic

Lmao thanks for clearing that up, I just didn't have a cable for the have a blast! video but recorded the parts previously. 
I might do another cover, then I'll probably post a video on how to play have a blast! slowly.


----------



## squibble94

Alright guys, here's my Luck as a Constant tab so far. It's not done, but I figured I would give you something to start with. I'll update it when it's completed.


----------



## R_Soul

squibble94 said:


> Alright guys, here's my Luck as a Constant tab so far. It's not done, but I figured I would give you something to start with. I'll update it when it's completed.



Thanks dude!


----------



## Psyy

Off topic completely regarding tablature, but my download of P: II from iTunes worked out so that Luck as a Constant was overwritten by Ragnarok. So I actually have two Ragnaroks and no Luck as a Constant. Has anyone else had a similar issue and, if so, is there a way I can be refunded Luck as a Constant?


----------



## ReneMoe

Hey Peripherals 

Here is my attempt of creating a Have a Blast tab, including the three guitars, Bass and Mishas solo. There is just the Guthrie solo left but I will try to tab it within the next days. (Busy n stuff)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dyx5l1txcl8dqh2/periphery_have_a_blast.gp5

I'm pretty sure I got some parts wrong concerning which member plays which part, but I think it works out.
The tab is currently being queued in UG, so it'll be out there soon too
Have fun! (and a Blast  )


----------



## ReneMoe

Ploatic said:


> Lmao thanks for clearing that up, I just didn't have a cable for the have a blast! video but recorded the parts previously.
> I might do another cover, then I'll probably post a video on how to play have a blast! slowly.



A slower version of the Guthrie Solo would be awesome! I'ts the only thing missing in my tab.

By the way, awesome playing in the three covers!


----------



## kentays

I started transcribing the Guthrie solo from Have a Blast a few days ago and got about 3/4th's of it done. I've just been really lazy about finishing it...some of the fast runs take forever to transcribe  I'll try to finish up and up it if someone hasn't already by then.


----------



## Enselmis

Dudes! If you're gonna take a stab at The Gods Must Be Crazy, make sure you take into account that it should be notated in 12/8. It's in 4/4 with a triplet feel for the most part but the problem with that is it changes to straight four for a few bars at certain parts. That makes it really difficult to notate unless you go at it in 12/8.


----------



## Ploatic

ReneMoe said:


> A slower version of the Guthrie Solo would be awesome! I'ts the only thing missing in my tab.
> 
> By the way, awesome playing in the three covers!



Thanks :] I'll take a look at the tab you put up its peaking my attention 
And sure thing! I already started another cover, then right after I'll put up the video of me playing the parts slowly!

Oh and I'll also be curious to see what you put up kentays!


----------



## Giakkkk

ReneMoe said:


> Hey Peripherals
> 
> Here is my attempt of creating a Have a Blast tab, including the three guitars, Bass and Mishas solo. There is just the Guthrie solo left but I will try to tab it within the next days. (Busy n stuff)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dyx5l1txcl8dqh2/periphery_have_a_blast.gp5
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got some parts wrong concerning which member plays which part, but I think it works out.
> The tab is currently being queued in UG, so it'll be out there soon too
> Have fun! (and a Blast  )



I love you


----------



## AlucardXIX

squibble94 said:


> Alright guys, here's my Luck as a Constant tab so far. It's not done, but I figured I would give you something to start with. I'll update it when it's completed.



You are my hero right now. I will be covering this soon.


----------



## crg123

> Originally Posted by cheepy91
> 
> Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
> Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
> F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune
> 
> F# Standard (8 String) - Ji



Wait Captain on is Drop F#??? I didn't know that

Can't wait for a Ji and Ragnarok tab, I'll put my 8 string to good use


----------



## Matt_D_

ReneMoe said:


> Hey Peripherals
> 
> Here is my attempt of creating a Have a Blast tab, including the three guitars, Bass and Mishas solo. There is just the Guthrie solo left but I will try to tab it within the next days. (Busy n stuff)



:O kickass, thankyou man!


----------



## squibble94

AlucardXIX said:


> You are my hero right now. I will be covering this soon.



No problem. I just realized a mistake though. In the part that's labeled "Chorus?" change the 0-9-10 on the G to 0-4-5 on the C. I was listening to it as background music while cleaning my house and I heard the open was higher. Let me know when it's covered! I'd love to see it.


----------



## jbrin0tk

kentays said:


> Hey all, I was bored last night so I decided to transcribe the Wes Hauch guest solo from Mile Zero... without a guitar
> So the fingerings might be a little iffy on some parts. I was hoping you guys could fix those. I'm pretty confident in the rhythm and the notes though.
> Now someone shred the solo and upload it I wanna see it in action
> 
> Mile Zero - Wes Hauch Solo.gp5




Hey, really nice work! The only thing I noticed that was really awkward to play was the part just before the bending. I found it much easier to play that part by doing a string skipping, tapping sequence that uses those same notes. I know that's kind of vague and I don't know how to use the text tab that 
I sometimes see here, but I could send it back to you with my changes and you could see what you think if you want. They are the exact same notes that you used, just played differently. PM me if interested and thanks for the great work!


----------



## ReneMoe

Alright. as promised, here is the full (Guitar and Bass) tab of Have a Blast, including the Guthrie Govan solo.
I'm sure there are some things wrong with the timing, cause it gets really weird, but I'm sure it's mostly accurate. I realized it's fucking impossible to play for me 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/utyb7mgu1ea17ua/periphery_have_a_blast%20%28with%20Solo%29.gp5


----------



## Khoi

you guys are seriously doing God's work. Thank you.


----------



## tr0n

ReneMoe said:


> Alright. as promised, here is the full (Guitar and Bass) tab of Have a Blast, including the Guthrie Govan solo.
> I'm sure there are some things wrong with the timing, cause it gets really weird, but I'm sure it's mostly accurate. I realized it's fucking impossible to play for me
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/utyb7mgu1ea17ua/periphery_have_a_blast%20%28with%20Solo%29.gp5



A Googolplex times thanks.


----------



## Ploatic

As I told you pretty good job man  I play it slightly differently in some parts but its looking good.
My slow playthrough should be up within the day!

edit: aaaaaaand here we go, baboum!

How to play Have a Blast! by Periphery - YouTube


----------



## bigswifty

ReneMoe said:


> Alright. as promised, here is the full (Guitar and Bass) tab of Have a Blast, including the Guthrie Govan solo.
> I'm sure there are some things wrong with the timing, cause it gets really weird, but I'm sure it's mostly accurate. I realized it's fucking impossible to play for me
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/utyb7mgu1ea17ua/periphery_have_a_blast%20%28with%20Solo%29.gp5



Masterful gp5 work 
Thanks for this!


----------



## zhangshred

So I know that most of the buzz here is surrounding Periphery II (deservedly), but listening to some of the solos on the new record really got me back into Breeze for some reason, and there never was a good tab for the solo. I managed to slow the song down and try my best to figure it out note for note, and here it is! I recorded it quickly with my crappy flipcam and I'm playing it in standard 

 

and here's the gp5, with the solo tabbed out both in standard and drop C

Bulb - Breeze.gp5


----------



## ReneMoe

ReneMoe said:


> Alright. as promised, here is the full (Guitar and Bass) tab of Have a Blast, including the Guthrie Govan solo.
> I'm sure there are some things wrong with the timing, cause it gets really weird, but I'm sure it's mostly accurate. I realized it's fucking impossible to play for me
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/utyb7mgu1ea17ua/periphery_have_a_blast%20%28with%20Solo%29.gp5




Better link:
Zippyshare.com - periphery_have_a_blast (with Solo).gp5


----------



## xSabrina2x

If someone posts a tab for Erised, I will love you forever.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

xSabrina2x said:


> If someone posts a tab for Erised, I will love you forever.


 
That song is fucking killer, love the outro solo, so yes that would be excellent if some gifted tabber could do this for all of us to enjoy!

I would attempt it, but I suck at transcribing


----------



## ProgShredder73

I covered the Luck as a constant beginning-amazing-fucking-crazy-ass intro riff. hahah check it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-NDZA-xH0o&feature=plcp

Sorry for the shitty ass tone. it sounds good, but my microphone is shit. haha when i turn 16 i will be buying shit that doesnt suck with whatever money i get.


----------



## ReneMoe

xSabrina2x said:


> If someone posts a tab for Erised, I will love you forever.


Maybe I will have some time soon to transcribe that awesome song. But I guess it won't be long until it pops up somewhere because it's not really their most technical song, except the solo of course


----------



## Jonathan20022

cheepy91 said:


> Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero
> 
> Drop C Variants (6 String)
> CGCEGD - Scarlet
> A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
> AGCFAD - Zyglrox
> 
> Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Muramasa, Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy
> 
> Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
> Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
> F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune
> 
> F# Standard (8 String) - Ji



I made a mistake when I made this list, Muramasa isn't in Drop Ab. Seems like you didn't pick up on that but here's the correct list that I finished up.

Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero

Drop C Variants (6 String)
CGCEGD - Scarlet
A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
AGCFAD - Zyglrox, Muramasa

Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy

Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune

F# Standard (8 String) - Ji



> Wait Captain on is Drop F#??? I didn't know that
> 
> Can't wait for a Ji and Ragnarok tab, I'll put my 8 string to good use



Well, Drop Ab but you tune the Ab to F#. That's what I gathered from all the information and my ear at least.


----------



## Vinnychinny

Luck as a Constant intro riffs

Not sure if it's completely right but it's close I think b/c I just watched Misha play it in "Mark's Confession" video.


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

If someone could tab out Ji I would love you forever.


----------



## Valennic

ReneMoe said:


> Better link:
> Zippyshare.com - periphery_have_a_blast (with Solo).gp5



I see what you're saying about it feeling impossible 

There are a lot of position changes that can be made in the tab though, I'm making the adjustments as I go, just for ease of use. Want the version I come up with? If not I'll just stash it.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Kenji20022 said:


> I made a mistake when I made this list, Muramasa isn't in Drop Ab. Seems like you didn't pick up on that but here's the correct list that I finished up.
> 
> Drop C (6 String) - Insomnia, Jetpacks, All New Materials, Buttersnips, Passenger, Have A Blast, Luck As A Constant, The Gods Must Be Crazy!, Erised, Epoch, Froggin Bullfish, Mile Zero
> 
> Drop C Variants (6 String)
> CGCEGD - Scarlet
> A#GCFAD - Totla Mad, Frak the Gods
> AGCFAD - Zyglrox, Muramasa
> 
> Drop Ab (7 String) - The Walk, Letter Experiment, Light, Icarus Lives, Ow My Feelings, New Groove, Eureka, New Snu (Live Intro), Facepalm Mute, Make Total Destroy
> 
> Drop Ab Variants (7 String)
> Bb, Db, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Racecar
> F#, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb - Captain On, Ragnarok, Masamune
> 
> F# Standard (8 String) - Ji
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Drop Ab but you tune the Ab to F#. That's what I gathered from all the information and my ear at least.



I have a feeling the ending of Masamune is possibly in that tuning, but the rest of the song is definitely in drop Ab. Hell, the ending is lower than F#.


----------



## Valennic

AlucardXIX said:


> I have a feeling the ending of Masamune is possibly in that tuning, but the rest of the song is definitely in drop Ab. Hell, the ending is lower than F#.



I'm like 90% sure the trilogy is all in the same tuning. For the reason of uniformity.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Valennic said:


> I'm like 90% sure the trilogy is all in the same tuning. For the reason of uniformity.



Misha confirmed Muramasa was in AGCFAD, and we all know Ragnarok is in F#. Listen to Masamune closely. I worked basically all of it out in one listen, it's in Ab. There's a big chug section, and no actual notes go below Ab, except in the outro.


----------



## ryanoddi

ReneMoe said:


> Better link:
> Zippyshare.com - periphery_have_a_blast (with Solo).gp5



You are awesome! Really enjoying this song so far! You saved me a great deal of time trying to learn this one by ear.


----------



## xSabrina2x

I've searched everything for a tab of that song with no luck. Found some other great ones off the new album though!


----------



## ReneMoe

Valennic said:


> I see what you're saying about it feeling impossible
> 
> There are a lot of position changes that can be made in the tab though, I'm making the adjustments as I go, just for ease of use. Want the version I come up with? If not I'll just stash it.



Well, I played the riffs in 70% and it really worked, even though I'm sure the band play some parts differently (e.g in the chorus).
This is just the way I play it.

Yeah you can send me the tab with the position changes  I think there are really some needed in the solo even though with enough practice, one could do it.


----------



## Pactorn

It's in drob C


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

anybody has mile zero?


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

Hey guys has anyone had any luck with covering luck as a constant. I would but I cant get that verse rythym down, and there are no accurate tabs of that riff  Can someone plz cover it or make an accurate tab so I can gat the rythym??


----------



## DecAy

Just caught this on Facebook. Icarus Lives lesson by the man himself! 
With full .pdf 

FRAK THE GODS TOUR 2011 VIP

Finally, that damn tapping lick..


----------



## Junnage

My finished Jetpacks Was Yes! tab. Better late than never. Time to work on 2.0

Jetpacks Was Yes Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Matt_D_

Valennic said:


> I see what you're saying about it feeling impossible
> 
> There are a lot of position changes that can be made in the tab though, I'm making the adjustments as I go, just for ease of use. Want the version I come up with? If not I'll just stash it.



id love to buy a beer for whoever tabbed it originally, im also making a few adjustments here and there, just tiny things like a few less position shifts in misha's solo to the tabbed version, and not doing 8 fret stretches on a 26.5" scale 7. I'd certainly be keen to see what you've changed!.

and dear god, that guthrie solo. 

I can hardly play the song as it stands at anything higher than 150bpm, let alone that!


----------



## zhangshred

I (with a LOT of help from youtube) have managed a cover of the solos from Luck as a Constant!



While I do not have tabs, I did find a user on Youtube (MorganRNReid, not sure if he's a member here, but if you are, you're awesome ) who made a 20 minute long-or-so video tutorial on approximately how to play them (not 100% note for note, but neither is my cover, not by a long shot).

link to his channel:

Morgan Reid's - Ninja Guitar Channel - YouTube


----------



## Schamp

Matt1the3Beast said:


> If someone could tab out Ji I would love you forever.



There is my Ji tab. I worked on it over the past few days and it's finally done. The drums aren't 100% accurate, but I didn't want to be too crazy about it.

It's time to rape your 8 strings, guys. Hope you like it!

"Ji" Tab : Ji Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



NUTSguitarchannel said:


> anybody has mile zero?



I started to tab Mile Zero some time ago! The tab is coming soon, I promise.


----------



## Junnage

Schamp said:


> There is my Ji tab. I worked on it over the past few days and it's finally done. The drums aren't 100% accurate, but I didn't want to be too crazy about it.
> 
> It's time to rape your 8 strings, guys. Hope you like it!
> 
> "Ji" Tab : Ji Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> 
> I started to tab Mile Zero some time ago! The tab is coming soon, I promise.




This Ji tab is AMAZING! Would you mind if I wrote it for 8 strings for Guitar Pro 6 and posted it for GP6 users?


----------



## Schamp

Good idea! I would not mind at all.

I can't do it myself anyway, since I hate GP6 interface so much, lol. You can trancribe it into GP6, as soon as you give me credits if you post it on Ultimate-Guitar or another tab site :3


----------



## MiPwnYew

Just found out the updated Frak tab I put up was a GPX file instead of GP5, so here you go.


----------



## D1m3b4g

I'd be grateful for a Mile Zero tab in GP5/6 too


----------



## Ploatic

I planned on putting up a slow playthrough of Mile Zero like I did with my have a blast! video, would it be worth it you think?


----------



## Psyy

That Ji tab is amazing. Well done.


----------



## Junnage

Schamp said:


> Good idea! I would not mind at all.
> 
> I can't do it myself anyway, since I hate GP6 interface so much, lol. You can trancribe it into GP6, as soon as you give me credits if you post it on Ultimate-Guitar or another tab site :3


Yeah definitely no doubt! I'll get to work.


----------



## ReneMoe

Ploatic said:


> I planned on putting up a slow playthrough of Mile Zero like I did with my have a blast! video, would it be worth it you think?



Seems like you're planning on covering the whole album, and I'm sure you'd nail it.

Mile Zero playthrough would be awesome! The most moving song on that album


----------



## Ploatic

Thanks, I considered it haha, I might!
And great, it'll be my next video!


----------



## JosephAOI

Holy shit, that Ji tab


----------



## cheepy91

Facepalm Mute tab anyone?


----------



## Giakkkk

Only with your help


----------



## Schamp

As promised, here's my Mile Zero tab! Because I didn't see Periphery playing Mile Zero in their studio updates, I was not able to find the exact fingerings for the guitars. So I guessed.

Mile Zero Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

There's something like a tapping riff in the "chorus" of Mile Zero, more precisely at measure 50 of my tab. Even by slowing down the song, I found this tapping riff too difficult to tab. Plus, given the fact that I don't even know if this "tapping" part is played by a guitar or a synth, I just decided not to waste my time tabbing it.

By the way, thanks to _kentays_ for helping me with the solo with his tab! It saved me some precious time.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Definitely covering Ji. Possibly tonight. That song is insanely fun to play.


----------



## AlucardXIX

aaaaand here it is!


----------



## Jako21530

Does anybody know of a Facepalm Mute tab?


----------



## PaperyAlloy

Hello all!

http://www.mediafire.com/?57r93aailw35193

This is my Facepalm Mute tab for all to try (InflatableLava is my other commonplace forum name) I hope you all enjoy it!

Edit: Crappy link - Sorry!


----------



## squibble94

I did a fully recorded cover of B Equals D and it would be cool if you guys checked it out! I tried to get Misha to hear it, but no luck yet. xD Ah well... Anyway, here it is. MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## isispelican

Schamp said:


> As promised, here's my Mile Zero tab! Because I didn't see Periphery playing Mile Zero in their studio updates, I was not able to find the exact fingerings for the guitars. So I guessed.
> 
> Mile Zero Guitar Pro Tab by Periphery @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> There's something like a tapping riff in the "chorus" of Mile Zero, more precisely at measure 50 of my tab. Even by slowing down the song, I found this tapping riff too difficult to tab. Plus, given the fact that I don't even know if this "tapping" part is played by a guitar or a synth, I just decided not to waste my time tabbing it.
> 
> By the way, thanks to _kentays_ for helping me with the solo with his tab! It saved me some precious time.



perfect, thanks!!


----------



## D1m3b4g

PaperyAlloy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> facepalmmute.gp5
> 
> This is my Facepalm Mute tab for all to try (InflatableLava is my other commonplace forum name) I hope you all enjoy it!
> 
> Edit: Crappy link - Sorry!




Amazing stuff, thanks a lot


----------



## IAMSpartacus

Does anybody have a erised tab?


----------



## PaperyAlloy

IAMSpartacus said:


> Does anybody have a erised tab?



Could try one if there's enough demand?


----------



## Fiction

PaperyAlloy said:


> Could try one if there's enough demand?



I have lots of demand, take it! take it all!


----------



## isispelican

wes plays the mile zero solo!


----------



## Ploatic

Good stuff there. Sorry for the delay, but for those who might be interested, I've got a slow playthrough up now


----------



## IAMSpartacus

PaperyAlloy said:


> Could try one if there's enough demand?



Please bro, much demand here from this guy!


----------



## R_Soul

Hey guys, i made a tab for the first solo in Erised, Download erised solo.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
\m/


----------



## PaperyAlloy

OKAY! Started work on Erised - one hour's work down and 30 seconds in to the song...

Curse you Halpern and your wonderfully tight grooving! Curse you Misha/Jake/Mark for your atmospheric guitars! 

Working as fast as I can chaps - hopefully I'll have it done before Monday!


----------



## Khoi

a full Luck as a Constant Solo tab is up on Ultimate-Guitar. It's transcribed in Drop C though, I took the liberty of dropping everything down a full step if anyone wants to play it in standard tuning like me.

I just simply re-tabbed everything 2 frets down 


luck_as_a_constant solo standard.gp5


All credits go to the original author on youtube:


----------



## PaperyAlloy

Hello!

Erised.gp5

This is my finished Erised tab, as requested by many of you 

A couple of things regarding it;

- I don't know bass, therefore it may be a bit inaccurate, especially when it plays a lot during the verses.

- The atmospheric guitars, while I tried my best, are quite difficult to hear so may be off slightly.

- Most of the first solo credit to R Soul, although I simplified it for sound

- Ending solo tabbed entirely by me using some of this video. I expect it's off considerably because my tabbing of shredding is quite poor! Also I realise the timing of the ending is quite bad, but I wanted to get this up and it's ritardando etc.

Hope you all like it!


----------



## Khoi

the solo sounds pretty darn spot on to me, maybe a couple notes slightly off here and there (during the harmony part), but seriously, amazing work!


----------



## JosephAOI

Has anyone tried tabbing Masamune?


----------



## Khoi

you can find part of the tab as "The Moonstar", as that's what the song used to be called. I have no idea how accurate it is though, but there's a version up on Ultimate-Guitar


----------



## Ploatic

Probably my last Periphery cover for a bit, here's some Ragnarok goodness!


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

Nice you should do Masamune too


----------



## ikarus

does anyone of you have tabs for the little lead part in "scarlet" that starts at 2:45?? thanks!


----------



## Capn Mag

ikarus said:


> does anyone of you have tabs for the little lead part in "scarlet" that starts at 2:45?? thanks!



I bet you a 100 dollars you can figure out that lead within 10 minutes.


----------



## ikarus

Capn Mag said:


> I bet you a 100 dollars you can figure out that lead within 10 minutes.




haha, you're right. already got it...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Are there any text versions of the tab for Wes's solo in Mile Zero?


----------



## Prydogga

You can either download Tux Guitar for free to open both power tab and guitar pro tabs, by googling it and downloading it. Or you can download the GP file and convert it to pdf using this site: Tab-Exporter.com - Tabs reader and exporter compatible with Guitar Pro, Power Tab, Midi, Tef, ...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Prydogga said:


> You can either download Tux Guitar for free to open both power tab and guitar pro tabs, by googling it and downloading it. Or you can download the GP file and convert it to pdf using this site: Tab-Exporter.com - Tabs reader and exporter compatible with Guitar Pro, Power Tab, Midi, Tef, ...



Goddammit, I go and do all of that and then I realise you need 27 frets to be able to even play the fucking thing!


----------



## Prydogga

Bends man, bends! Unless it needs a bend on the 27th fret. 

Edit: Or tapping. Or probably a billion other things, you might as well buy a 27 fret guitar now.


----------



## Khoi

I play it in standard and hit all the right notes!

the only questionable part would be that ending lick I suppose, but the tab I used sounds pretty spot on for that part?


----------



## Spacepants

Guitar pro can open power tabs, just save it to your desktop, and open it in GP, make it the default program.


----------



## Winspear

Spacepants said:


> Guitar pro can open power tabs, just save it to your desktop, and open it in GP, make it the default program.



Really??? Need info. I mean, I always have PT installed too but damn the interface sucks.


----------



## Pooluke41

EtherealEntity said:


> Really??? Need info. I mean, I always have PT installed too but damn the interface sucks.



Set the pt files to be opened with guitar pro by right clicking it and going to open with and so on.


----------



## rasse

OR when you have GP open go to file -> import -> powertab


----------



## tavio123

does anyone by chance have the jetpacks was yes solo tabs? im having trouble learning the end of it when the sweeps and string skipping come in.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What songs use 8's on the new album? Im thinking about throwing mine in standard so i can get out of the Meshuggah copycat rut im in.


----------



## Fiction

Only 'Ji'


----------



## BrojoJojo

So, I've been working on a GP5 tab for Ragnarok. I didn't tab out the freakish sliding thing after the second verse, or the Gojira pick scrape thing, because I don't know a good way to do that on GP.

But here.


----------



## Furiae

Could someone Repost the not enough mana tabs?


----------



## penguin_316

Did a quick cover of "Ji"....using Axe Standard and JP7.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IraKj5aXCBw&feature=g-upl

EDIT: I fail at embedding...


----------



## Khoi

penguin_316 said:


> Did a quick cover of "Ji"....using Axe Standard and JP7.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I fail at embedding...




sounds great man! did you just tune down and forgo the first string?


----------



## penguin_316

Yea just playing it without high E string...you miss out on the chimney-ness of the high E but I just transposed the notes to the G or B string. I mean, its not a perfect cover but it gets the job done.


----------



## Superwoodle

I had a go at Masamune...
Periphery - Masamune.gp5

I started with the moonstar tab on UL, I just kinda of threw some drums in there. Also, for those who don't know the end is down tuned to something which = sludge, so... enjoy

I tabbed this in Tuxguitar, so there may be compatibility issues in GP, I don't know for sure though.


----------



## penguin_316

Seems like a good tab overall but there are some subtleties missing for the main groove...like little ghost notes for the guitar or "X" pick noises between the notes. I used TuxGuitar to open it...

Other than that it seems really good, I'd like to know whats going on at the end though during those fills...sounds like alot of guitars all trem picking dissonant chords, some mabe even with a whammy pedal? I dunno. Nice tab though.


----------



## Giakkkk

Again, your tabs are great guys!


----------



## xrob7x

anyone know where to find a buttersnips tab? found one on ultimate guitar but it was totally off.


----------



## JosephAOI

I found one on UG that was pretty much dead on.


----------



## Sikthness

xrob7x said:


> anyone know where to find a buttersnips tab? found one on ultimate guitar but it was totally off.



There is parts of it on GuitarMessenger masterclass w/ Misha from the man himself.


----------



## Allo1010

xrob7x said:


> anyone know where to find a buttersnips tab? found one on ultimate guitar but it was totally off.



Here's the tab I have, but I'm not sure if it's the one off Ultimate guitar. Either way I've made some changes to it.

periphery_buttersnips.gp5


----------



## Khoi

my Luck as a Constant Solo cover

played in standard


----------



## JPacitti

Hey guys 
Does anyone have a gp5 tab of the album version of froggin bullfish?
I'm dying to learn this song xD


----------



## wookie606

JPacitti said:


> Hey guys
> Does anyone have a gp5 tab of the album version of froggin bullfish?
> I'm dying to learn this song xD



Jordan? LOL


----------



## JPacitti

HI DAVE.


----------



## ikarus

maybe a dumb question, but does anyone have the correct tabs for that little tapping lick in icarus lives?? 
I've seen many version, but they seem pretty odd to me. I can't find tabs for the version Misha plays. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## anima

Hey guys, any of you have a Ms doppertunity tab? i can't find any tab of that song i googled for 30 with no results :/ i'm almost sure that it exists and that i had it a long time ago. 
this would be pretty wierd if that killer song doesn't have a tab.
i just got my first 7s and it has always been the first song that i wanted to learn on a 7s
Anyone who can post it will be my god


----------



## ikarus

ok, figured out the icarus part myself.

Now I'm looking for that "solo" part in "all new material". Does anyone know how to play that??


----------



## Allo1010

ikarus said:


> ok, figured out the icarus part myself.
> 
> Now I'm looking for that "solo" part in "all new material". Does anyone know how to play that??


periphery_all_new_materials.gp5

Tab for the entire song. I think..


----------



## ikarus

Allo1010 said:


> periphery_all_new_materials.gp5
> 
> Tab for the entire song. I think..




I already use this tab, but the solo is missing.

anyone?


----------



## Allo1010

ikarus said:


> I already use this tab, but the solo is missing.
> 
> anyone?



The solo isn't missing. The solo is at bars 96-113 under the "SATAN" track and the part just before it which could be considered a part of the solo is in track "GOD 1" at bars 92-95.

What program are you using?


----------



## ikarus

you are right. I just opened the wrong tab. thanks!!


----------



## sabourint16

does anyone know of a tab for "Not enough Mana"? i really love that song and would love to know how to play it


----------



## JerSim94

Does anyone have a TuxGuitar tab for Inertia? I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to learn this song. Thanks, anyone who has it.


----------



## Giakkkk

JerSim94 said:


> Does anyone have a TuxGuitar tab for Inertia? I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to learn this song. Thanks, anyone who has it.



I'm really interested too, but GP tab. I wanna hear that song in Juggernaut


----------



## JerSim94

I found Inertia's tab in this post around page 16(?)


----------



## Lorendogs

hey what tuning is "the letter experiment" in ? and has anyone tabbed out the tapping section?


----------



## wa55555ap

Has anyone figured out the guitar or synth tap on the chorus of mile zero?


----------



## Khoi

aand I did a 7-string adaptation to Ji's "rhythm solo"

can most definitely be played on a 7-string, used the tab on here, so thanks


----------



## UncurableZero

Hi, does anyone have either a guitar pro tab with drums, a drum MIDI or a drum recording/backing track for Scarlet?
Thanks a whole lot to anybody willing to help


----------



## Poho

I have been unable to find an accurate tab for the Guthrie solo in HaB as of yet. I can only transcribe so much of it on my own because of how fast it is, but I can't find a tab that's been any help yet. Can anyone hook me up? There was one from July in this thread that people were humming and hawing over but that wound up not being available anymore, and another that was laid out in a very confusing way and involved 3 finger tapping on 1 string...


----------



## nicktao

If the speed is an issue you can slow it down without changing pitch with the amazing slow downer, it works pretty well.


----------



## jafurman

Here's a link to a gp5 file of Guthrie's solo, and here's a gpx file (The gpx is better-formatted, as GP6's exporter doesn't keep the gp5 files too faithful to their gpx counterparts). I tried to get every note right, but the fingerings/positions of the notes may be wrong, and I couldn't figure out one note in bar 5. Regardless, hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## NickSteele

Hey everyone !
My name is Nick Steele I'm from South Australia, 
and it would mean alot if you could check out my new cover
of the gods must be crazy !
right here

Periphery- The Gods Must Be Crazy! Guitar cover - YouTube

Thanks !


----------



## Toxic Dover

Hey guys - forgive me, I browsed through a few of these pages but didn't see anything...

Is there a tab in here for Luck as a Constant by chance?


----------



## Maku

So after joining ss.org forums i realized how shit i am at playing guitar. Having said that, i'm really curious to explore the world of lead guitars so i'd love to know which periphery's solos are the one to start out with.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Maku said:


> So after joining ss.org forums i realized how shit i am at playing guitar. Having said that, i'm really curious to explore the world of lead guitars so i'd love to know which periphery's solos are the one to start out with.




I'd say the solo from Jetpacks Was Yes! is a good solo to start on. It's easy and fun without getting too shreddy/complex.


----------



## Furiae

Hello guys,

excuse me for asking, but has anyone not enough mana because I can't figure out the chords from 1:51/52 to 1:58. I think I'm pretty close but not close enough. who ever tabs this will be my hero!


----------



## Tang

Heya gang.. does this look right to you? Specifically bars 3 and 4.


----------



## sahaal

Tang said:


> Heya gang.. does this look right to you? Specifically bars 3 and 4.



looks perfect!


----------



## lawizeg

Has anyone done Aural Pleasure?


----------



## Orgalmer

Hey guys, I should have a complete tab for Scarlet by Periphery soon if anyone wants it?


----------



## TimTomTum

Anyone having a tab for mishas blackmachine Test Clip?


----------



## lawizeg

TimTomTum said:


> Anyone having a tab for mishas blackmachine Test Clip?



I've seen two covers of that on YT, perhaps you can learn from one?


----------



## rchrd_le

A GP5 version of The Gods Must Be Crazy would be awesome!

Cant covert a gpx on android. Thanks.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## brutalwizard

Is there an accurate tab for Have a blast? The ones on UG make the song impossible to play, and I see all sorts of covers with 100% easier looking fingerings.


----------



## rchrd_le

brutalwizard said:


> Is there an accurate tab for Have a blast? The ones on UG make the song impossible to play, and I see all sorts of covers with 100% easier looking fingerings.






_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## rchrd_le

rchrd_le said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by brutalwizard
> 
> Is there an accurate tab for Have a blast? The ones on UG make the song impossible to play, and I see all sorts of covers with 100% easier looking fingerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android



Right!? I thought the same thing!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Adrian-XI

Which parts are you guys finding impossible (or very difficult)? I'm learning it at the mo and it's alright so far.


----------



## nicktao

Anyone have complete tabs for Not Enough Mana?

^ Agreed the covers look soo much easier than gp tabs


----------



## rchrd_le

Adrian-XI said:


> Which parts are you guys finding impossible (or very difficult)? I'm learning it at the mo and it's alright so far.




The intro is extremely fast for what the tabs has me playing and in the covers it looks like they're plqying.something slightly different. Also when the chords come in right after that, there is no rest, but the tab calls for a palm muted open, which doesn't make sense.


Hope this is what everyone else was talking about haha



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## nicktao

So, is Periphery ever going to release an official tab book? I saw Nolly saying he was working on it a few pages back. It would be nice to have definitive tabs, GP 5 tabs would be stellar.


----------



## Adrian-XI

rchrd_le said:


> The intro is extremely fast for what the tabs has me playing and in the covers it looks like they're plqying.something slightly different. Also when the chords come in right after that, there is no rest, but the tab calls for a palm muted open, which doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> Hope this is what everyone else was talking about haha
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Are you using the tab that looks like this?


----------



## brutalwizard

Adrian-XI said:


> Which parts are you guys finding impossible (or very difficult)? I'm learning it at the mo and it's alright so far.




Well the fact that both versions of UG GTARpro tabs have the first riff a good 40-60% of it written different then eachother, and me trying to decide what combination of both sounds the most correct is my most difficult part. And All the fretboard leaps no one on youtube seems to be doing are proving difficult at the correct tempo.

So far the easiest parts for me are the solo's. I might just do a guthrie solo cover (which i have down at 50% speed comfortably now) instead of the whole song until I find a better notation.


----------



## kamello

lawizeg said:


> Has anyone done Aural Pleasure?



+1 please D:


----------



## rchrd_le

Adrian-XI said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by rchrd_le
> 
> The intro is extremely fast for what the tabs has me playing and in the covers it looks like they're plqying.something slightly different. Also when the chords come in right after that, there is no rest, but the tab calls for a palm muted open, which doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> Hope this is what everyone else was talking about haha
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android
> 
> Are you using the tab that looks like this?
> 
> IMAGE#1



Yeah. Practiced the intro at 50% speed and can almost play it full speed. Even with all the jumping around. Had to do a little tweaking on the gp tab, but sound ok to me.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## davemeistro

brutalwizard said:


> Is there an accurate tab for Have a blast? The ones on UG make the song impossible to play, and I see all sorts of covers with 100% easier looking fingerings.



This is how I've always played it. Hope it helps! 

Props go to tranqx who basically tabbed this out two years ago, after a lesson with Misha!


----------



## Furiae

Sorry for bugging you guys so much about this, but how is not enough mana coming along?


----------



## tranqx

davemeistro said:


> This is how I've always played it. Hope it helps!
> 
> Props go to tranqx who basically tabbed this out two years ago, after a lesson with Misha!


 
Thanks for the shout out homie! 

I'm waiting for that Not Enough Mana tab too haha, I feel like now I could probably figure it out for the most part after being familiar with Periphery's chord/riffing style.


----------



## Furiae

That Would be awesome man!! I've been struggling with this song because of the chord changes with the high gain, so I couldnt figure out the individual notes as accurate.


----------



## davemeistro

tranqx said:


> Thanks for the shout out homie!
> 
> I'm waiting for that Not Enough Mana tab too haha, I feel like now I could probably figure it out for the most part after being familiar with Periphery's chord/riffing style.



No problem man, thanks for the tab!


----------



## GodFree999

Orgalmer said:


> Hey guys, I should have a complete tab for Scarlet by Periphery soon if anyone wants it?



yeah, with drums and bass ??

also anyone out there who got the full all new materials tab? i mean the full correctly album version. in the tab which is postet here (ultimate guitar) bar 17 to x only is repeated, but on the album 
there is a variation!


----------



## Furiae

GodFree999 said:


> yeah, with drums and bass ??
> 
> also anyone out there who got the full all new materials tab? i mean the full correctly album version. in the tab which is postet here (ultimate guitar) bar 17 to x only is repeated, but on the album
> there is a variation!



That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Chuck

Can anyone tell me some of those crazy chords Misha likes to use?


----------



## isispelican

Misery Theory said:


> Can anyone tell me some of those crazy chords Misha likes to use?



D||--3----------------|--5----------------|--------------------|
A||--6----------------|--6----------------|--10----------------|
F||--3----------------|--5----------------|---7----------------|
C||--7----------------|--8----------------|--10----------------|
G||--5----------------|--5----------------|---8----------------|
C||--5----------------|--5----------------|---8----------------|


----------



## Osorio

Holy @#$%, ain't that first chord full of trollness... 

Last one sounds really cool. Interesting voicing for an Ab9.


----------



## Ginsu

Misery Theory said:


> Can anyone tell me some of those crazy chords Misha likes to use?



Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Haunted Shores: Mark Holcomb Masterclass (Part 1) Mark demonstrates a few of them here, and mentions that Misha taught him several of them, including the first one isispelican mentioned.


----------



## JosephAOI

Don't know if anyone has done it already or really cares but I wrote Jake's Luck As A Constant solo out in GP5 for anyone who likes using it over any other format.

Luck As A Constant solo.gp5


----------



## kesher

Anyone got tabs for:
Far Out 
Mr. Person 
Bmachine
Excalibur Groove
Mayones 8 String Test Clip
Two Notes Protone Pedal
RAN Crusher 8 Test and Pics 
Positive Grid Jamup Test
Mayones 8 String Clip long
Deadhorse + AxeII v9 Splawn Nitro Test Clip
Carvin


----------



## jafurman

Here's a tab of the Jamup Pro test (in gpx format, here's the same in gp5).


----------



## kesher

jafurman said:


> Here's a tab of the Jamup Pro test (in gpx format, here's the same in gp5).



Also, does anyone have tabs for:
the solo in totla mad 
Ultimatum
Coldemark
There Is a Wocket (In My Pocket)
lil jug Concept Album Teaser
Absolomb
Oxmodius
Aural Pleasure
Axe FX Ultra Test 3
DFH Superior Carvin 7 String Test
Juggernaut

Thanks Jafurman. That's a great tab


----------



## FTSF

Has anyone tabbed Legatta's solo? It's a beast


----------



## Furiae

Not enough mana XD want it so bad figured a great part on my own but some stuff is still to intricate to hear so if someone has worked on it would love to see it


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody have a tab to the solo to Breeze? I need to work on my sweep picking and that solo slays.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody have a tab to the solo to Breeze? I need to work on my sweep picking and that solo slays.



That solo is tapped I'm pretty sure! But I've also transposed the intro to sweep picking awhile ago to see how hard it would be. It's actually quite fun and different to play like that! Let me see if I can find that shoddy tab I wrote up.


----------



## kamello

yep, is tap and it's up on UG




/Shameless self promotion


----------



## Zalbu

kamello said:


> yep, is tap and it's up on UG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Shameless self promotion



Huh, so much for looking smart. Thanks friend! And killer playing!


----------



## kesher

Anyone got tabs for:
Far Out 
Bmachine
Mr. Person 
Excalibur Groove
Mayones 8 String Test Clip
Two Notes Protone Pedal
RAN Crusher 8 Test and Pics 
Mayones 8 String Clip long
Deadhorse + AxeII v9 Splawn Nitro Test Clip
Carvin


----------



## JustMac

What about that solo in Legatta? Is it actually Misha who did that? For a guy who himself says he ain't so hot at solo's, the one at the end of that song is just a beautiful thing, one of the best things he's done. Every note is perfect. Sounds difficult though. If anyone has any idea where to find it's much appreciated.


----------



## FTSF

JustMac said:


> What about that solo in Legatta? Is it actually Misha who did that? For a guy who himself says he ain't so hot at solo's, the one at the end of that song is just a beautiful thing, one of the best things he's done. Every note is perfect. Sounds difficult though. If anyone has any idea where to find it's much appreciated.




Bump for justice


----------



## kesher

Also, does anyone have tabs for:
far out
the solo in totla mad 
Ultimatum
Coldemark
There Is a Wocket (In My Pocket)
lil jug Concept Album Teaser
Absolomb
Oxmodius
Aural Pleasure
Axe FX Ultra Test 3
DFH Superior Carvin 7 String Test
Juggernaut


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody have a tab to the lead part in the verse on Scarlet? Ryansiews tab is only rhythm. This part, I really can't figure out what he's playing.


----------



## kamello

fvck, wrong thread


----------



## kesher

Anyone got tabs for:
Bmachine
Mr. Person 
Excalibur Groove
Mayones 8 String Test Clip
Two Notes Protone Pedal
RAN Crusher 8 Test and Pics 
Far Out 
Mayones 8 String Clip long
Deadhorse + AxeII v9 Splawn Nitro Test Clip
Carvin


----------



## ROAR

Its not much


----------



## spectrrrrrre

ROAR said:


> Its not much


 
But it's a start!


----------



## Zalbu

My friend sent me this tab for The Summer Jam, and it should be pretty accurate. It's not the full song, but it has most of the riffs.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2wo2nmsx30mypn/The%20Summer%20Jam.gp5


----------



## tranqx

Its a short instagram video, but I've worked out most of Pale Aura, man that song is fast haha
Instagram


----------



## Mastopeth222

So I take it that tab book nolly announced never came out?


----------



## DVRP

Mastopeth222 said:


> So I take it that tab book nolly announced never came out?



I think they're going a different route by offering those Jammit videos


----------



## whatupitsjoe

tranqx said:


> Its a short instagram video, but I've worked out most of Pale Aura, man that song is fast haha
> Instagram



how do you even begin to figure this out? good job


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Aight, my people. Here's the tab for Overture:
periphery_overture


----------



## Max Griffiths

clems6belio said:


> Hi guys, I don't know if it has already done, but here is ALL the tabs I have of Bulb and Periphery including my own corrected tabs (Racecar, Breeze, Press Enter and Epic Fail).
> 
> Periphery-Bulb TABS.zip



If someone could open up breeze and screen cap the tabs and post the shots or send me them or something, I would be so incredibly thankful, I don't have a working computer and I've been searching for this for so long and I can't open it from my phone. Epic Fail would be nice too but I am dying for a breeze tab that I can view from my phone.


----------



## Max Griffiths

I could really use a Breeze tab that I can view from iPhone if that's possible. I have most of it down but I want to learn all of the guitar parts so I can loop and stuff. It makes me feel cool, so if anyone could help out that would be great.


----------



## TaP

So... is there a Legatta tab here?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Juggernaut tabs?


----------



## crg123

Theres a bunch on ultimate guitar, but not nearly the whole album.


----------



## vejichan

Anybody have 
1) all new materials
2) scarlet
3) passenger
4) any haunted shores
Tabs in pdf format in their entirety?


----------



## Spicypickles

I went looking for the mile zero tab on UG, but they've all been taken down unfortunately

Does anyone have a gp version of this tab?


----------



## breadtruck

I thought it'd be worth noting in this thread that you can now buy an accurate and complete tab book for both Alpha and Omega.

*Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha / Omega | Digital Bundle (Digital Guitar Books & Tabs) | Sheet Happens Publishing

*I've bought some of the other tab books on their site in the past and they were great.


----------



## nicktao

Spicypickles said:


> I went looking for the mile zero tab on UG, but they've all been taken down unfortunately
> 
> Does anyone have a gp version of this tab?



I got you: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oqvnqap78yrf26q/AAChlwk-jY53S56cczDG0zisa?dl=0

Actually, I'll just go ahead and upload everything I have tab wise. So glad I stockpiled the GP files a few years ago.


----------



## Subshadow

nicktao said:


> I got you: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oqvnqap78yrf26q/AAChlwk-jY53S56cczDG0zisa?dl=0
> 
> Actually, I'll just go ahead and upload everything I have tab wise. So glad I stockpiled the GP files a few years ago.



Man, you're so awesome.


----------



## W Item

I've done my best to tab "Far Out" but there are probably some mistakes. The Drum track is from the Play through that Travis Orbin did on his Youtube, but there is no official recording of a demo with his drums. 
Bulb - Far Out


----------



## Spicypickles

nicktao said:


> I got you: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oqvnqap78yrf26q/AAChlwk-jY53S56cczDG0zisa?dl=0
> 
> Actually, I'll just go ahead and upload everything I have tab wise. So glad I stockpiled the GP files a few years ago.





You rule dude.


----------

